# Lasciarsi



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


Ma perche'? dico, ma perche'? Tradirla per ripicca, sei un po coglione, scusa eh? Si vede che non le volevi cosi' bene. 

E non hai pure il coraggio di lasciarla. mettetevi tutto alle spalle e ricominciate no?


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


Perché dici "sempre uniti CONTRO l'esterno"?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché dici "sempre uniti CONTRO l'esterno"?


Lo capisco. È che prima di questi eventi, ti senti essere entrambi dalla stessa parte, contro ogni avversità...ti senti protetto e proteggi...dopo un tradimento, anche se di entrambi, specie se uno dei due lo ha vissuto in modo completo, senza sensi di colpa particolari, ti senti uno contro l altro...perdi il noi...al massimo diventi due entità distinte che sono insieme incollate da progetto familiare, figli, case e volersi ancora bene...ma il noi innocente, puro, naturale, spontaneo ..è perso...perché il tradimento fa perdere tanto..tutto. È molto dura. Soprattutto è un peccato. È come un terremoto che in pochi istanti butta giù una casa costruita in decenni.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. *Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.*


Perchè dirti qualcosa che probabilmente non prova
Sei ancora ancorato a quello che è successo. Se lei ti sta dimostrando che vuole te devi riuscire a superare questa cosa o rischi davvero di perdere tutto


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo capisco. È che prima di questi eventi, ti senti essere entrambi dalla stessa parte, contro ogni avversità...ti senti protetto e proteggi...dopo un tradimento, anche se di entrambi, ti senti uno contro l altro...perdi il noi...al massimo diventi due entità distinte che sono insieme....perché il tradimento fa perdere tanto..tutto. È molto dura.


Due identità DISTINTE lo siamo, e lo rimaniamo. Credo sia ineluttabile, a meno che uno non diventi l'appendice dell'altro


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Due identità DISTINTE lo siamo, e lo rimaniamo. Credo sia ineluttabile, a meno che uno non diventi l'appendice dell'altro


Sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe inteso, ma e' colpa mia..difficile da spiegare. Prima sentivi di avere qualcuno che ti proteggeva, amava, non ti avrebbe mai fatto del male, ingannato..e che con te e per te affrontava ogni avversità. Il tradimento è un voltare le spalle, dare dolore, ingannare, ...e se resti insieme hai una sensazione diversa...non due entità che fanno un unica entità ma due entità che fanno due entità...sono sensazioni che vivo e non so spiegare..aleggia poi sempre un terzo...una figura.. che prima non esisteva...


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché dici "sempre uniti CONTRO l'esterno"?


Perchè sempre uniti e ci facevamo forza per affrontare le avversità. Ci si è sempre supportati, aiutati, uno faceva riflettere l' altro. Due persone ma che facevano parte di una coppia.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Perchè sempre uniti e ci facevamo forza per affrontare le avversità. Ci si è sempre supportati, aiutati, uno faceva riflettere l' altro. Due persone ma che facevano parte di una coppia.


Cvd. Idem. Vivi una finzione, uno sforzo...seppur ci si ama ancora...nulla più è spontaneo.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè dirti qualcosa che probabilmente non prova
> Sei ancora ancorato a quello che è successo.* Se lei ti sta dimostrando che vuole te devi riuscire a superare questa cosa o rischi davvero di perdere tutto*


Non è più salvare la mia priorità, ma l essere sereno.
E' stato difficile dirle queste cose ma non ce la facevo più. Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2018)

è una delle rare situazioni in cui sarebbe una buona idea trasferirsi.   cambiare città, regione, giri di conoscenze, tutto nuovo e tutto da zero.

se non c'è più niente che ti possa riportare alla memoria il passato, puoi anche pensare ad un futuro senza avvelenarti il presente


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è più salvare la mia priorità, ma l essere sereno.
> E' stato difficile dirle queste cose ma non ce la facevo più. Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.


Le hai detto che l'hai vista piangere ??


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Perchè sempre uniti e ci facevamo forza per affrontare le avversità. Ci si è sempre supportati, aiutati, uno faceva riflettere l' altro. Due persone ma che facevano parte di una coppia.


E oggi rispetto a quel fare  - diciamo  "fronte comune" - verso le avversità, cosa trovi di cambiato?
E davanti alle cose belle, c'è sempre un fronte comune?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è più salvare la mia priorità, ma l essere sereno.
> E' stato difficile dirle queste cose ma non ce la facevo più. *Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.*


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E oggi rispetto a quel fare  - diciamo  "fronte comune" - verso le avversità, cosa trovi di cambiato?
> E davanti alle cose belle, c'è sempre un fronte comune?


lo sai cosa cambia, sei stata tradita pure tu, la percezione del noi è cambiata.


----------



## Mariben (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe inteso, ma e' colpa mia..difficile da spiegare. Prima sentivi di avere qualcuno che ti proteggeva, amava, non ti avrebbe mai fatto del male, ingannato..e che con te e per te affrontava ogni avversità. Il tradimento è un voltare le spalle, dare dolore, ingannare, ...e se resti insieme hai una sensazione diversa...non due entità che fanno un unica entità ma due entità che fanno due entità...sono sensazioni che vivo e non so spiegare..aleggia poi sempre un terzo...una figura.. che prima non esisteva...


Azzardo eh? 
Questo tuo concepire la coppia sembra un po' asfissiante e sentirsi addosso la responsabilità di essere indispensabile per la tua felicità  magari ti fa venire voglia di sottrarti , per un attimo ,e di riaffermare l alterità. Allenta la morsa e saprai che se rimane è perche lo vuole.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


>


Non l ho fatto per " vendicarmi" l ho fatto perchè c' era uno squilibrio importante tra di noie che andava colmato: io non sono puro. Ad ogni modo non ha dato molta importanza a questo episodio, anzi, m' ha detto che è come se mi avesse spinto lei, quindi una sua responsabilità.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> lo sai cosa cambia, sei stata tradita pure tu, la percezione del noi è cambiata.


Mai avuto tanta consapevolezza dell'io da quando ho preso atto del tradimento. Ma era un inganno prima, vedere solo il noi. Capita quando si chiude troppo proprio con l'esterno. Per quello ti chiedevo.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Azzardo eh?
> Questo tuo concepire la coppia sembra un po' asfissiante e sentirsi addosso la responsabilità di essere indispensabile per la tua felicità  magari ti fa venire voglia di sottrarti , per un attimo ,e di riaffermare l alterità. Allenta la morsa e saprai che se rimane è perche lo vuole.


guarda che era bidirezionale, nessun morso.


----------



## patroclo (25 Luglio 2018)

....da come vi siete raccontati magari basta una bella pausa.....


----------



## Mariben (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> guarda che era bidirezionale, nessun morso.


Non ne dubito. Non intendevo dire che c'era coercizione ci mancherebbe ma  un rapporto si evolve, le persone cambiano e le abitudini ingabbiano, magari uno dei due si sente " soffocare " e non ha il coraggio di dirlo e dirselo, di spezzare l idilio .


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mai avuto tanta consapevolezza dell'io da quando ho preso atto del tradimento. Ma era un inganno prima, vedere solo il noi. Capita quando si chiude troppo proprio con l'esterno. Per quello ti chiedevo.


Ognuno legge in base al proprio vissuto e a quello che vuole leggere: mai detto di essere fratelli siamesi o "mimì e cocò"....ognuno aveva ed ha i propri spazi sia per il lavoro ma anche per il tempo libero , le opinioni,le scelte ,  nessuno si è annullato nell' altro. Come coppia però abbiamo affrontato la vita , affrontata con fiducia nell' altro , fiducia anche nei giudizi negativi che l altro poteva avere. Se non capisci cosa intendo non so più come spiegartelo.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> guarda che era bidirezionale, nessun morso.


Idem


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Non intendevo dire che c'era coercizione ci mancherebbe ma  un rapporto si evolve, le persone cambiano e le abitudini ingabbiano, magari uno dei due si sente " soffocare " e non ha il coraggio di dirlo e dirselo, di spezzare l idilio .


Forse valeva  più per me questo discorso che per lei...in questo momento intendo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ognuno legge in base al proprio vissuto e a quello che vuole leggere: mai detto di essere fratelli siamesi o "mimì e cocò"....ognuno aveva ed ha i propri spazi sia per il lavoro ma anche per il tempo libero , le opinioni,le scelte ,  nessuno si è annullato nell' altro. Come coppia però abbiamo affrontato la vita , affrontata con fiducia nell' altro , fiducia anche nei giudizi negativi che l altro poteva avere. Se non capisci cosa intendo non so più come spiegartelo.


Quindi siete stati bene fino al tradimento. La trovo comunque una bella cosa


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse valeva  più per me questo discorso che per lei...in questo momento intendo.


Per me di fondo...la donna molto inconsciamente cerca chi sposare e con chi fare figli..raggiunto lo scopo..rivendica adolescenza, spensieratezza, libertà, egoismo...quasi un rimettersi sul mercato....molto più dell uomo che si sente appagato della famiglia... e questo capita nelle famiglie dove il lui è molto presente e dedito alla famiglia tanto da sopperire alla moglie...Magari sbaglio eh..ma questo vedo in giro...


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me di fondo...la donna molto inconsciamente cerca chi sposare e con chi fare figli..raggiunto lo scopo..rivendica adolescenza, spensieratezza, libertà, egoismo...quasi un rimettersi sul mercato....molto più dell uomo che si sente appagato della famiglia... e questo capita nelle famiglie dove il lui è molto presente e dedito alla famiglia tanto da sopperire alla moglie...Magari sbaglio eh..ma questo vedo in giro...


Non era il mio caso, via molto spesso per lavoro, via per settimane e/o mesi. Fino ad un certo punto, lei ha condiviso questa vita con me, ne ha sempre parlato con nostalgia


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non era il mio caso, via molto spesso per lavoro, via per settimane e/o mesi. Fino ad un certo punto, lei ha condiviso questa vita con me, ne ha sempre parlato con nostalgia


E tu ce l'hai, questa nostalgia?
Perché vedi, io di fronte alla domanda (fatta in sede di consulenza tecnica) se stessi bene col marito PRIMA... Beh... Mi sono sentita molto più in croce


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E tu ce l'hai, questa nostalgia?
> Perché vedi, io di fronte alla domanda (fatta in sede di consulenza tecnica) se stessi bene col marito PRIMA... Beh... Mi sono sentita molto più in croce


Certo e comunque appena possibile m ha sempre raggiunto . E sempre accompagnato quando andavo in un posto per la prima volta e cercavamo casa per noi , non era mia, ma la nostra casa in quel posto .


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo


Quindi avete entrambi nostalgia. E allora come mai la tua voglia di andare all'esterno, di scappare?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma perche'? dico, ma perche'? Tradirla per ripicca, sei un po coglione, scusa eh? Si vede che non le volevi cosi' bene.
> 
> E non hai pure il coraggio di lasciarla. mettetevi tutto alle spalle e ricominciate no?


Storia lunga. Vai a leggere i primi post.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindi avete entrambi nostalgia. E allora come mai la tua voglia di andare all'esterno, di scappare?


?


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ?


Oh. Lo hai scritto tu che ti piglia il desiderio di andartene


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe inteso, ma e' colpa mia..difficile da spiegare. *Prima sentivi di avere qualcuno che ti proteggeva, amava, non ti avrebbe mai fatto del male, ingannato..e che con te e per te affrontava ogni avversità*. Il tradimento è un voltare le spalle, dare dolore, ingannare, ...e se resti insieme hai una sensazione diversa...non due entità che fanno un unica entità ma due entità che fanno due entità...sono sensazioni che vivo e non so spiegare..aleggia poi sempre un terzo...una figura.. che prima non esisteva...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me di fondo...la donna molto inconsciamente cerca chi sposare e con chi fare figli..raggiunto lo scopo..rivendica adolescenza, spensieratezza, libertà, egoismo...quasi un rimettersi sul mercato....molto più dell uomo che si sente appagato della famiglia... e questo capita nelle famiglie dove il lui è molto presente e dedito alla famiglia tanto da sopperire alla moglie...Magari sbaglio eh..ma questo vedo in giro...


Sbagli.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbagli.


Esperienza mia e di tante coppie vicine. Ma accetto che è la mia piccola esperienza e un campione poco significativo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Esperienza mia e di tante coppie vicine. Ma accetto che è la mia piccola esperienza e un campione poco significativo.


Io credo che in coppie giovani ci sia un contrasto tra aspettative di coppia e aspettative individuali.
Ma penso anche che ci sia una difficoltà a capirlo e comunicarlo.
Voglio dire che entrambi vorrebbero il partner tradizionale, il partner pari e il partner stimolante.
Ma ognuno di noi non ce la fa a fare ed essere tutto.


----------



## ipazia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è più salvare la mia priorità, ma *l essere sereno*.
> E' stato difficile dirle queste cose ma non ce la facevo più. Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.





francoff ha detto:


> Non l ho fatto per " vendicarmi" l ho fatto perchè c' era uno squilibrio importante tra di noie che andava colmato: io non sono puro. Ad ogni modo non ha dato molta importanza a questo episodio, anzi, *m' ha detto che è come se mi avesse spinto lei, quindi una sua responsabilità.*


Finalmente 

sono contenta per voi. 

E il primo grassetto è la direzione fondamentale. Comprende la consolazione...serve la consolazione 
Poi dove porta, solo il Tempo. 

Riequilibrate quel secondo grassetto franco. 

Avete bisogno di guardarvi senza veli. E stare male INSIEME. 

Quella scopata è una tua responsabilità. Riprenditela. Gliela puoi condividere solo se è tua. 
E riprendersi ognuno le proprie cose, è l'unico modo per decidere cosa farne. 

In ogni caso, sono contenta per voi...davvero. 
Finalmente. 

Nessuno è puro, in ogni caso...non lo siamo più da amò.
Il fatto è che a volte ci vogliono anni per rendersene conto. 

Siamo umani. Fallaci. Con un sacco di difetti. 
Ma poi siamo in grado di guardare un tramonto e sfiorare l'infinito. 
Siamo umani.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Finalmente
> 
> sono contenta per voi.
> 
> ...


A me la sensazione che invece restituisce e' che invero lui abbia già le idee parecchio chiare


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


Ti capisco. Sono in una situazione simile alla tua. 
La tipologia di tradimento che abbiamo subito, oltre a portarsi appresso le caratteristiche comuni legate alle menzogne e al non riconoscere piu' la persona che ci sta accanto... é caratterizzata dall'aggravante che il nostro coniuge si sia innamorato dell'amante. 
Questo é l'elemento che fa la differenza e rende ancora piu' difficile superare il tutto.
Oltre allo shock c'é il costante dubbio che i loro pensieri ricorrentemente vadano la', di non essere stati in fin dei conti una scelta dettata dall'amore nei nostri confronti ma nei confronti dell'organismo piu' ampio che é la famiglia.
Questo pensiero consuma e si aggiunge al trauma della scoperta.
Non so se succede anche a te, ma quello che mi lascia spesso esanime é il pensiero che sia se si decide di continuare, sia se si decide di rompere...in entrambi i casi é sofferenza. 
Non si vede via di uscita. 
Certo, ci sono le evidenze positive nel quotidiano e negli atteggiamenti rassicuranti del partner...ma...ma...capisci che non basta, così pero' come capisci anche che come la giri... la patina grigia rimane e non se ne vuole andare...


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

E naturale.stare.su si un sali scendi 
Umano
Io sinceramente non so come te Danny ecc riusciate a tirare avanti 

Io preferirei lasciarsi x poi magari ritrovarsi che mettere pezze continue
Solo.cosi si capirebbe ciò che davvero si vuole.e non un rincorrere una cosa che non può piu essere  ..


Detto questo spezzo una lancia in favore di mogli di uomini che stanno via settimane o mesi
Non è semplice anche se piene di entusiasmo per una vita non monotona 
Lo scivolone è un rischio.

Detto ciò x me fai bene a prendere del tempo.


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Sono in una situazione simile alla tua.
> La tipologia di tradimento che abbiamo subito, oltre a portarsi appresso le caratteristiche comuni legate alle menzogne e al non riconoscere piu' la persona che ci sta accanto... é caratterizzata dall'aggravante che il nostro coniuge si sia innamorato dell'amante.
> Questo é l'elemento che fa la differenza e rende ancora piu' difficile superare il tutto.
> Oltre allo shock c'é il costante dubbio che i loro pensieri ricorrentemente vadano la', di non essere stati in fin dei conti una scelta dettata dall'amore nei nostri confronti ma nei confronti dell'organismo piu' ampio che é la famiglia.
> ...


Concordo sull' innamorarsi e sull' importanza della famiglia 
Il mio ex marito non mi manca 
La famiglia si e credo anche a lui infatti cerchiamo e creiamo ancora situazioni x stare tutti insieme e ci stiamo anche bene 

Ma io sono sicura di non amarlo più .


----------



## ipazia (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me la sensazione che invece restituisce e' che invero lui abbia già le idee parecchio chiare


Non lo so. Lo sa lui. 

Io penso semplicemente che sia che si resti sia che si vada, serve viaggiar leggeri. 

E lui a me ha sempre restituito l'idea che quella scopata (o quelle che sono) avessero avuto più che altro il risultato di punire lui e la sua idea di spontaneità e purezza. - seppur sul momento l'avessero fatto sentire "potente" -. Ma non risiede lì la sua forza. 

Era evidente, a me almeno, che non era roba che sarebbe riuscito a lasciar affondare dentro di sè.
Gliel'avevo detto allora che dal mio punto di vista, per lui, parlarne sarebbe stato meglio. 

Non tutti sanno tenere dentro le cose. 

Io ci riesco. Ho un posto dedicato ai miei segreti. E ci sono affezionata. Vado lì dentro a riposarmi ogni tanto. 
La mia amica invece ci muore come se stesse soffocando. E non riesce a godere del suo posto dei segreti. 

Dipende da tanti fattori. 

Franco mi ha sempre dato l'idea di una di quelle persone che non solo non godono del loro spazio personale dei segreti. 
Ma gli diventano pesi nel cammino. 

Il risultato che la chiarezza avrà su di loro...mi sembra la cosa meno importante.
Credo che la cosa importante sia che qualunque risultato sia raggiunto in serenità.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Lo sa lui.
> 
> Io penso semplicemente che sia che si resti sia che si vada, serve viaggiar leggeri.
> 
> ...


Si ma non so se frano ha detto alla moglie che al parco li ha visti piangere [emoji41].


----------



## ipazia (25 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma non so se frano ha detto alla moglie che al parco li ha visti piangere [emoji41].


Hai ragione. E' una cosa importante. 

Mi auguro che abbia vuotato completamente il sacco. 

Senza nessuna pietà per la relazione che fu. 

Serve un funerale. Per loro. 
Serve che insieme piangano la loro relazione finita. 
Che attraversino il lutto. Dichiarandoselo. 
Le cose, le persone, per rinascere, devono morire a se stesse. Non c'è altra via. 

Poi potranno decidere come proseguire.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' una cosa importante.
> 
> Mi auguro che abbia vuotato completamente il sacco.
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma non so se frano ha detto alla moglie che al parco li ha visti piangere [emoji41].


Tu (e mi pare Franco) date, secondo me, un valore è un significato particolare al piangere.
Io posso piangere per disperazione, rabbia, rammarico, commozione.
Piango per un film, per un ricordo, per coccolarmi.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Lo sa lui.
> 
> Io penso semplicemente che sia che si resti sia che si vada, serve viaggiar leggeri.
> 
> ...


Ma si. Vuoterà il sacco, ma è un peso assai leggero sia per lui che per la moglie. Nessuno dei due ha dato peso alla scopata di Franco. Il quale mi sembra molto ben presente al suo passato, molto ben presente nel presente, e ha manifestato l'esigenza di esserci per lui nel futuro. Malgrado entrambi abbiano nostalgia. Che verifiche servono in più? Non serve ripiegarsi sul passato nemmeno se "le cose" riguardano il presente. Non funziona. Semplicemente perché abbiamo vissuto nel passato, viviamo e vogliamo vivere


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu (e mi pare Franco) date, secondo me, un valore è un significato particolare al piangere.
> Io posso piangere per disperazione, rabbia, rammarico, commozione.
> Piango per un film, per un ricordo, per coccolarmi.



Buretta che male c'è a confessare ciò che ha visto  ??
Piangere difronte un amante sicuramente ha molti significati .
Ora Meglio chiedere o restare con il dubbio??


----------



## ipazia (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma si. Vuoterà il sacco, ma è un peso assai leggero sia per lui che per la moglie. Nessuno dei due ha dato peso alla scopata di Franco. Il quale mi sembra molto ben presente al suo passato, molto ben presente nel presente, e ha manifestato l'esigenza di esserci per lui nel futuro. Malgrado entrambi abbiano nostalgia. Che verifiche servono in più? Non serve ripiegarsi sul passato nemmeno se "le cose" riguardano il presente. Non funziona. Semplicemente perché abbiamo vissuto nel passato, viviamo e vogliamo vivere


Non sono i fatti in sè. Quelli contano, e qui lo si vede molto bene, solo in rapporto al peso che gli si da. 

Quel che per me pesa, per te magari no. 

Quel che conta è il posto vuoto di segreti. Quel posto pesa, se non si ama il segreto. 

E in una coppia, quel posto segreto diventa un muro di silenzio invalicabile. 

A volte serve ritornare nel passato, riconciliarsi, per poi poter andar oltre. 

Lasciando, in pace, quel che non serve, e portandosi quel che è prezioso. 

Dare degna sepoltura al passato, è una cosa importante.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono i fatti in sè. Quelli contano, e qui lo si vede molto bene, solo in rapporto al peso che gli si da.
> 
> Quel che per me pesa, per te magari no.
> 
> ...


Non si seppellisce niente. Si impara, caso mai. Ve bene tornare nel passato, ma non deve essere un modo per eludere il presente. C'è un confine oltre il quale non è più in gioco il  "capire".


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> è come se mi avesse spinto lei, quindi una sua responsabilità.


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Poverino :rotfl:

È scommetto che ti scendeva la lacrimuccia mentre glielo dicevi

"Topa brutta .. brutta topa! .. io non volevo.. pure puzzolente fu" :rotfl:


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Poverino :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Perchè TUTTI han capito quello che ho scritto e tu sei l unico che nn capisce mai un cazzo?


----------



## ipazia (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non si seppellisce niente. Si impara, caso mai. Ve bene tornare nel passato, ma non deve essere un modo per eludere il presente. C'è un confine oltre il quale non è più in gioco il  "capire".


Seppellire dare degna sepoltura non ha nulla a che vedere con il capire. 

E' un altro piano. 

E' lasciare andare. Degnamente e con rispetto. 
Accettare e accogliere la morte come parte fondante della vita. 

Questo accade nel presente. 
Ma serve il passato, inteso come storia che ha portato qui. 
Accolta, accettata, abbracciata. In pace. 

Poi si può andare con la valigia leggera. 
Ovunque.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu (e mi pare Franco) date, secondo me, un valore è un significato particolare al piangere.
> Io posso piangere per disperazione, rabbia, rammarico, commozione.
> Piango per un film, per un ricordo, per coccolarmi.



Ho raccontato tutto, ha ragione ipazia su di me , al 100%. Non era per le lacrime ma per le lacrime in quel contesto...poi gli uomini si fanno generalmente fregare dalla lacrime femminili


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Seppellire dare degna sepoltura non ha nulla a che vedere con il capire.
> 
> E' un altro piano.
> 
> ...


è avere la valigia leggera che è difficle


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Seppellire dare degna sepoltura non ha nulla a che vedere con il capire.
> 
> E' un altro piano.
> 
> ...


Come fai a vedere leggera una valigia che contiene una vita?


----------



## void (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Come fai a vedere leggera una valigia che contiene una vita?


La valigia è leggerà perché quel che pesa lo hai tolto……..tutto il resto, per quanto sia, è leggero….


----------



## void (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho raccontato tutto, ha ragione ipazia su di me , al 100%. Non era per le lacrime ma per le lacrime in quel contesto...poi gli uomini si fanno generalmente fregare dalla lacrime femminili


Ciao Francoff,

Se te lo posso chiedere, come la pensa lei?


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> La valigia è leggerà perché quel che pesa lo hai tolto……..tutto il resto, per quanto sia, è leggero….


I nostri giorni li viviamo tutti, uno ad uno. Non è che possiamo staccarli dal nostro calendario, bruciarli, e dargli degna sepoltura. Anche perché passeremmo il presente  (visto che continuiamo a vivere, nel frattempo) in un perenne funerale. Mica mi sembra molto bello.


----------



## HP72 (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me di fondo...la donna molto inconsciamente cerca chi sposare e con chi fare figli..raggiunto lo scopo..rivendica adolescenza, spensieratezza, libertà, egoismo...quasi un rimettersi sul mercato....molto più dell uomo che si sente appagato della famiglia... e questo capita nelle famiglie dove il lui è molto presente e dedito alla famiglia tanto da sopperire alla moglie...Magari sbaglio eh..ma questo vedo in giro...


Eccomi, presente!!


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.





francoff ha detto:


> Perchè TUTTI han capito quello che ho scritto e tu sei l unico che nn capisce mai un cazzo?


Perché probabilmente si son persi questa ...

A meno che non ti abbia detto che è sua responsabilità PRIMA ANCORA che tu le parlassi della tua RIPICCA

(Veggente..?)


----------



## alberto15 (25 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storia lunga. Vai a leggere i primi post.


i primi post? li ho letti. Sono dell'opinione che vi fate troppe seghe mentali. Disquisizioni chilometriche, logorroiche al limite dell'esaurimento fisico (300 pagine di post per non cavare un ragno dal buco) quando l'argomento di per se e' semplice: sei stato tradito ? Si  Lei ti vuole lasciare perche' ama l'altro? si/no. In base a questo decidi se restarci. Punto. Il resto sono chiacchiere. E penso che probabilmente smettero' di scrivere/leggere. Voi sarete sollevati e io perdero' meno tempo. Non ho guadagnato molto stando qua, anche perche' a scrivere sono i soliti 15/20 che ripetono all'infinito le loro storie non costruttivamente. Ecco perche' ho bloccato il mio miserevole post, dopo 5 pagine era partito per la tangente.

p.s. non e' che si puo' proprio cancellare?


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente si son persi questa ...
> 
> A meno che non ti abbia detto che è sua responsabilità PRIMA ANCORA che tu le parlassi della tua RIPICCA
> 
> (Veggente..?)


ma che stai dicendo? e dai commenti non se l è perso nessuno, solo che tu come al solito ....sei skorpio


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ciao Francoff,
> 
> Se te lo posso chiedere, come la pensa lei?


 puoi essere più chiaro?


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i primi post? li ho letti. Sono dell'opinione che vi fate troppe seghe mentali. Disquisizioni chilometriche, logorroiche al limite dell'esaurimento fisico (300 pagine di post per non cavare un ragno dal buco) quando l'argomento di per se e' semplice: sei stato tradito ? Si  Lei ti vuole lasciare perche' ama l'altro? si/no. In base a questo decidi se restarci. Punto. Il resto sono chiacchiere. E penso che probabilmente smettero' di scrivere/leggere. Voi sarete sollevati e io perdero' meno tempo. Non ho guadagnato molto stando qua, anche perche' a scrivere sono i soliti 15/20 che ripetono all'infinito le loro storie non costruttivamente. Ecco perche' ho bloccato il mio miserevole post, dopo 5 pagine era partito per la tangente.
> 
> p.s. non e' che si puo' proprio cancellare?


Credo che sicuramente si possa cancellare quello che hai scritto tu. Dubito si possa con quello che resta nei quote degli altri utenti, ma ti conviene chiedere a perplesso.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Credo che sicuramente si possa cancellare quello che hai scritto tu. Dubito si possa con quello che resta nei quote degli altri utenti, ma ti conviene chiedere a perplesso.


grazie


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i primi post? li ho letti. Sono dell'opinione che vi fate troppe seghe mentali. Disquisizioni chilometriche, logorroiche al limite dell'esaurimento fisico (300 pagine di post per non cavare un ragno dal buco) quando l'argomento di per se e' semplice: sei stato tradito ? Si  Lei ti vuole lasciare perche' ama l'altro? si/no. In base a questo decidi se restarci. Punto. Il resto sono chiacchiere. E penso che probabilmente smettero' di scrivere/leggere. Voi sarete sollevati e io perdero' meno tempo. Non ho guadagnato molto stando qua, anche perche' a scrivere sono i soliti 15/20 che ripetono all'infinito le loro storie non costruttivamente. Ecco perche' ho bloccato il mio miserevole post, dopo 5 pagine era partito per la tangente.
> 
> p.s. non e' che si puo' proprio cancellare?


Il tuo primo post probabilmente l'ho frainteso [emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ma che stai dicendo? e dai commenti non se l è perso nessuno, solo che tu come al solito ....sei skorpio


Che ci vuoi fare.. lo scemo del villaggio ci vuole sempre

Fa colore :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente si son persi questa ...
> 
> A meno che non ti abbia detto che è sua responsabilità PRIMA ANCORA che tu le parlassi della tua RIPICCA
> 
> (Veggente..?)


Sai che però non ti ho capito nemmeno io?
Lui ha scoperto il tradimento.
Per ripicca e' andato con un'altra.
Poi e' passato un po' di tempo.
Ora glielo ha pure detto.

Quindi?


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è più salvare la mia priorità, ma l essere sereno.
> E' stato difficile dirle queste cose ma non ce la facevo più. Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.


Ecco, io alla ripicca non c'ho mai pensato, nonostante tutto. Pendo avrebbe fatto male solo a me.
Comunque ti capisco... Pensi che può andare male tutto ma per fortuna hai accanto chi ti ama, una persona su cui contare. Una cosa bellissima, poi tutto crolla, le sicurezze vanno a puttane e davvero te ne andresti lontano da tutto e tutti.
Non avere più fiducia nel proprio compagno è la cosa più brutta...


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sai che però non ti ho capito nemmeno io?
> Lui ha scoperto il tradimento.
> Per ripicca e' andato con un'altra.
> Poi e' passato un po' di tempo.
> ...


Sta giocando a cosa non so. Sa perfettamente che lo considero un inutile idiota e allora cerca di mettere zizzania.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, io alla ripicca non c'ho mai pensato, nonostante tutto. Pendo avrebbe fatto male solo a me.
> Comunque ti capisco... Pensi che può andare male tutto ma per fortuna hai accanto chi ti ama, una persona su cui contare. Una cosa bellissima, poi tutto crolla, le sicurezze vanno a puttane e davvero te ne andresti lontano da tutto e tutti.
> Non avere più fiducia nel proprio compagno è la cosa più brutta...


Infatti, e non ha nulla a cui vedere con l' annullarsi come dicevano Cielo e Mariben


----------



## void (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> puoi essere più chiaro?



Tu le hai esternato il tuo "disagio", quello che senti dentro e quello che vorresti fare.

Intendevo come ti ha risposto quale è il suo "sentire"..


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sai che però non ti ho capito nemmeno io?
> Lui ha scoperto il tradimento.
> Per ripicca e' andato con un'altra.
> Poi e' passato un po' di tempo.
> ...


Quindi .. molto banalmente.. se io ti dico che per "ripicca" verso una tua azione di domenica scorsa, ieri sera ho pisciato per ripicca sull'uscio della tua amica, ti sto dicendo che la MIA pisciata è colpa tua.

La attribuzione di "colpa" nella mia "confessione"" è già formata in me, e te la presento già fornata

E se tu dici che "ti senti responsabile" per la mia pisciata di ieri sera, stai solo assecondando un mio convincimento, e non è detto che sia un tuo libero pensiero

Ma un pensiero condizionato dal fatto che io ti ho detto che l'ho fatto "in risposta" a un tuo gesto. (Ripicca)


Quindi me ne sono già lavato le mani del mio gesto (colpa tua, l'ho fatto per ripicca, brutta topa topa cattiva)

A cui va unito un tuo stato di inferiorità nel dialogo (l'ho tradito prima io, la sudicia sono io)


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Tu le hai esternato il tuo "disagio", quello che senti dentro e quello che vorresti fare.
> 
> Intendevo come ti ha risposto quale è il suo "sentire"..


Il suo sentire. Ci siamo sempre detti tutto molto sinceramente e il suo sentire è dispiacere per la spontaneità perduta come coppia come risate come paura di niente, tanto eravamo assieme.....però se pensa ad allora , contestualizzando ad allora, rifarebbe quello che ha fatto...e poi rifarebbe la scelta di lasciarlo.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi .. molto banalmente.. se io ti dico che per "ripicca" verso una tua azione di domenica scorsa, ieri sera ho pisciato per ripicca sull'uscio della tua amica, ti sto dicendo che la MIA pisciata è colpa tua.
> 
> La attribuzione di "colpa" nella mia "confessione"" ègià formata in me, e te la presento già fornata
> 
> ...


Inutile parolaio .


----------



## void (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> I nostri giorni li viviamo tutti, uno ad uno. Non è che possiamo staccarli dal nostro calendario, bruciarli, e dargli degna sepoltura. Anche perché passeremmo il presente  (visto che continuiamo a vivere, nel frattempo) in un perenne funerale. Mica mi sembra molto bello.


Hai ragione, ma la questione, secondo me, è che ciò che ci portiamo dentro, le cose non dette, incompiute, sono una zavorra che trasciniamo quotidianamente con fatica. Ci sono persone che sono capace di sopportare questo peso, altre che non ce la fanno. Queste ultime devono lasciare il peso a terrà per poter continuare a vivere i propri giorni, senza dimenticare niente, senza seppellire niente, ma senza più il peso di quello che ci teniamo dentro.

Un persona del forum un giorno mi parlo del custodire una tomba, e il concetto è un po' quello. Alle volte si riesce a vivere custodendola, a volte è necessario abbandonarla per poter proseguire a vivere. Dipende dal carattere e dalle situazioni.

Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi .. molto banalmente.. se io ti dico che per "ripicca" verso una tua azione di domenica scorsa, ieri sera ho pisciato per ripicca sull'uscio della tua amica, ti sto dicendo che la MIA pisciata è colpa tua.
> 
> La attribuzione di "colpa" nella mia "confessione"" è già formata in me, e te la presento già fornata
> 
> ...


Boh. Può anche essere. Ma non ho l'impressione che lei abbia avuto difficoltà a prendersi una colpa che non ha, e che sanno entrambi alla fine di chi è.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Inutile parolaio .


Fai prima a dire cosa ti è utile

Dú coccole :rotfl:

Ognuno porta quello che sente..


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Può anche essere. Ma non ho l'impressione che lei abbia avuto difficoltà a prendersi una colpa che non ha, e che sanno entrambi alla fine di chi è.


Io a questo tuo livello di percezione non ci arrivo

Attraverso parole di terzi, poi...

So solo che , per la mia infima esperienza, 99 donne su 100 queste cose le sentono benissimo quando cascano sulla loro pelle

E non dimenticano


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu (e mi pare Franco) date, secondo me, un valore è un significato particolare al piangere.
> Io posso piangere per disperazione, rabbia, rammarico, commozione.
> Piango per un film, per un ricordo, per coccolarmi.


Va be brune' anche io vedessi il mio compagno piangere mentre lascia l amante non avrei sto pensiero magari e solo commosso 

A parte che ti faccio piangere io di mazzate


----------



## void (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il suo sentire. Ci siamo sempre detti tutto molto sinceramente e il suo sentire è dispiacere per la spontaneità perduta come coppia come risate come paura di niente, tanto eravamo assieme.....però se pensa ad allora , contestualizzando ad allora, rifarebbe quello che ha fatto...e poi rifarebbe la scelta di lasciarlo.


Capisco meglio il tuo stato d'animo, le tue riflessioni. Tua moglie è stata sempre sincera. E la verità spesso è cruda. 
Ma è di quella crudezza che c'è bisogno per avere la speranza di ricominciare. Bisognerebbe saper bruciare tutto per ripartire da zero.
Ma siamo essere umani, non è possibile formattarsi e inserire nuovi dati; resta sempre traccia del passato a inquinare il futuro.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Può anche essere. Ma non ho l'impressione che lei abbia avuto difficoltà a prendersi una colpa che non ha, e che sanno entrambi alla fine di chi è.


Certo che la responsabilità è mia : la responsabilità e di chi compie i gesti. Il suo è stato un gesto per minimizzare e inquadrare tutto quello che è successo in quel periodo, in un quadro più ampio ed univoco. Non ha senso dosare azioni e reazioni con il bilancino, quello che è stato fatto è passato, vediamo cosa ci farà stare bene .


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

però se pensa ad allora , contestualizzando ad allora, rifarebbe quello che ha fatto...e poi rifarebbe la scelta di lasciarlo.[/QUOTE]

Triste.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Fai prima a dire cosa ti è utile*
> 
> Dú coccole :rotfl:
> 
> Ognuno porta quello che sente..


Lo ripeto: siccome di considero un inutile idiota, ritengo di non avere nulla di utile da ricevere da te.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lo ripeto: siccome di considero un inutile idiota, ritengo di non avere nulla di utile da ricevere da te.


A me basta mi dici che non gradisci il mio punto di vista, e io mi asterro' x sempre dal portare il mio contributo a un tuo 3d ..

Non ho problemi a accontentare le richieste, e comprendo perfettamente che si desidera sentire suonare certi suoni di campane anziché altri.

In assenza di tale tua dichiarazione io mi sento libero di commentare come tutti

Darmi viceversa dell' idiota, coglione, fallito, figlio di puttana pezzo di merda, purtroppo è una tecnica che non funziona, e te lo anticipo così ti risparmi la fantasia per qualche ripicca :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma la questione, secondo me, è che ciò che ci portiamo dentro, le cose non dette, incompiute, sono una zavorra che trasciniamo quotidianamente con fatica. Ci sono persone che sono capace di sopportare questo peso, altre che non ce la fanno. Queste ultime devono lasciare il peso a terrà per poter continuare a vivere i propri giorni, senza dimenticare niente, senza seppellire niente, ma senza più il peso di quello che ci teniamo dentro.
> 
> Un persona del forum un giorno mi parlo del custodire una tomba, e il concetto è un po' quello. Alle volte si riesce a vivere custodendola, a volte è necessario abbandonarla per poter proseguire a vivere. Dipende dal carattere e dalle situazioni.
> 
> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


Le zavorre del passato vanno capite proprio per consentirci non solo di portarle, ma di farne tesoro per il presente e per il futuro. Ma è illusorio pensare di sepellirle, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Triste.


Onesta
Almeno non la racconta


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io a questo tuo livello di percezione non ci arrivo
> 
> Attraverso parole di terzi, poi...
> 
> ...


Però stiamo parlando di lui, e di quello che sente lui. E mi sembra che non abbia troppo interesse ad ascoltare lei. Lei se vuole si farà sentire con lui.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me basta mi dici che non gradisci il mio punto di vista, e io mi asterro' x sempre dal portare il mio contributo a un tuo 3d ..
> 
> Non ho problemi a accontentare le richieste, e comprendo perfettamente che si desidera sentire suonare certi suoni di campane anziché altri.
> 
> ...


Non è una ripicca te lo assicuro: è proprio quello che penso di te e dei tuoi interventi.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però stiamo parlando di lui, e di quello che sente lui. E mi sembra che non abbia troppo interesse ad ascoltare lei. Lei se vuole si farà sentire con lui.


Lui è qui...non ho capito cosa intendi, puoi essere più chiara?


----------



## void (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Le zavorre del passato vanno capite proprio per consentirci non solo di portarle, ma di farne tesoro per il presente e per il futuro. Ma è illusorio pensare di sepellirle, secondo me.


Concordo con te, solo cercavo di dire una cosa leggermente diversa, ma non riesco a spiegarmi efficacemente.
Non si tratta di seppellire ma di esternare. 
Alcuni hanno bisogno di svuotarsi del proprio disagio per poter continuare la strada, non seppellirlo o dimenticarlo, ma gettarlo fuori, condividerlo, parlarne. Solo dopo, a prescindere dalle decisioni prese, riescono a proseguire leggeri.

Altri riescono a richiudere in se quel disagio, a custodirlo dentro in qualche parte recondita del proprio essere (custodire la tomba). Ci convivono quotidianamente ma riescono ad andare avanti lo stesso (magari male), portando il peso dentro di se.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però stiamo parlando di lui, e di quello che sente lui. E mi sembra che non abbia troppo interesse ad ascoltare lei. Lei se vuole si farà sentire con lui.


Io ho letto come ha "presentato" alla.moglie la sua "confessione"

E facevo notare che è una confessione con attribuzione di colpa (a lei) perché fatta per ripicca (a causa di quel che ha combinato lei)

Se è vero non lo so

Io quando scopava con la signora extra non c'ero

C'erano lui e la signora, che mi auguro non si sia accorta di essere "oggetto di ripicca" (scopo con te perché.. eh... tu sapessi..)

A proposito.. prima di scopare con qualcuno, accertati che non ti scopi x ripicca verso la moglie, ora che sei tornata signorina..  :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è una ripicca te lo assicuro: è proprio quello che penso di te e dei tuoi interventi.


E lo devi dire senza freni.

Io non sono permaloso , è il mio difetto


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E lo devi dire senza freni.
> 
> Io non sono permaloso , è il mio difetto



immagino tu non sia permaloso....dovresti essere abituato: da ragazzo sarai stato l amico a cui fare gli scherzi, quello accettato in compagnia solo perchè da prendere per il culo.....quindi ci sarai abituato


----------



## oriente70 (25 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Onesta
> Almeno non la racconta


Si ti do ragione comunque la dura realtà ... Chi lo fa è perché lo cerca .


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho letto come ha "presentato" alla.moglie la sua "confessione"
> 
> E facevo notare che è una confessione con attribuzione di colpa (a lei) perché fatta per ripicca (a causa di quel che ha combinato lei)
> 
> ...


Grazie per il consiglio


----------



## Skorpio (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> immagino tu non sia permaloso....dovresti essere abituato: da ragazzo sarai stato l amico a cui fare gli scherzi, quello accettato in compagnia solo perchè da prendere per il culo.....quindi ci sarai abituato


Esattamente ! Immagini molto bene.
Ma anche da adulto eh.. mica solo da ragazzo :carneval:


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo che la responsabilità è mia : la responsabilità e di chi compie i gesti. Il suo è stato un gesto per minimizzare e inquadrare tutto quello che è successo in quel periodo, in un quadro più ampio ed univoco. Non ha senso dosare azioni e reazioni con il bilancino, quello che è stato fatto è passato, vediamo cosa ci farà stare bene .


Ma sai che non si capisce nulla Franco
Parli di lasciatrsi poi stare bene 

Ma allora butta tutto alle spalle tu x primo e prova a starci bene come dici

Per me tu sei ancora molto innamorato e arrabbiato

Nonostante tutto vuoi ancora lei quindi non rovinarti il presente


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma sai che non si capisce nulla Franco
> Parli di lasciate poi stare bene
> 
> Ma allora butta tutto alle spalle tu x primo e prova a stare bene .



 Ho scritto cosa intende lei e perchè ha liquidato così il mio tradimento.


----------



## Homer (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo capisco. È che prima di questi eventi, ti senti essere entrambi dalla stessa parte, contro ogni avversità...ti senti protetto e proteggi...dopo un tradimento, anche se di entrambi, specie se uno dei due lo ha vissuto in modo completo, senza sensi di colpa particolari, ti senti uno contro l altro...perdi il noi...al massimo diventi due entità distinte che sono insieme incollate da progetto familiare, figli, case e volersi ancora bene...ma il noi innocente, puro, naturale, spontaneo ..è perso...perché il tradimento fa perdere tanto..tutto. È molto dura. Soprattutto è un peccato. È come un terremoto che in pochi istanti butta giù una casa costruita in decenni.


Ci sono rimasto per 5 lunghi anni così, ho desistito, era diventato tutto un tormento e mi sono separato.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lui è qui...non ho capito cosa intendi, puoi essere più chiara?


Volevo dire che lei si è assunta una responsabilità non sua (quella del tuo tradimento per ripicca). Senza troppo  "replicarti", a quanto mi pare di aver capito. E che le sue repliche non smuoverebbero comunque la tua decisione.


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Volevo dire che lei si è assunta una responsabilità non sua (quella del tuo tradimento per ripicca). Senza troppo  "replicarti", a quanto mi pare di aver capito. E che le sue repliche non smuoverebbero comunque la tua decisione.


Quello che so e' che così non va . Fortunatamente andrò via per lavoro per molto tempo . Saremo separati nei fatti senza esserlo per legge , penso farà bene ad antrambi . Anche ai dubbi che tutti noi traditi abbiamo quando siamo scelti dal traditore : sceglie me o il pacco che mi porto appresso ?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci sono rimasto per 5 lunghi anni così, ho desistito, era diventato tutto un tormento e mi sono separato.


Lo so..ricordo...spero di avere un esito diverso...alcuni giorni va proprio bene...mi.basta stare insieme e relegare tutto a un vecchio ricordo..poi giornate veramente dure...specialmente quando sono solo...e incominci a pensare...sto da 8 mesi cosi..troppo presto....


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che so e' che così non va . Fortunatamente andrò via per lavoro per molto tempo . Saremo separati nei fatti senza esserlo per legge , penso farà bene ad antrambi . Anche ai dubbi che tutti noi traditi abbiamo quando siamo scelti dal traditore : sceglie me o il pacco che mi porto appresso ?


Ma boh. Lei non ha intenzione di separarsi, mi pare. Tu cosa scegli?
Non è male, mettere in standby se ancora non sei sicuro. Però non aspettare che sia lei a scaricarti perché lo vuoi tu


----------



## Homer (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo so..ricordo...spero di avere un esito diverso...alcuni giorni va proprio bene...mi.basta stare insieme e relegare tutto a un vecchio ricordo..poi giornate veramente dure...specialmente quando sono solo...e incominci a pensare...sto da 8 mesi cosi..troppo presto....



Il tradimento della tua lei è roba vecchia, ricordo male?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Luglio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Il tradimento della tua lei è roba vecchia, ricordo male?


In che senso? Scoperto 8 mesi fa..e ha chiuso..durava da circa due anni ...(primo anno platonico..poi..)


----------



## Mat78 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che so e' che così non va . Fortunatamente andrò via per lavoro per molto tempo . Saremo separati nei fatti senza esserlo per legge , penso farà bene ad antrambi . Anche ai dubbi che tutti noi traditi abbiamo quando siamo scelti dal traditore : sceglie me o il pacco che mi porto appresso ?


Già un bel dubbio.  Dai Francoff prenditi il tuo tempo con serenità e poi valuta come muoverti.  Certo, dirti che rifarebbe tutto anche il tradimento, mi farebbe sorgere altri dubbi. Almeno è sincera.


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho scritto cosa intende lei e perchè ha liquidato così il mio tradimento.


Ok scusa


----------



## Homer (25 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In che senso? Scoperto 8 mesi fa..e ha chiuso..durava da circa due anni ...(primo anno platonico..poi..)


Minchia, mi sa che ti confondo con altro utente....


----------



## mavi1982 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


Ciao Francoff

sembra che tu abbia il rimorso di aver perdonato e non riesci a perdonartelo.
Devi partire da te , perdonati.
Solo dopo aver fatto questo puoi prendere delle decisioni.


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che so e' che così non va . Fortunatamente andrò via per lavoro per molto tempo . Saremo separati nei fatti senza esserlo per legge , penso farà bene ad antrambi . Anche ai dubbi che tutti noi traditi abbiamo quando siamo scelti dal traditore : sceglie me o il pacco che mi porto appresso ?


Quando vai via i figli stanno con lei immagino.
Io qnd capitava facevo molta fatica e capitava spesso con annessi spostamenti momentanei.
No non da giustificare un tradimento non voglio dire questo ma la mancata condivisione allontana x certi versi anche se alimenta altro .
Immagino però che uno come te sappia gestire bene qsta lontananza mi sembri una persona profonda e quindi cmq presente .


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> Ciao Francoffsembra che tu abbia il rimorso di aver perdonato e non riesci a perdonartelo.Devi partire da te , perdonati.Solo dopo aver fatto questo puoi prendere delle decisioni.


interessante....a volte l ho pensato ma lo credevo impossibile


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quando vai via i figli stanno con lei immagino.
> Io qnd capitava facevo molta fatica e capitava spesso con annessi spostamenti momentanei.
> No non da giustificare un tradimento non voglio dire questo ma la mancata condivisione allontana x certi versi anche se alimenta altro .
> Immagino però che uno come te sappia gestire bene qsta lontananza mi sembri una persona profonda e quindi cmq presente .



Si certo, stanno a casa nostra, quindi con lei. Non ho capito anche tu hai o hai avuto un uomo che stava lontano per tanto tempo?


----------



## mavi1982 (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> interessante....a volte l ho pensato ma lo credevo impossibile


Ricordo la tua storia.
Ricordo , correggimi se sbaglio, che all'inizio eri stato molto chiaro sul fatto di lasciarvi.
Poi mi sono persa il riavvicinamento ...comunque tante volte si fanno scelte per ''Dovere'' .

Hai diritto di ripensamento.

Perdonati questa scelta e agisci come meglio credi.


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Si certo, stanno a casa nostra, quindi con lei. Non ho capito anche tu hai o hai avuto un uomo che stava lontano per tanto tempo?


Ho avuto e ho
Recidiva 

Ma è questione di saperla gestire 
Non è facile x chi va ma nemmeno x chi resta


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che so e' che così non va . Fortunatamente andrò via per lavoro per molto tempo . Saremo separati nei fatti senza esserlo per legge , penso farà bene ad antrambi . Anche ai dubbi che tutti noi traditi abbiamo quando siamo scelti dal traditore : sceglie me o il pacco che mi porto appresso ?


Credo sia inevitabile non riuscire tanto a scindere il compagno dal resto della family

Io ho fatto più fatica ad immaginarmi senza noi 4 che senza lui 
Ma credo sia inevitabile ancora adesso gli voglio un gran bene e lo sento parte della famiglia 
Dividere questo è molto difficile molto più che dividersi dal proprio uomo.
Adesso i miei figli sono in vacanza con il papà li sento lui mi.manda foto abbiamo una chat noi 4 ma ogni volta che partono il continuo a preoccuparmi per tutti e 3 lui compreso


----------



## Mat78 (25 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo sia inevitabile non riuscire tanto a scindere il compagno dal resto della family
> 
> Io ho fatto più fatica ad immaginarmi senza noi 4 che senza lui
> Ma credo sia inevitabile ancora adesso gli voglio un gran bene e lo sento parte della famiglia
> ...


Vivo le stesse identiche emozioni e situazioni. Anche la chat di famiglia ed il continuare a prendermi cura della mia ex se ha bisogno di qualcosa (è  la madre dei miei figli ). La perdita della famiglia che fa male non tanto la divisione della coppia.


----------



## Moni (25 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vivo le stesse identiche emozioni e situazioni. Anche la chat di famiglia ed il continuare a prendermi cura della mia ex se ha bisogno di qualcosa (è  la madre dei miei figli ). La perdita della famiglia che fa male non tanto la divisione della coppia.


Si
Forse non tutti la vivono come noi 
Cmq pensiamo che i figli cresceranno e a breve si faranno i cassi loro
Sdrammatizzo ma è così i miei già adesso iniziano come giusto che sia 
Stare poi in  coppia male sarebbe dura a quel punto ...o ti  ritrovi o sono ceci
Le coppie bianche poi saltano x prime .


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho avuto e ho
> Recidiva
> 
> Ma è questione di saperla gestire
> Non è facile x chi va ma nemmeno x chi resta


Lo capisco e capisco che se dai per scontato che L altro ci sia sempre , anche nelle cose materiali , si lasciano spazi che a lungo andare vengono in qualche modo colmati .


----------



## Mat78 (25 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si
> Forse non tutti la vivono come noi
> Cmq pensiamo che i figli cresceranno e a breve si faranno i cassi loro
> Sdrammatizzo ma è così i miei già adesso iniziano come giusto che sia
> ...


Esatto, ma questo non toglie il fatto che ho fatto bene a mandarla a quel paese e non ne
sono per nulla pentito


----------



## francoff (25 Luglio 2018)

Rileggendo ho capito di essermi espresso male . A lei non ho detto di averla tradita per ripicca, L ho scritto qui per necessità di sintesi per far capire in poche righe . Non lo pensai neppure io all epoca , lo feci perché mi andava e ne avevo voglia . A lei però ho contestualizzato il fatto , dicendole quando successe , dove, con chi, il mio stato d animo nel farlo e cosa m ha lasciato mentre tornavo a casa .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Va be brune' anche io vedessi il mio compagno piangere mentre lascia l amante non avrei sto pensiero magari e solo commosso
> 
> A parte che ti faccio piangere io di mazzate


Ma noi piangiamo per tante ragioni.
Anche senso di impotenza.
Comunque dirà Franco


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchia, mi sa che ti confondo con altro utente....


Ha 72 in più


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è più salvare la mia priorità, ma l essere sereno.
> E' stato difficile dirle queste cose ma non ce la facevo più. Le ho anche detto del tradimento per ripicca.


E hai fatto male...credo; forse dipende da quello...Non che Voi abbiate perso l'innocenza , ma che tu abbia contribuito a perderla. O forse, "onestamente" hai voluto azzerare, per ripartire dallo stesso livello. Che medesimo non è. Tu l'hai fatto per ripicca ,senza sentimento; lei con quello. Il fatto che tu abbia assistito,quel giorno dietro al cespuglio,fuga ogni dubbio e compromesso, ma tant'è; avete avuto la volontà di ricominciare, per la famiglia,per voi. Non mi pare abbiate problemi di sesso; è passato molto tempo...Non rimuginare sul passato, e nemmeno scalpita con l'immaginazione; capisco che con il tuo lavoro abbia problemi di "controllo" ; sei sempre via,per settimane...Forse trovarne uno vicino ti darebbe maggiore sicurezza. Guarda che ti capisco molto bene; vivere così non è giusto, prima verso di te, ed anche verso di lei, che t'ha dimostrato il suo impegno e dedizione.
Capitano momenti di sconforto, ma non gettare tutto alle ortiche perché non riesci superare i fantasmi del passato.
Credo che ne avrai parlato con lei e, se non l'hai fatto, provaci,senza assillarla....
Hai confessato il tradimento, ma hai omesso la cosa più importante per tutti e due, che forse rigenera, sviscerando il reale valore del rapporto con l'amante ,il vostro: come dicevo sopra, il fatto che tu abbia colto ,da "guardone" ,in una istantanea, l'essenza ed il valore di quella relazione. Capisco che questa confessione sia più dura e difficile da dire,ed anche da ascoltare, di quella del tuo tradimento per reazione . Forse devi "confessare" per toglierti un peso , per vedere la vera lei che, oggi è filtrata da questa verità che in un'immagine è stata spiegata più e meglio dei dialoghi sull'argomento che avrete potuto avere fra voi.
(Se non ho perso un pezzo,nel senso che tu glielo abbia già detto,della situazione in cui lei "abbandonava" l'amante ; se invece l'avessi già fatto, mi scuso e non saprei proprio che consigli darti).
Un abbraccio


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Sta giocando a cosa non so. Sa perfettamente che lo considero un inutile idiota e allora cerca di mettere zizzania.


Sembrano tornati i tempi di trilobita....


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il suo sentire. Ci siamo sempre detti tutto molto sinceramente e il suo sentire è dispiacere per la spontaneità perduta come coppia come risate come paura di niente, tanto eravamo assieme.....però se pensa ad allora , contestualizzando ad allora, rifarebbe quello che ha fatto...e poi rifarebbe la scelta di lasciarlo.


Questa è coerenza! Tanto di cappello!
Questo comunque è un suo ribadire di come si sentisse,ad un certo punto: tu sempre via , il rapporto che languiva, lei che pensava che tu ti trastullassi in quei lidi...


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Inutile parolaio .


Rileggilo meglio..  le ultime tre righe sono quasi ferali.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


Forse eri innamorato di tante cose e molte di queste ora non ci sono più: che fosse solo tua, che fosse sempre sincera con te, che condividesse solo con te (e con la famiglia) i momenti felici, etc..

Queste cose non ci sono più, e le cose restanti di lei che tu apprezzi non sono abbastanza forti per permetterti di lasciar correre il passato, chiuderlo in un cassetto e gettare la chiave.
Non riesci ad accettare la nuova situazione e non ti piace questa nuova versione di tua moglie, donna con tanti difetti, anziché perfetta come (tu credevi) che fosse.

In realtà, lei era così anche prima, non è cambiata semplicemente tu non la conoscevi abbastanza bene.
Ora che hai il quadro generale su di lei, ti piace ancora? vuoi continuare a condividere il tetto con lei?
Oppure Ti fa più schifo rispetto a quanto ti piace?

Poiché sta arrivando il momento di effettuare una scelta: Accettare dimenticando, o lasciare. 
Del resto, se ti piace ancora e la ami ancora dovrebbe riuscirti abbastanza semplice l'accettare i fatti, un anno e mezzo dopo. Poi magari ogni tanto (quei fatti) ritornerebbero in mente, ma sempre di meno, soverchiati dai momenti felici che poco per volta schiacciano i dolori.

Giudicando dall'esterno penso sia abbastanza chiaro che la via migliore per te sia il divorzio poiché questa nuova lei, a te, NON piace.
Ma se non è così, se è la donna della tua vita, allora Sposala di nuovo. Potrebbe uccidere qualche fantasma e Potrebbe aiutare un uomo riflessivo come te a gettare la spazzatura dalla finestra.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (29 Luglio 2018)

C'era un omino che niente faceva, ma ogni sera si recava in paese ed accendeva tutti i vecchi lampioni ad ogni angolo di strada. uno ad uno, apriva la finestrella e con una torcia dava luce ad un piccolo quadrato di cemento.
e non ne saltava uno, ogni angolo, ogni viicolo, ogni più piccola lucina lui la accendeva.
e amava la luce. amava la luce specialmente poiché toglieva spazio al buio della sera.
gli piaceva quel contrasto. 

Un giorno sbagliò strada ed arrivo in un paese vicino e scoprì che lì i lampioni c'erano..ma a nessuno importava. e così restavano tristi e mai in funzione. e La gente in in quel paese era spaventata e non usciva dopo il calare del sole. 
E allora ci pensò lui, l'omino ogni notte accendeva le luci di entrambi i paesetti. Ma erano troppe e così in breve tempo comincio a tralasciare qualche piccola lucina secondaria del primo paesetto per meglio dedicarsi al nuovo.

e negli angoli prima illuminati ora al buio del vecchio paese i topi sguazzavano e avvenivano scippi di borsette, pisciate sui muri, scritte volgari.

Un giorno l'omino si sveglio prima del solito. era pomeriggio. Strano, lui dormiva sempre fino al tramonto e si svegliava quando già le ombre della sera avvolgevano i campi.
Eppure quella volta si svegliò e decise di fare una passeggiata, e non lo faceva da tanti anni, nemmeno lui si ricordava l'ultima volta che ne aveva fatta una. 

E con suo stupore, alla luce del sole, si accorse che la strada che percorreva per passare dal primo al secondo paesino faceva un percorso ad U.  Il secondo paese in realtà non esisteva, era sempre lo stesso. Una unica città, separata in mezzo da un fiume che lui mai aveva oltrepassato.


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Ma cosa significa il tuo nickname ?


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma cosa significa il tuo nickname ?


chiamami pure Toc


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1889244 ha detto:
			
		

> chiamami pure Toc


Toc toc... c'è qualcuno?


----------



## Foglia (30 Luglio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1889212 ha detto:
			
		

> C'era un omino che niente faceva, ma ogni sera si recava in paese ed accendeva tutti i vecchi lampioni ad ogni angolo di strada. uno ad uno, apriva la finestrella e con una torcia dava luce ad un piccolo quadrato di cemento.
> e non ne saltava uno, ogni angolo, ogni viicolo, ogni più piccola lucina lui la accendeva.
> e amava la luce. amava la luce specialmente poiché toglieva spazio al buio della sera.
> gli piaceva quel contrasto.
> ...


Ma lo sai che mi ci sono arrovellata sull'ultima parte del racconto  
Poi con un disegno viene immediato.
Ha percorso la metà di ciascun paese, e per il resto si terrà occupato a costruire un ponte :carneval:

E ci sono cascata a nuovo! 
Ha percorso la metà del paese, e gli basta costruire un ponte. Meglio


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (30 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che mi ci sono arrovellata sull'ultima parte del racconto
> Poi con un disegno viene immediato.
> Ha percorso la metà di ciascun paese, e per il resto si terrà occupato a costruire un ponte :carneval:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che mi ci sono arrovellata sull'ultima parte del racconto
> Poi con un disegno viene immediato.
> Ha percorso la metà di ciascun paese, e per il resto si terrà occupato a costruire un ponte :carneval:
> 
> ...


Il ponte c'era....era lui che non lo vedeva ,perché non era illuminato ,a partire da dove iniziava l'argine del "suo" paese, dove finiva la strada (altrimenti se lo fosse stato,avrebbe visto che c'era un ponte!).
Significato: forse che l'omino abitudinario, non era curioso e "non voleva" sapere cosa ci fosse alla fine della strada?
Che stava bene così com'era sempre stato? 
Che voleva il controllo di ciò che faceva? (Dopo lo perse perché non riusciva a star dietro a tutti i lampioni).
Che si accontentava della propria metodica, grigia ed abitudinaria vita?

Oppure, visto che l'aveva già attraversato col buio, ma ne ebbe contezza solo quando vi ripassò con la luce del sole,forse per capire la propria dimensione doveva spezzare quell' abitudinarietà che gli impediva di percepire e capire le differenze che esulassero dal solito monotono punto di vista. Lo svegliarsi ad un'ora inconsueta ha innescato il tutto; ha visto e vissuto un altro mondo un'altra realtà (parallela?) ,facente parte della propria vita ma, fino ad allora sconosciuta. Come dire: che le risorse per il cambiamento e per vedere con occhi diversi la realtà parziale che ci circonda , sono dentro di noi.
.


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma cosa significa il tuo nickname ?


Più o meno "cosa vuoi"


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Più o meno "cosa vuoi"


What the f*** are you looking at?


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato anni bellissimi assieme, dei figli, abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà ma sempre uniti contro l esterno. Questa cosa però ha minato quella innocenza e spontaneità che c’ era tra di noi. Ogni cosa viene filtrata, si fa di tutto per essere spontanei si perdona si va avanti, ma i ricordi sono lì: una ombra nell’ angolo della stanza , dietro la tenda . lei si innamorò di lui pensò di lasciarmi , poi si rese conto che io ero il suo amore(?). Scoprire e vedere la tua donna che tra le lacrime dice addio al suo amante, tradirla per ripicca e poi avere rimorsi e riflettere su di lei che non li ha avuti. Andare al mare e incontrarlo, ritrovarsi a pensare a quante volte avrà incrociato la nostra vita e io non lo sapevo. Chiudersi in stanza facendo finta di nulla ma in realtà con il cuore in subbuglio e un solo desiderio: andarsene. Trasferte , missioni, hobby che ti portano via, tutto per non avere quotidianità,  per stordirti. Basta, ho bisogno di tranquillità , di non sentirti chiamare il mio nome. Sarei forse più sollevato se tu mi dicessi che lui ti manca : sarebbe più facile lasciarsi.


Caro Franco, le tue parole rivelano che non ne sei ancora fuori e aggiungo anche che non mi stupisce dato il tempo trascorso (a parte che ognuno ha i suoi di tempi, ma oggettivamente non si può dire che si possa digerire alla svelta questo tipo di eventi...).
Che dirti allora di più di ciò che hai già capito?
Mi spiego: la percezione del "voi" come coppia di cui hai nostalgia è andata perduta e non ci sarà più in quel modo, cioè quel senso di protezione reciproca nei riguardi di ogni difficoltà o avversità che potesse esserci, per intenderci, così come quella fiducia che era naturale avere e quel pensare a voi  come una coppia speciale, peccando sicuramente di presunzione, ma questa era l'idea...
Tutto si adeguera' e prenderà un'altra forma, ma sta a te trovare un altro modo di vedervi. È un percorso che ha il fine di farti ritrovare la serenità perché solo quello conta e quello è l'obiettivo. Ci si può fare se si è determinati e se ci si tiene ancora all'altra/o, se si avverte ancora un legame anche se ferito e indebolito dall'evento. 
Ci si può fare se si decide che ne vale la pena.
È un rinnovarsi, del resto non ho mai sentito dire che per vivere ancora bene insieme si debba rimanere sempre gli stessi. La vita porta anche questo tipo di dolore la cui causa è molto, ma molto umana!
Ultima cosa: parli di ricordi bui, diciamo così, che tornano e ritornano...te ne accorgerai di essere a buon punto quando torneranno e non solo non ti faranno più male, ma neanche ti disturberanno più di tanto (e a calare)  allora li scaccerai via e, udite udite, loro se ne andranno per davvero!


----------



## francoff (30 Luglio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Franco, le tue parole rivelano che non ne sei ancora fuori e aggiungo anche che non mi stupisce dato il tempo trascorso (a parte che ognuno ha i suoi di tempi, ma oggettivamente non si può dire che si possa digerire alla svelta questo tipo di eventi...).
> Che dirti allora di più di ciò che hai già capito?
> Mi spiego: la percezione del "voi" come coppia di cui hai nostalgia è andata perduta e non ci sarà più in quel modo, cioè quel senso di protezione reciproca nei riguardi di ogni difficoltà o avversità che potesse esserci, per intenderci, così come quella fiducia che era naturale avere e quel pensare a voi  come una coppia speciale, peccando sicuramente di presunzione, ma questa era l'idea...
> Tutto si adeguera' e prenderà un'altra forma, ma sta a te trovare un altro modo di vedervi. È un percorso che ha il fine di farti ritrovare la serenità perché solo quello conta e quello è l'obiettivo. Ci si può fare se si è determinati e se ci si tiene ancora all'altra/o, se si avverte ancora un legame anche se ferito e indebolito dall'evento.
> ...


è passato un anno e mezzo....per il resto hai ragione


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> *è passato un anno e mezzo*....per il resto hai ragione



Appunto Franco, appunto per questo ti ho scritto...


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (31 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il ponte c'era....era lui che non lo vedeva ,perché non era illuminato ,a partire da dove iniziava l'argine del "suo" paese, dove finiva la strada (altrimenti se lo fosse stato,avrebbe visto che c'era un ponte!).
> Significato: forse che l'omino abitudinario, non era curioso e "non voleva" sapere cosa ci fosse alla fine della strada?
> Che stava bene così com'era sempre stato?
> Che voleva il controllo di ciò che faceva? (Dopo lo perse perché non riusciva a star dietro a tutti i lampioni).
> ...


L'ho scritta senza per forza assegnare un significato ad ogni cosa di modo che l'interpretazione potesse essere libera. 

Comunque liberamente ti scrivo un po' di significati che pensavo, mentre digitavo.

Sul ponte hai perfettamente ragione, ho pensato esistesse già semplicemente privo di illuminazione. Per questo motivo l'omino non si era mai accorto di nulla, poiché il quartiere dietro al ponte ed il ponte sesso erano al buio.
L'omino poi ha raggiunto casualmente il quartiere al di là del fiume seguendo una strada fuori dal centro abitato, tanto è vero che pensava di essere giunto in una nuova località. 

La città rappresenta la donna. Il percorso esterno per raggiungere la parte al buio di città è determinato dal SMS che franco ha trovato sul telefono, e seguendo questo percorso franco ha scoperto una parte della moglie che non conosceva e che era per l'appunto al buio.

A quel punto ha iniziato a dare molta importanza alle cose nuove che scopriva su sua moglie, tralasciando di dare importanza alle cose che di sua moglie aveva sempre amato. Ecco perché alcune luci del primo paese risultano spente e la moglie ne ha sofferto, ecco perché gli atti di vandalismo.

Sì , l'omino era molto abitudinario o molto impegnato, per questo non aveva scoperto prima l'esistenza dell'intera città o forse la città era stata costruita a poco a poco al di là del fiume. Inizialmente forse non esisteva, e lui non vi aveva fatto caso. 

Un giorno si sveglia durante il pomeriggio e si accorge di tutto quanto, segno che inizia ad avere un quadro generale più completo.

Ci sono molte altre cose da aggiungere, ma il quadro generale che immaginavo era questo.

A volte quando una donna od un uomo tradiscono si tende a vederli come persone interamente differenti.. ed invece sono sempre la stessa donna e lo stesso uomo, siamo noi che li conosciamo ora nella loro interezza mentre prima ne avevamo una visione parziale.


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1889564 ha detto:
			
		

> L'ho scritta senza per forza assegnare un significato ad ogni cosa di modo che l'interpretazione potesse essere libera.
> 
> Comunque liberamente ti scrivo un po' di significati che pensavo, mentre digitavo.
> 
> ...


Wow 

Io invece sostanzialmente ho pensato che l'omino potesse risolvere il problema di passare dall'altra parte semplicemente impegnandosi a costruire un ponte. E poi (visto che di giorno nulla faceva) avrebbe potuto impiegare la giornata passeggiando per tornare a casa. Aiuto.


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2018)

точтовыхотитеу;1889564 ha detto:
			
		

> L'ho scritta senza per forza assegnare un significato ad ogni cosa di modo che l'interpretazione potesse essere libera.
> 
> Comunque liberamente ti scrivo un po' di significati che pensavo, mentre digitavo.
> 
> ...


Perfetto, hai tralasciato l'aspetto del controllo; che si può avere solo sulla parte della città che si conosce .Come quando con l'automobile passiamo per una zona che frequentiamo poco; lì attiviamo l'attenzione perché non sappiamo prevedere semafori, precedenze ,rilevatori di velocità.... Come dire: passare e conoscere luoghi ed aspetti di itinerari  non familiari e conosciuti ci procura stress ed attiva un'attenzione più nervosa e profonda ,non più automatica , come quando si fa lo stesso tragitto per anni (capita anche che ,in una sorta di trance, non ci si accorga di aver passato paesi e luoghi ,quando si arriva a destinazione; una sorta di pilota automatico che tutto controlla).
Allo stesso modo, conoscere aspetti e luoghi sconosciuti dell'altro comporta maggior impegno ed attenzione che, quando sollecitati, estromettono quel pilota automatico dentro di noi che da tutto per scontato e ci tranquillizza in merito al conosciuto, alla quotidianità, e sui disegni che la mente descrive al fine di farci digerire o solo sopportare ciò che non  riesce a controllare.Perche è impossibile ,e sarebbe naturalmente ingiusto, avere il controllo di tutto. Così come l'omino ne perde una parte ,dovendo dedicarsi alla propria attività incrementata del doppio (ma poi gli pagavano gli straordinari?).


----------



## HP72 (1 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Perfetto, hai tralasciato l'aspetto del controllo; che si può avere solo sulla parte della città che si conosce .Come quando con l'automobile passiamo per una zona che frequentiamo poco; lì attiviamo l'attenzione perché non sappiamo prevedere semafori, precedenze ,rilevatori di velocità.... Come dire: passare e conoscere luoghi ed aspetti di itinerari  non familiari e conosciuti ci procura stress ed attiva un'attenzione più nervosa e profonda ,non più automatica , come quando si fa lo stesso tragitto per anni (capita anche che ,in una sorta di trance, non ci si accorga di aver passato paesi e luoghi ,quando si arriva a destinazione; una sorta di pilota automatico che tutto controlla).
> Allo stesso modo, conoscere aspetti e luoghi sconosciuti dell'altro comporta maggior impegno ed attenzione che, quando sollecitati, estromettono quel pilota automatico dentro di noi che da tutto per scontato e ci tranquillizza in merito al conosciuto, alla quotidianità, e sui disegni che la mente descrive al fine di farci digerire o solo sopportare ciò che non  riesce a controllare.Perche è impossibile ,e sarebbe naturalmente ingiusto, avere il controllo di tutto. Così come l'omino ne perde una parte ,dovendo dedicarsi alla propria attività incrementata del doppio (ma poi gli pagavano gli straordinari?).


Concordo


----------



## eagle (3 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


Mi sembra talmente facile da capire...


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe inteso, ma e' colpa mia..difficile da spiegare. Prima sentivi di avere qualcuno che ti proteggeva, amava, non ti avrebbe mai fatto del male, ingannato..e che con te e per te affrontava ogni avversità. Il tradimento è un voltare le spalle, dare dolore, ingannare, ...e se resti insieme hai una sensazione diversa...non due entità che fanno un unica entità ma due entità che fanno due entità...sono sensazioni che vivo e non so spiegare..aleggia poi sempre un terzo...una figura.. che prima non esisteva...


La cosa che ricordo meglio dei primi mesi dopo la scoperta, a parte la rabbia, è la sensazione di incolmabile solitudine: mi era successa una cosa terribile, avrei voluto il mio compagno, il mio amico, mio marito da abbracciare, da stringere per farmi forza, per avere il suo sostegno. E invece era proprio lui che mi aveva fatto tanto male.

Da chi vai, chi cerchi quando stai così?
Puoi contare improvvisamente solo su te stesso.

Per forza si diventa stronzi, a volte.


----------



## francoff (3 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> La cosa che ricordo meglio dei primi mesi dopo la scoperta, a parte la rabbia, è la sensazione di incolmabile solitudine: mi era successa una cosa terribile, avrei voluto il mio compagno, il mio amico, mio marito da abbracciare, da stringere per farmi forza, per avere il suo sostegno. *E invece era proprio lui che mi aveva fatto tanto male.*
> 
> Da chi vai, chi cerchi quando stai così?
> Puoi contare improvvisamente solo su te stesso.
> ...



infatti scrissi all' epoca che era come avere un tumore e che cercavi aiuto nel tumore stesso.


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti scrissi all' epoca che era come avere un tumore e che cercavi aiuto nel tumore stesso.


È un po' inquietante notare come persone diverse davanti a esperienze simili provino le stesse sensazioni. 

Questo però è anche confortante. Perché dalle persone che hanno attraversato la crisi e ne sono uscite, anche se con esiti diversi, si può trarre un po' di speranza è fiducia.

Quello che stai vivendo è solo un passaggio. Un momento. In un modo o nell'altro approderai anche tu a una nuova serenità. Con lei o senza.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> La cosa che ricordo meglio dei primi mesi dopo la scoperta, a parte la rabbia, è la sensazione di incolmabile solitudine: mi era successa una cosa terribile, avrei voluto il mio compagno, il mio amico, mio marito da abbracciare, da stringere per farmi forza, per avere il suo sostegno. E invece era proprio lui che mi aveva fatto tanto male.
> 
> Da chi vai, chi cerchi quando stai così?
> Puoi contare improvvisamente solo su te stesso.
> ...


Si, ricordo benissimo la solitudine che provai anche io all’epoca della scoperta... Terribile. Poi non è facile neanche parlare con qualcuno, pochissime persone sanno. Avrei voluto ricevere un abbraccio, essere consolata . Stranamente lo volevo proprio dalla persona che mi aveva fatto male. Ma lui non ne era capace; si è rinchiuso in un silenzio e spesso vedevo nei suoi occhi la rabbia perché secondo lui io avrei dovuto smettere di parlare di questa cosa già dopo 2 settimane. Mi lasciava piangere da sola... per mesi e non ho mai visto da parte sua un po’ di empatia. La solitudine era troppo pesante, lui mi ha lasciata sprofondare nella mia solitudine girandosi dall’altra parte mentre io vivevo il lutto del nostro matrimonio. Io avevo disperatamente bisogno di affetto....


----------



## francoff (4 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ricordo benissimo la solitudine che provai anche io all’epoca della scoperta... Terribile. Poi non è facile neanche parlare con qualcuno, pochissime persone sanno. Avrei voluto ricevere un abbraccio, essere consolata . Stranamente lo volevo proprio dalla persona che mi aveva fatto male. Ma lui non ne era capace; si è rinchiuso in un silenzio e spesso vedevo nei suoi occhi la rabbia perché secondo lui io avrei dovuto smettere di parlare di questa cosa già dopo 2 settimane. Mi lasciava piangere da sola... per mesi e non ho mai visto da parte sua un po’ di empatia. La solitudine era troppo pesante, lui mi ha lasciata sprofondare nella mia solitudine girandosi dall’altra parte mentre io vivevo il lutto del nostro matrimonio. Io avevo disperatamente bisogno di affetto....


Il comportamento di mia moglie fu L opposto : mi sentii veramente accolto e il dolore condiviso . All epoca fu sicuramente positivo , oggi invece non so ... se si fosse comportata come tuo marito probabilmente ci saremmo lasciati e liberi di iniziare una nuova vita


----------



## stany (4 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il comportamento di mia moglie fu L opposto : mi sentii veramente accolto e il dolore condiviso . All epoca fu sicuramente positivo , oggi invece non so ... se si fosse comportata come tuo marito probabilmente ci saremmo lasciati e liberi di iniziare una nuova vita


Minkia Franco.....a meno che non sia una paracula al cubo e riesca a dissimulare perfettamente ciò che prova,tua moglie ha avuto una grande empatia, ti ha dimostrato di voler ricostruire; tu devi capire se lo ha fatto per voi ,o solo per la famiglia. Detto questo , capisco il tuo stato d'animo. 
Forse , e mi ripeto, il tuo lavoro che ti porta lontano per molto tempo non ti aiuta; hai tempo per rimuginare e la lontananza ingigantisce i tuoi fantasmi.La domanda è: ti vedi accanto a lei tra vent'anni? Percepisci lei come un alleato ,oppure come una figura che bada  alla famiglia ma, dalla quale potresti prescindere tra dieci anni,quando i figli saranno più autonomi? L'ami ancora o pensi (o speri) che potrai incontrare un'altra persona che la potrà sostituire?


----------



## void (4 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il comportamento di mia moglie fu L opposto : mi sentii veramente accolto e il dolore condiviso . All epoca fu sicuramente positivo , oggi invece non so ... se si fosse comportata come tuo marito probabilmente ci saremmo lasciati e liberi di iniziare una nuova vita


Penso che tu sia ancora libero di iniziare una nuova vita….ma, e' quello che vuoi?
Quello che ti ha scritto точтовыхотитеу e' profondamento vero e dovresti rifletterci sopra (ma probabilmente lo hai gia' fatto). Non tentare di cancellare o dimenticare il passato, non e' umano, ma considerare di aver conosciuto una persona nuova, che non puoi confrontare con quella di prima.  Sta a te capire se quella persona ti piace e ti interessa ancora.

Ma non c'e' altra via.


----------



## alberto15 (4 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il comportamento di mia moglie fu L opposto : mi sentii veramente accolto e il dolore condiviso . All epoca fu sicuramente positivo , oggi invece non so ... se si fosse comportata come tuo marito probabilmente ci saremmo lasciati e liberi di iniziare una nuova vita


e adesso come stai? Meglio o peggio? Avresti preferito che vi lasciaste?


----------



## alberto15 (4 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Minkia Franco.....a meno che non sia una paracula al cubo e riesca a dissimulare perfettamente ciò che prova,tua moglie ha avuto una grande empatia, ti ha dimostrato di voler ricostruire; tu devi capire se lo ha fatto per voi ,o solo per la famiglia. Detto questo , capisco il tuo stato d'animo.
> Forse , e mi ripeto, il tuo lavoro che ti porta lontano per molto tempo non ti aiuta; hai tempo per rimuginare e la lontananza ingigantisce i tuoi fantasmi.La domanda è: ti vedi accanto a lei tra vent'anni? Percepisci lei come un alleato ,oppure come una figura che bada  alla famiglia ma, dalla quale potresti prescindere tra dieci anni,quando i figli saranno più autonomi? L'ami ancora o pensi (o speri) che potrai incontrare un'altra persona che la potrà sostituire?


Perche' a me hai risposto di merda e a lui, che ha chiesto la stessa cosa che ho chiesto io rispondi cosi' "delicatamente" ?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Il comportamento di mia moglie fu L opposto : mi sentii veramente accolto e il dolore condiviso . All epoca fu sicuramente positivo , oggi invece non so ... se si fosse comportata come tuo marito probabilmente ci saremmo lasciati e liberi di iniziare una nuova vita


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, anche se a me è mancata questa empatia. Nonostante questo ti ritrovi con una persona che prima pensavi diversa... e questo non si può dimenticare...così come il dolore di un tradimento non si può cancellare e non si può dimenticare; ci si può imparare a convivere. Iniziando la vita con un’altra persona forse il passato lo si può dimenticare più facilmente. 
Ti auguro tanta fortuna


----------



## stany (4 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perche' a me hai risposto di merda e a lui, che ha chiesto la stessa cosa che ho chiesto io rispondi cosi' "delicatamente" ?


Perché anche franco è ingegnere? Ed agli ingegneri va' risposto in modo omogeneo ?

Perché tu sei uno pieno di convinzioni,luoghi comuni , molto conformista ed hai la certezza di essere un gradino sopra agli altri,non a tutti , però ; ne fai una questione di censo ,per tutte le considerazioni che porti. Poi,forse per ciò che  ho detto lui non stimola il mio sarcasmo.....


----------



## stany (4 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perche' a me hai risposto di merda e a lui, che ha chiesto la stessa cosa che ho chiesto io rispondi cosi' "delicatamente" ?


Perché ti ho già risposto che se hai deciso di tenertela,avrai i tuoi buoni motivi ,come me, come tutti....
E sono stato anche molto più sarcastico in altre sezioni, con te, non rispondendoti direttamente,ma quotando altri. Non volermene....l'ironia quando sfocia nel sarcasmo serve per dire la verità,ed io dico sempre la verità; o almeno quello che penso: lo dico nella vita reale,figurati dentro un forum....


----------



## francoff (6 Agosto 2018)

ho letto una bella definizione di amante:

Amante è colui che,  nel segreto , è quello che ti ridà le ali per volare..ancora..


----------



## Lara3 (6 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ho letto una bella definizione di amante:
> 
> Amante è colui che,  nel segreto , è quello che ti ridà le ali per volare..ancora..


Proprio cosi. Vale per le storie in cui i sentimenti sono la base. E quando i sentimenti a casa non ci sono più.


----------



## francoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Proprio cosi. Vale per le storie in cui i sentimenti sono la base.* E quando i sentimenti a casa non ci sono più.*



 Non è detto, a volte non si vedono...per i più svariati motivi


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> Non è detto, a volte non si vedono...per i più svariati motivi


A volte fa comodo non vederli. Più facile giustificarsi .


----------



## francoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte fa comodo non vederli. Più facile giustificarsi .


diciamo che c' è dentro tutto....anche quello che  dici tu e per buona parte...


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Perché anche franco è ingegnere? Ed agli ingegneri va' risposto in modo omogeneo ?
> 
> Perché tu sei uno pieno di convinzioni,luoghi comuni , molto conformista ed hai la certezza di essere un gradino sopra agli altri,non a tutti , però ; ne fai una questione di censo ,per tutte le considerazioni che porti. Poi,forse per ciò che  ho detto lui non stimola il mio sarcasmo.....


secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".

Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???

Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.


----------



## francoff (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".
> 
> Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, *siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri*. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???
> 
> Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.


ma di che parli?


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ma di che parli?


di una risposta (off topic e me ne scuso) a Stany


----------



## Lara3 (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".
> 
> Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???
> 
> Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire: il tradimento prende una dimensione diversa in funzione da chi ci ha sostituto. Ho notato in questo forum un marito tradito con un “ dirigente brillante “ e tutt’ora ha una stima che io non capisco verso sua moglie fedifraga. Sarà più o meno quello che dici tu. Ci sta. Così come ci sta il fatto che io il tradimento l’ho vissuto molto male anche perché lei è una prostituta. Per questo capisco cosa vuoi dire. Mi sono sentita ancora più sminuita per questo fatto.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".
> 
> Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???
> 
> Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.


Non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
Io Mi sentirei comunque  sminuito  nei confronti dell'amante [emoji41] chiunque sia.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire: il tradimento prende una dimensione diversa in funzione da chi ci ha sostituto. Ho notato in questo forum un marito tradito con un “ dirigente brillante “ e tutt’ora ha una stima che io non capisco verso sua moglie fedifraga. Sarà più o meno quello che dici tu. Ci sta. Così come ci sta il fatto che io il tradimento l’ho vissuto molto male anche perché lei è una prostituta. Per questo capisco cosa vuoi dire. Mi sono sentita ancora più sminuita per questo fatto.


ero io quello del "dirigente brillante". Comunque un tradimento con una prostituta , per grave che sia non credo si tratti di amore o comunque non credo fossero amanti dai...! . E' grave ma non puoi sentirti sminuita cosi' tanto per il fatto che lui e' andato con una prostituta. A meno che non fossero proprio amanti (??)


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> Io Mi sentirei comunque  sminuito  nei confronti dell'amante [emoji41] chiunque sia.


Ma perche' fate cosi? Uffff . A sentire te se lei mi avesse tradito con il presidente di una multinazionale dovrei sentirmi 
soddisfatto, eccheccacchio!

Mi sento sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisce. Punto. Poi che sia con una merdaccia allora mi sento ancora piu' sminuito. Il grado di "sminuizione" va da -80% a -100% ok? Ti va bene il numero? Cosi' capisci.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ero io quello del "dirigente brillante". Comunque un tradimento con una prostituta , per grave che sia non credo si tratti di amore o comunque non credo fossero amanti dai...! . E' grave ma non puoi sentirti sminuita cosi' tanto per il fatto che lui e' andato con una prostituta. A meno che non fossero proprio amanti (??)


Non è il sentirsi sminuiti è il capire con chi sei stata sposata
Credo che sia in assoluto il tradimento peggiore
Hai sposato uno che pur di scopare è disposto a pagare. Lo schifo assoluto. Almeno per me

Mi scuso con [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION]


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire: il tradimento prende una dimensione diversa in funzione da chi ci ha sostituto. Ho notato in questo forum un marito tradito con un “ dirigente brillante “ e tutt’ora ha una stima che io non capisco verso sua moglie fedifraga. Sarà più o meno quello che dici tu. Ci sta. Così come ci sta il fatto che io il tradimento l’ho vissuto molto male anche perché lei è una prostituta. Per questo capisco cosa vuoi dire. Mi sono sentita ancora più sminuita per questo fatto.


nella prima parte della frase ti do ragione. Nella secondo "tuttora ha stima  che io non capisco". Si certo, se capisci che tua moglie ti ama e tu la ami nonostante tutto forse la stima si puo' ricostruire, non dimenticando , certo.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma perche' fate cosi? Uffff . A sentire te se lei mi avesse tradito con il presidente di una multinazionale dovrei sentirmi
> soddisfatto, eccheccacchio!
> 
> Mi sento sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisce. Punto. Poi che sia con una merdaccia allora mi sento ancora piu' sminuito. Il grado di "sminuizione" va da -80% a -100% ok? Ti va bene il numero? Cosi' capisci.


Ok


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è il sentirsi sminuiti è il capire con chi sei stata sposata
> Credo che sia in assoluto il tradimento peggiore
> Hai sposato uno che pur di scopare è disposto a pagare. Lo schifo assoluto. Almeno per me
> 
> Mi scuso con @_Lara3_


Sai quanti uomini vanno a prostitute? Milioni. Non li giustifico ma capisco perche' lo fanno. Per una donna per fare sesso basta schioccare le dita. Per un uomo puo' non bastare una vita di corteggiamenti. Ho degli amici "vergini" a 50 anni. E non sono particolarmente cessi solo che le circostanze della vita o l'incapacita' di sedurre una donna li hanno portati a questo. Vanno a prostitute? Non lo so ma non condannarli "perche' pagano". Lo "schifo assoluto". Altro discorso e' uno che va a prostitute pur essendo sposato. E' il rovescio della medaglia di quello che ha fatto mia moglie. Se fosse stata un uomo avrebbe potuto dover pagare per soddisfare i suoi istinti. Nel suo caso, essendo donna ha semplicemente schioccato le dita (leggasi avere accettato le avances si uno dei 1000 uomini penso avranno "attentato alla sua virtu')


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok


bravo


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".
> 
> Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???
> 
> Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.



Ma non è che confondi il peso dell'amante dato da te, con il peso che gli ha dato tua moglie? Perché io non mi metterei a pesare l'amante secondo i miei parametri. Cioè.... A meno di non volerci fare un giro pure io, non mi fregherebbe un cacchio. Secondo i miei parametri, peserei piuttosto la moglie mentre pesa l'amante, che è roba ben diversa.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è che confondi il peso dell'amante dato da te, con il peso che gli ha dato tua moglie? Perché io non mi metterei a pesare l'amante secondo i miei parametri. Cioè.... A meno di non volerci fare un giro pure io, non mi fregherebbe un cacchio. Secondo i miei parametri, peserei piuttosto la moglie mentre pesa l'amante, che è roba ben diversa.


si vero. Ma siccome la pensiamo allo stesso identico modo (a ben guardare lei e' "peggio" di me in quel senso) , il ragionamento fila. Non mi tradirebbe mai con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi o ha le unghie nere o il fiato puzzolente. Poi magari tu lo faresti perche' "ti fa sangue". A lei no


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si vero. Ma siccome la pensiamo allo stesso identico modo (a ben guardare lei e' "peggio" di me in quel senso) , il ragionamento fila. Non mi tradirebbe mai con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi o ha le unghie nere o il fiato puzzolente. Poi magari tu lo faresti perche' "ti fa sangue". A lei no


Boh.
Stai dicendo che paradossalmente tua moglie sarebbe un'ottima consigliera per aiutarti a scegliere una tua amante????


----------



## francoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.
> Stai dicendo che paradossalmente tua moglie sarebbe un'ottima consigliera per aiutarti a scegliere una tua amante????


ni, ti sta dicendo l' inverso


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ni, ti sta dicendo l' inverso


Eh, vabbè. I criteri sono quelli. Poi se ci sia reciprocità lo saprà lui...


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.
> Stai dicendo che paradossalmente tua moglie sarebbe un'ottima consigliera per aiutarti a scegliere una tua amante????


Mah prendendola alla lontana potrebbe anche essere. Poi non e' che l'amante la scegli su un catalogo. Non so gli altri uomini ma avere la possibilita' di scegliere una ragazza o una donna non e' cosi' facile come per una donna che ha il problema contrario. 

Anche mia moglie si sentirebbe sminuita se avessi un'amante che lei reputa peggio di lei stessa. Ma non solo come "ceto" o intelligenza ma anche come eta' o come dimensioni delle orecchie o come colore degli occhi. 


Dipende dal metro di giudizio. Non mi pare cosi' assurdo.

La compatibilita' sessuale, per finire,  la vedi solo dopo che hai fatto tutti i passi di corteggiamento. E rischi anche di prendere grosse cantonate.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mah prendendola alla lontana potrebbe anche essere. Poi non e' che l'amante la scegli su un catalogo. Non so gli altri uomini ma avere la possibilita' di scegliere una ragazza o una donna non e' cosi' facile come per una donna che ha il problema contrario.
> 
> Anche mia moglie si sentirebbe sminuita se avessi un'amante che lei reputa peggio di lei stessa. Ma non solo come "ceto" o intelligenza ma anche come eta' o come dimensioni delle orecchie o come colore degli occhi.
> 
> ...


Tu quindi ti senti sminuito per la forma delle orecchie, o per il colore degli occhi dell'amante??? Secondo te nel tradirti cerca la tua fotocopia, o comunque una tua versione  "omologata"?

Ragiona (e' un consiglio, non una offesa).


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu quindi ti senti sminuito per la forma delle orecchie, o per il colore degli occhi dell'amante??? Secondo te nel tradirti cerca la tua fotocopia, o comunque una tua versione  "omologata"?
> 
> Ragiona (e' un consiglio, non una offesa).


come al solito travisate e mi tocca dattilografare una risposta.

Il colore degli occhi o la forma delle orecchie e' un modo di dire che ad alcuni piacciono certe cose e ad altri, altre.  Nel caso specifico lei mi ha tradito con uno che e' piu' brutto di me, che sessualmente (a meno che non sia una pietosa bugia) mi e' inferiore. Ma che dal punto di vista intellettivo e dei canoni seduttivi soddisfaceva i  suoi bisogni.

Ragionare? Lo faccio anche troppo


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2018)

...faccio veramente fatica a capire tutti questi paramentri con cui si tenta di stabilire cos'è meno peggio, posso capire la necessità personale che spinge a confrontarsi con il proprio rivale, anche se alla fine la trovo deleteria sia nei confronti di se stessi ( se il confronto è a nostro discapito) o del proprio partner se in qualche modo possiamo ritenerci comunque "superiori" all' amante ( che non so esattamente in base a cosa visto che poi non è a noi che deve piacere)

Diciamo che potrei capirla in un ottica di miglioramento e recupero del rapporto ......naturalmente se esiste un rapporto da recuperare.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...faccio veramente fatica a capire tutti questi paramentri con cui si tenta di stabilire cos'è meno peggio, posso capire la necessità personale che spinge a confrontarsi con il proprio rivale, anche se alla fine la trovo deleteria sia nei confronti di se stessi ( se il confronto è a nostro discapito) o del proprio partner se in qualche modo possiamo ritenerci comunque "superiori" all' amante ( che non so esattamente in base a cosa visto che poi non è a noi che deve piacere)
> 
> Diciamo che potrei capirla in un ottica di miglioramento e recupero del rapporto ......naturalmente se esiste un rapporto da recuperare.


ecco, la seconda che hai detto. Ma scusa tu non ti faresti delle domande dai, sincero. Se tua moglie ti tradisse con un altro, la prima cosa da dire non sarebbe "chi e'?? Ma cosa ha piu' di me?? Non dire che non e' vero.


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ecco, la seconda che hai detto. Ma scusa tu non ti faresti delle domande dai, sincero. Se tua moglie ti tradisse con un altro, la prima cosa da dire non sarebbe "chi e'?? Ma cosa ha piu' di me?? Non dire che non e' vero.


......per anni ho sospettato di essere un tradito, non l'ho mai effettivamente scoperto e a questo punto saperlo sarebbe per pura accademia, per riuscire a spiegarmi l'atteggiamento di mia moglie nei miei confronti. In realtà non mi sono mai chiesto cosa questo ipotetico individuo potesse avere più di me ma mi chiedevo unicamente perchè lei mi stava facendo questo


----------



## francoff (6 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ......per anni ho sospettato di essere un tradito, non l'ho mai effettivamente scoperto e a questo punto saperlo sarebbe per pura accademia, per riuscire a spiegarmi l'atteggiamento di mia moglie nei miei confronti. In realtà non mi sono mai chiesto cosa questo ipotetico individuo potesse avere più di me ma mi chiedevo unicamente perchè lei mi stava facendo questo


a te , come a me, le nostre mogli non facevano nulla...io invece fui " positivamente" impressionato dal suo aspetto fine e distinto....aspetto che rispecchia i canoni estetici di mia moglie....a mente fredda invece lo trovai " meschino" quando cercò di forzare la mano facendo in modo che io scoprissi...


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ......per anni ho sospettato di essere un tradito, non l'ho mai effettivamente scoperto e a questo punto saperlo sarebbe per pura accademia, per riuscire a spiegarmi l'atteggiamento di mia moglie nei miei confronti. In realtà non mi sono mai chiesto cosa questo ipotetico individuo potesse avere più di me ma mi chiedevo unicamente perchè lei mi stava facendo questo


non sei stato abbastanza bravo da scoprirlo o lei troppo brava. Io dal momento in cui ho sospettato al momento in cui ho scoperto e' passata mezz'ora.Comunque si ovvio, la domanda me la sono posta anche io : Perche' lo ha fatto? Per puro sesso? Per desideri di evasione? Per sparare le ultime cartucce? Per noia? Per depressione? Per mancanza di stima percepita verso di lei da parte mia? Per soldi ? Per amore?O per una combinazione di alcune di queste?Nel tuo caso non essendo stato provato la domanda non ha una risposta.


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non sei stato abbastanza bravo da scoprirlo o lei troppo brava. Io dal momento in cui ho sospettato al momento in cui ho scoperto e' passata mezz'ora.Comunque si ovvio, la domanda me la sono posta anche io : Perche' lo ha fatto? Per puro sesso? Per desideri di evasione? Per sparare le ultime cartucce? Per noia? Per depressione? Per mancanza di stima percepita verso di lei da parte mia? Per soldi ? Per amore?O per una combinazione di alcune di queste?Nel tuo caso non essendo stato provato la domanda non ha una risposta.



sinceramente ho il dubbio che non ci fosse niente da scoprire, però era una delle ipotesi su cui mi sono arrovellato per anni per tentare di capire, ma come dicevo in un altro post l'incomunicabilità è un fattore pesante. Per me aveva semplicemente raggiunto il suo inconsapevole scopo ed io ero un utile collaboratore alla gestione della casa e dei figli....la verità è spesso banalmente noiosa....ma non che un'amante sia particolarmente originale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ecco, la seconda che hai detto. Ma scusa tu non ti faresti delle domande dai, sincero. Se tua moglie ti tradisse con un altro, la prima cosa da dire non sarebbe "chi e'?? Ma cosa ha piu' di me?? Non dire che non e' vero.


Io ho tradito e se venissi tradita non mi domanderei cosa ha più di me perché la risposta potrebbe essere serenamente nulla
È un aotra persona che ha toccato altre corde. Questo è accaduto a me. Mi verrebbe da ridire se mio marito si sentisse inferiore


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ho letto una bella definizione di amante:
> 
> Amante è colui che,  nel segreto , è quello che ti ridà le ali per volare..ancora..


Mah...io ne avrei altre ma mi trattengo


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ......per anni ho sospettato di essere un tradito, non l'ho mai effettivamente scoperto e a questo punto saperlo sarebbe per pura accademia, per riuscire a spiegarmi l'atteggiamento di mia moglie nei miei confronti. In realtà non mi sono mai chiesto cosa questo ipotetico individuo potesse avere più di me ma mi chiedevo unicamente perchè lei mi stava facendo questo


In realtà com’e L’amanre puo’ dirti molte cose del tuo partner che non avevi capito .
Mio marito mi ha dimostrato di tenere molto all’aspetto fisico . La donna in forma (con un bel fisico ) lo fa eccitare più di una intelligente e bella ma un po’ in carne ... e se si eccita si sente “uomo”...
Purtroppo io ho sempre dato più peso all’interiorità ...capendo solo ora  che per i più e’ una cazzata...anche per mio marito che credevo diverso...
Mio marito mi ha tradito con una che va a fare i viaggi in Africa facendo fare musically ai bambini africani ......... però c’ha un bel culo...
Che dire ???


----------



## Lara3 (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ero io quello del "dirigente brillante". Comunque un tradimento con una prostituta , per grave che sia non credo si tratti di amore o comunque non credo fossero amanti dai...! . E' grave ma non puoi sentirti sminuita cosi' tanto per il fatto che lui e' andato con una prostituta. A meno che non fossero proprio amanti (??)


Onestamente non mi riferivo a te. Non conosco la tua storia.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è il sentirsi sminuiti è il capire con chi sei stata sposata
> Credo che sia in assoluto il tradimento peggiore
> Hai sposato uno che pur di scopare è disposto a pagare. Lo schifo assoluto. Almeno per me
> 
> Mi scuso con @_Lara3_


Non ti preoccupare... l’avevo capito. 
E il colmo che ha fatto questo nelle condizioni in cui io non mi negavo mai.
Mi ha esposto ai rischi di una malattia, per i suoi capricci. 
Adesso lo respingo sempre e lui mi cerca. Ma ... anche prima mi cercava sempre.
Adesso conosco questo suo lato e ci tengo alla mia salute.
E che cavolo ! 
Il colmo che insiste a cercarmi , non capisce che non voglio più !


----------



## oriente70 (6 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mah...io ne avrei altre ma mi trattengo


Sfogati


----------



## stany (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".
> 
> Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???
> 
> Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.


Mai detto e mai letto che gli ingegneri siano "inferiori" agli operai....Anzi, io ho un'ammirazione  particolare per gli ingegneri; però per quelli che non vivano il fatto di esserlo come una costrizione. Ammiro la mente analitica che però tende anche a classificare . Guarda....se ritieni che delle semplici battute possano far male, allora forse non hai tutta sta elasticità mentale che millanti....


----------



## Lostris (6 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho tradito e se venissi tradita non mi domanderei cosa ha più di me perché la risposta potrebbe essere serenamente nulla
> È un aotra persona che ha toccato altre corde. Questo è accaduto a me. Mi verrebbe da ridire se mio marito si sentisse inferiore


Tutto molto razionale.

Ma le domande molte volte ce le si fa indipendentemente da quanto sia salutare/sensato/funzionale porsele. 

Secondo me non è nemmeno il sentirsi superiore o inferiore.. tanto stai male comunque. 

Cerchi di capire perché non sei stata abbastanza, che alla fine tutto si riduce lì. E allora che l’altra abbia toccato altre corde, o che fossero le stesse ma toccate in un altro modo, io lo vorrei sapere.

Poi in un tradimento immagino che anche la questione dell’inganno e delle menzogne non sia affatto secondaria.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto molto razionale.
> 
> Ma le domande molte volte ce le si fa indipendentemente da quanto sia salutare/sensato/funzionale porsele.
> 
> ...


Anche io vorrei sapere che corde ha toccato . Sarebbe capire il perché mi ha tradito, Ma non mi sentirei inferiore. Forse appunto perché ho tradito e non ho mai considerato mio marito inferiore all’altro e nemmeno superiore. 
Zucchine e mele, non può esserci superiore o inferiore in un rapporto che non può essere paragonato. Per farlo dovrei vivere prima le situazioni invertite. L’amante come marito e il marito come amante e lasciare che entrambi mi vivano come moglie e come amante.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mai detto e mai letto che gli ingegneri siano "inferiori" agli operai....Anzi, io ho un'ammirazione  particolare per gli ingegneri; però per quelli che non vivano il fatto di esserlo come una costrizione. Ammiro la mente analitica che però tende anche a classificare . Guarda....se ritieni che delle semplici battute possano far male, allora forse non hai tutta sta elasticità mentale che millanti....


Un conto e' essere elastici, un conto e' essere insultato. Io non millanto un bel niente. A te poi non devo dimostrare niente.


----------



## francoff (7 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mah...io ne avrei altre ma mi trattengo



non avere sempre gli occhitristi.....non è una critica ma solo un pensiero che mi è venuto spontaneo


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> non avere sempre gli occhitristi.....non è una critica ma solo un pensiero che mi è venuto spontaneo


Caro franco, Mi piacerebbe... 
non sto così male, sai? Ma gli occhi sono cambiati. Mi fa impressione vedermeli in foto.... anche col sorriso hanno una sorta di velatura che prima non c’era .....


----------



## francoff (7 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Caro franco, Mi piacerebbe...
> non sto così male, sai? Ma gli occhi sono cambiati. Mi fa impressione vedermeli in foto.... anche col sorriso hanno una sorta di velatura che prima non c’era .....


lo posso immaginare....ma devi pensare che il tuo stare bene passa solo da te. Non è facile e mi rendo conto che predico bene ma razzolo male, però è importante pensare a se stessi come singola identità.....poi ci sono i figli e questo è tutt' altro discorso.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Onestamente non mi riferivo a te. Non conosco la tua storia.


si ma parlavi di "dirigente brillante" che e' la stessa identica definizione che ho dato io dell'amante di mia moglie.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si ma parlavi di "dirigente brillante" che e' la stessa identica definizione che ho dato io dell'amante di mia moglie.


Ciao , davvero non conosco la tua storia, quindi non mi posso esprimere. 
Mi riferivo a Dany, che se ricordo bene sua moglie ha avuto come amante un dirigente e dalla descrizione anche se non sono sicura di aver usato il termine brillante si intuiva che fosse così. 
Andrò a leggere anche la tua storia...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao , davvero non conosco la tua storia, quindi non mi posso esprimere.
> Mi riferivo a Dany, che se ricordo bene sua moglie ha avuto come amante un dirigente e dalla descrizione anche se non sono sicura di aver usato il termine brillante si intuiva che fosse così.
> Andrò a leggere anche la tua storia...


No lo diceva Alberto. Danny aveva detto un rappresentante.


----------



## francoff (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No lo diceva Alberto. Danny aveva detto un rappresentante.


Sarebbe da fare un sondaggio ... con chi?


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No lo diceva Alberto. Danny aveva detto un rappresentante.


si esatto ma  nel discorso delle "classi sociali"...... ehm...


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao , davvero non conosco la tua storia, quindi non mi posso esprimere. Mi riferivo a Dany, che se ricordo bene sua moglie ha avuto come amante un dirigente e dalla descrizione anche se non sono sicura di aver usato il termine brillante si intuiva che fosse così. Andrò a leggere anche la tua storia...


si tranquilla, non c'e' molto da sapere , te la riassumo qua : mia moglie ha scopato un altro per 1 anno. Poi l'ho scoperta e l'ho lasciata libera di decidere se continuare a farlo o no. Lei ha detto di no. Corollario  : c'e' stata un po' una diatriba sul fatto che non mi sentissi sminuito per il fatto che il tizio era un importante dirigente d'azienda. O meglio che lo fossi solo leggermente meno che se mi avesse tradito con l'idraulico. Non e' che ne ero felice, ecco.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si tranquilla, non c'e' molto da sapere , te la riassumo qua : mia moglie ha scopato un altro per 1 anno. Poi l'ho scoperta e l'ho lasciata libera di decidere se continuare a farlo o no. Lei ha detto di no. Corollario  : c'e' stata un po' una diatriba sul fatto che non mi sentissi sminuito per il fatto che il tizio era un importante dirigente d'azienda. O meglio che lo fossi solo leggermente meno che se mi avesse tradito con l'idraulico. Non e' che ne ero felice, ecco.


Premesso che anch'io, come tanti qui, non riesco a capire come si possa fare del mestiere la misura del valore di una persona, soprattutto quando si tratta di un amante (per una coppia ufficiale già lo capirei di più). Capisco pero' il fatto che se ti tradisce con qualcuno che tu consideri inferiore - poco importa sotto quale aspetto - il dolore è più forte. Pero' è solo una questione di immagine di sé: cioè, il fatto che lui valga, poniamo, 3 su 10, e che lei abbia preferito lui a te, ti suggerisce che tu vali 2. L'amante ti restituisce insomma un'immagine di te, e se l'amante vale poco tu vali ancora meno. 
Il problema è che non è cosi' che funziona: tu puoi valere tantissimo, e tua moglie puo' ancora razionalmente vedere il tuo valore, ma entrano in gioco tanti altri fattori che nulla hanno a che vedere col valore.
La mia ex si trovo' come amante una specie di scimmione, perdippiù impotente. Mi fece malissimo, certo, e pensai anch'io "ma perché? forse io valgo ancora meno dello scimmione?". Pero' oggi sono consapevole che non è che lei l'abbia scelto a tavolino. Le è capitato. E in fondo forse aveva bisogno di uno più semplice, meno cervellotico, magari anche impotente, ma che la abbracciasse in modo diverso da come facevo io.
Altro che classi sociali, ci sono ben altri fattori in gioco nel tradimento....


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premesso che anch'io, come tanti qui, non riesco a capire come si possa fare del mestiere la misura del valore di una persona, soprattutto quando si tratta di un amante (per una coppia ufficiale già lo capirei di più). Capisco pero' il fatto che se ti tradisce con qualcuno che tu consideri inferiore - poco importa sotto quale aspetto - il dolore è più forte. Pero' è solo una questione di immagine di sé: cioè, il fatto che lui valga, poniamo, 3 su 10, e che lei abbia preferito lui a te, ti suggerisce che tu vali 2. L'amante ti restituisce insomma un'immagine di te, e se l'amante vale poco tu vali ancora meno.
> Il problema è che non è cosi' che funziona: tu puoi valere tantissimo, e tua moglie puo' ancora razionalmente vedere il tuo valore, ma entrano in gioco tanti altri fattori che nulla hanno a che vedere col valore.
> La mia ex si trovo' come amante una specie di scimmione, perdippiù impotente. Mi fece malissimo, certo, e pensai anch'io "ma perché? forse io valgo ancora meno dello scimmione?". Pero' oggi sono consapevole che non è che lei l'abbia scelto a tavolino. Le è capitato. E in fondo forse aveva bisogno di uno più semplice, meno cervellotico, magari anche impotente, ma che la abbracciasse in modo diverso da come facevo io.
> Altro che classi sociali, ci sono ben altri fattori in gioco nel tradimento....


Vero


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premesso che anch'io, come tanti qui, non riesco a capire come si possa fare del mestiere la misura del valore di una persona, soprattutto quando si tratta di un amante (per una coppia ufficiale già lo capirei di più). Capisco pero' il fatto che se ti tradisce con qualcuno che tu consideri inferiore - poco importa sotto quale aspetto - il dolore è più forte. Pero' è solo una questione di immagine di sé: cioè, il fatto che lui valga, poniamo, 3 su 10, e che lei abbia preferito lui a te, ti suggerisce che tu vali 2. L'amante ti restituisce insomma un'immagine di te, e se l'amante vale poco tu vali ancora meno. Il problema è che non è cosi' che funziona: tu puoi valere tantissimo, e tua moglie puo' ancora razionalmente vedere il tuo valore, ma entrano in gioco tanti altri fattori che nulla hanno a che vedere col valore.La mia ex si trovo' come amante una specie di scimmione, perdippiù impotente. Mi fece malissimo, certo, e pensai anch'io "ma perché? forse io valgo ancora meno dello scimmione?". Pero' oggi sono consapevole che non è che lei l'abbia scelto a tavolino. Le è capitato. E in fondo forse aveva bisogno di uno più semplice, meno cervellotico, magari anche impotente, ma che la abbracciasse in modo diverso da come facevo io.Altro che classi sociali, ci sono ben altri fattori in gioco nel tradimento....


Ok continuiamo a pensare che Samantha Cristoforetti sia inferiore a un bracciante agricolo perche' e' questo che stai dicendo. Il vostro pensiero sul "valore" di una persona misurato in base alla professione che svolge (non ho mai detto questo peraltro, siete voi che lo pensate) : Comunque per me funziona eccome. Non riuscirei mai a mettermi assieme ad una che fa la bracciante agricola ma non per classismo ma perche' non avremmo argomenti in comune oltre al sesso o a poche altre cose. Ti sembrera' assurdo ma con una mia ragazza dei tempi andati i massimi motivi di litigio erano dovuti a questioni politiche, tanto per dirne una. Come una persona plurilaureata con incarichi ai massimi livelli non credo ambisca a mettersi assieme a me dato che non potrei essere al suo livello. Io parto dal presupposto che se mi metto insieme ad una donna lei sia affine a me come pensiero e anche come capacita' intellettive . Infatti io e mia moglie la pensiamo allo stesso modo su come reagiremmo se l'altro ci tradisse con uno/a che riteniamo "scarso".  Quindi se tua moglie ti ha tradito con uno scimmione significa che non vi eravate chiariti a sufficienza su cosa piacesse a uno dell'altro o meglio eravate partiti su basi non omogenee. Dai...."le e' capitato".....non si puo' sentire.....


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero


vero. Per voi , e' vero.


Comunque non c'entrano una sega le classi sociali, ve lo devo scrivere in cinese per farvelo capire?

Classico caso in cui non andrei d'accordo con voi se foste donne , non capite un cacchio! ( o fate finta, che e' ancora peggio)


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ok continuiamo a pensare che Samantha Cristoforetti sia inferiore a un bracciante agricolo perche' e' questo che stai dicendo. Il vostro pensiero sul "valore" di una persona misurato in base alla professione che svolge (non ho mai detto questo peraltro, siete voi che lo pensate) : Comunque per me funziona eccome. Non riuscirei mai a mettermi assieme ad una che fa la bracciante agricola ma non per classismo ma perche' non avremmo argomenti in comune oltre al sesso o a poche altre cose. Ti sembrera' assurdo ma con una mia ragazza dei tempi andati i massimi motivi di litigio erano dovuti a questioni politiche, tanto per dirne una. Come una persona plurilaureata con incarichi ai massimi livelli non credo ambisca a mettersi assieme a me dato che non potrei essere al suo livello. Io parto dal presupposto che se mi metto insieme ad una donna lei sia affine a me come pensiero e anche come capacita' intellettive . Infatti io e mia moglie la pensiamo allo stesso modo su come reagiremmo se l'altro ci tradisse con uno/a che riteniamo "scarso".  *Quindi se tua moglie ti ha tradito con uno scimmione significa che non vi eravate chiariti a sufficienza su cosa piacesse a uno dell'altro o meglio eravate partiti su basi non omogenee*. Dai...."le e' capitato".....non si puo' sentire.....


No Alberto sei tu che non vuoi capire che chi tradisce non lo fa cercando di rispettare
 i canoni , estetici o non , dell'altro. Lo fa perchè gli va , gli fa sangue  ( vedi Lady Chatterly ) che con l'amante , in generale, mica deve farci una  famiglia o una società eh?
Io trovo quantomeno curioso che una coppia si metta a disquisire delle probabili reazioni nel caso che uno si scelga l'amante consono  ecc ecc.. ed essere affini non garantisce il successo, in termini di durata, di una coppia. forse è vero il contrario.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ok continuiamo a pensare che Samantha Cristoforetti sia inferiore a un bracciante agricolo perche' e' questo che stai dicendo. Il vostro pensiero sul "valore" di una persona misurato in base alla professione che svolge (non ho mai detto questo peraltro, siete voi che lo pensate) : Comunque per me funziona eccome. Non riuscirei mai a mettermi assieme ad una che fa la bracciante agricola ma non per classismo ma perche' non avremmo argomenti in comune oltre al sesso o a poche altre cose. Ti sembrera' assurdo ma con una mia ragazza dei tempi andati i massimi motivi di litigio erano dovuti a questioni politiche, tanto per dirne una. Come una persona plurilaureata con incarichi ai massimi livelli non credo ambisca a mettersi assieme a me dato che non potrei essere al suo livello. Io parto dal presupposto che se mi metto insieme ad una donna lei sia affine a me come pensiero e anche come capacita' intellettive . Infatti io e mia moglie la pensiamo allo stesso modo su come reagiremmo se l'altro ci tradisse con uno/a che riteniamo "scarso".  Quindi se tua moglie ti ha tradito con uno scimmione significa che non vi eravate chiariti a sufficienza su cosa piacesse a uno dell'altro o meglio eravate partiti su basi non omogenee. Dai...."le e' capitato".....non si puo' sentire.....


Le è capitato non nel senso che non voleva, ma nel senso che è quello che si è trovata. CErto non per puro caso, ma neanche a tavolino.E comunque, se leggi bene, ho specificato che mi riferivo non a una coppia stabile, ma all'amante.L'amante in genere soddisfa la parte irrazionale, fisica, magari anche al di là del sesso, ma pur sempre corporea e istintuale.Per la coppia c'è del vero in quello che dici, la maggior parte delle coppie sono omogenee socialmente.Cio' non toglie che non è frutto di un pensiero razionale, ma tutto avviene in modo inconscio.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> come al solito travisate e mi tocca dattilografare una risposta.
> 
> Il colore degli occhi o la forma delle orecchie e' un modo di dire che ad alcuni piacciono certe cose e ad altri, altre.  Nel caso specifico lei mi ha tradito con uno che e' piu' brutto di me, che sessualmente (a meno che non sia una pietosa bugia) mi e' inferiore. Ma che dal punto di vista intellettivo e dei canoni seduttivi soddisfaceva i  suoi bisogni.
> 
> Ragionare? Lo faccio anche troppo


Quindi insomma.... Tutto il resto è un particolare, basta solo che sessualmente ed esteticamente ti sia inferiore. Lo trovi così tranquillizzante?


----------



## Lara3 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si tranquilla, non c'e' molto da sapere , te la riassumo qua : mia moglie ha scopato un altro per 1 anno. Poi l'ho scoperta e l'ho lasciata libera di decidere se continuare a farlo o no. Lei ha detto di no. Corollario  : c'e' stata un po' una diatriba sul fatto che non mi sentissi sminuito per il fatto che il tizio era un importante dirigente d'azienda. O meglio che lo fossi solo leggermente meno che se mi avesse tradito con l'idraulico. Non e' che ne ero felice, ecco.


Grazie... mi dispiace. 
Adesso come va ?
L’hai perdonata ?
Lei è pentita ?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> vero. Per voi , e' vero.
> 
> 
> Comunque non c'entrano una sega le classi sociali, ve lo devo scrivere in cinese per farvelo capire?
> ...


Alberto sei un pochino suscettibile.
Non ha capito il mio Vero.
Potrei dire la stessa cosa di te che non capisci un cacchio [emoji4].
Non parliamo di classi sociali ma semplicemente di quello che una persona cerca in un determinato momento.
Poi per molti uomini la classe sociale non c'entra nulla [emoji16].
Basta che respiri [emoji23].
Poi per l'universo femminile devi chiedere a loro [emoji57].


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ok continuiamo a pensare che Samantha Cristoforetti sia inferiore a un bracciante agricolo perche' e' questo che stai dicendo. Il vostro pensiero sul "valore" di una persona misurato in base alla professione che svolge (non ho mai detto questo peraltro, siete voi che lo pensate) : Comunque per me funziona eccome. Non riuscirei mai a mettermi assieme ad una che fa la bracciante agricola ma non per classismo ma perche' non avremmo argomenti in comune oltre al sesso o a poche altre cose. Ti sembrera' assurdo ma con una mia ragazza dei tempi andati i massimi motivi di litigio erano dovuti a questioni politiche, tanto per dirne una. Come una persona plurilaureata con incarichi ai massimi livelli non credo ambisca a mettersi assieme a me dato che non potrei essere al suo livello. Io parto dal presupposto che se mi metto insieme ad una donna lei sia affine a me come pensiero e anche come capacita' intellettive . Infatti io e mia moglie la pensiamo allo stesso modo su come reagiremmo se l'altro ci tradisse con uno/a che riteniamo "scarso".  Quindi se tua moglie ti ha tradito con uno scimmione significa che non vi eravate chiariti a sufficienza su cosa piacesse a uno dell'altro o meglio eravate partiti su basi non omogenee. Dai...."le e' capitato".....non si puo' sentire.....


Magari piuttosto della gradevolissima Samanta Cristoforetti tu come amante preferiresti una aspirante Miss oca.
E questo non sminuisce la Cristoforetti di una virgola.

Il nodo in questa discussione è il valore abnorme che dai nella tua identità al tuo livello socio culturale.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari piuttosto della gradevolissima Samanta Cristoforetti tu come amante preferiresti una aspirante Miss oca.E questo non sminuisce la Cristoforetti di una virgola.Il nodo in questa discussione è il valore abnorme che dai nella tua identità al tuo livello socio culturale.


aridaje. Do importanza alla persona in se'. Lo capiamo o ti devo fare un disegnino?


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari piuttosto della gradevolissima Samanta Cristoforetti tu come amante preferiresti una aspirante Miss oca.
> E questo non sminuisce la Cristoforetti di una virgola.
> 
> Il nodo in questa discussione è il valore abnorme che dai nella tua identità al tuo livello socio culturale.


a parte che non sto parlando di amante ma di compagno di vita. Se devi scopare con una basta che sia bella. Non ci devi fare un trattato di ingegneria aerospaziale. Se come compagno di vita preferisci un imbecille che ha la terza elementare ma che "ti fa sangue" accomodati. Prego.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Alberto sei un pochino suscettibile.
> Non ha capito il mio Vero.
> Potrei dire la stessa cosa di te che non capisci un cacchio [emoji4].
> Non parliamo di classi sociali ma semplicemente di quello che una persona cerca in un determinato momento.
> ...


certo che l'ho capito. Sei tu che non hai capito. Tu e Brunetta continuate imperterriti a fare i conformisti attribuendomi cose che non ho minimamente detto. 

Basta che respiri per farci sesso ma mica come compagna di vita. O ti piace avere una moglie tettona e idiota? A me no


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie... mi dispiace.
> Adesso come va ?
> L’hai perdonata ?
> Lei è pentita ?


Grazie per la lettura e le domande.

Sinteticamente :

Adesso come va ?  Direi bene abbiamo ricominciato aprendoci di piu' rispetto al passato. (qui ti diranno alcuni che "e' solo uno sprazzo di sesso" "tanto poi tradira' ancora" "ormai e' un rapporto rovinato". A loro ( i disfattisti) piacerebbe da matti che andasse tutto a rotoli....perche' e' capitato anche a loro e non tollerano che qualcuno ricostruisca.

L’hai perdonata ? Si da subito. Certo e' difficile digerire certe cose e certe immagini mi ritornano alla mente e non e' facile conviverci. Non l'ho piu' controllata da subito, le ho dato la massima fiducia (forse sbagliando...)
Lei è pentita ? Direi di si anche se non ha rinnegato niente (e io non glielo ho chiesto) , e qui torneranno i ballo i gufi di cui sopra......


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindi insomma.... Tutto il resto è un particolare, basta solo che sessualmente ed esteticamente ti sia inferiore. Lo trovi così tranquillizzante?


oh ma anche a te devo fare un disegnino ? Riesci a connettere un pensiero o ti devo telefonare?


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Le è capitato non nel senso che non voleva, ma nel senso che è quello che si è trovata. CErto non per puro caso, ma neanche a tavolino.E comunque, se leggi bene, ho specificato che mi riferivo non a una coppia stabile, ma all'amante.L'amante in genere soddisfa la parte irrazionale, fisica, magari anche al di là del sesso, ma pur sempre corporea e istintuale.Per la coppia c'è del vero in quello che dici, la maggior parte delle coppie sono omogenee socialmente.Cio' non toglie che non è frutto di un pensiero razionale, ma tutto avviene in modo inconscio.


per l'amante va bene tutto , ad un uomo scopare basta che sia bella, per una donna e' diverso lei di solito cerca l'amore, la considerazione l'attrazione (sperando che si trasformi in un rapporto stabile , cosa che regolarmente , nel 99% dei casi non avviene).Si comunque c'e' del vero in quello che dici cosi' come accetti il fatto che la maggior parte delle coppie siano "omogenee" non tanto socialmente ma come affinita' intellettuali. Non c'entra troppo il livello sociale (anche se vorrei vedere le varie Brunetta , Cielo & Soci cosa ne pensano di una donna ricca di famiglia ma brutta che si mette assieme ad un belloccio senza un quattrino, sara' vero amore?)


----------



## Cuore2018 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ok continuiamo a pensare che Samantha Cristoforetti sia inferiore a un bracciante agricolo perche' e' questo che stai dicendo. Il vostro pensiero sul "valore" di una persona misurato in base alla professione che svolge (non ho mai detto questo peraltro, siete voi che lo pensate) : Comunque per me funziona eccome. Non riuscirei mai a mettermi assieme ad una che fa la bracciante agricola ma non per classismo ma perche' non avremmo argomenti in comune oltre al sesso o a poche altre cose. Ti sembrera' assurdo ma con una mia ragazza dei tempi andati i massimi motivi di litigio erano dovuti a questioni politiche, tanto per dirne una. Come una persona plurilaureata con incarichi ai massimi livelli non credo ambisca a mettersi assieme a me dato che non potrei essere al suo livello. Io parto dal presupposto che se mi metto insieme ad una donna lei sia affine a me come pensiero e anche come capacita' intellettive . Infatti io e mia moglie la pensiamo allo stesso modo su come reagiremmo se l'altro ci tradisse con uno/a che riteniamo "scarso".  Quindi se tua moglie ti ha tradito con uno scimmione significa che non vi eravate chiariti a sufficienza su cosa piacesse a uno dell'altro o meglio eravate partiti su basi non omogenee. Dai...."le e' capitato".....non si puo' sentire.....


Alberto, ma condividere idee e valori con una persona è fondamentale. Io ad esempio con un sessista, razzista o omofobo non solo non riuscirei ad avere un rapporto, ma neanche lo vorrei come amico.

Ma idee e valori non hanno nulla a che fare con il grado di istruzione di una persona o la sua professione.

Perché dai per scontato che tu non sapresti cosa dire a una bracciante agricola? Hai mai provato a stabilire un rapporto con una donna che fa un lavoro "umile"?  Non hai mai pensato che, se una persona è una bella persona, qualunque lavoro faccia possa arricchirti? Che le diversità a volte uniscono più delle cose in comune?

Essere affini intellettualmente non mette al riparo dai problemi di coppia, come vedi.

A maggior ragione, in un rapporto extraconiugale, dove la "scelta" del partner è più libera perché permette di non farsi condizionare dalle pressioni sociali, la diversità può essere affascinante.

Hai mai letto il libro "Non ti muovere" di Margaret Mazzantini?
O visto il film di Castellitto?


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No Alberto sei tu che non vuoi capire che chi tradisce non lo fa cercando di rispettare i canoni , estetici o non , dell'altro. Lo fa perchè gli va , gli fa sangue  ( vedi Lady Chatterly ) che con l'amante , in generale, mica deve farci una  famiglia o una società eh?Io trovo quantomeno curioso che una coppia si metta a disquisire delle probabili reazioni nel caso che uno si scelga l'amante consono  ecc ecc.. ed essere affini non garantisce il successo, in termini di durata, di una coppia. forse è vero il contrario.


Se parli di amante allora ti potrei anche dare ragione. Pensa te che l'amante di mia moglie non le faceva sangue (come dite voi)  ma era tutto il contrario . Era il resto della personalita' e la situazione in generale che l'attraeva, non lui in se esteticamente.Per un uomo basta che respiri, il 99% delle donne vanno bene per una scopata.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> oh ma anche a te devo fare un disegnino ? Riesci a connettere un pensiero o ti devo telefonare?


SEcondo me la confusione nostra deriva dalla tua confusione.
Metti sullo stesso piano il titolo di studi, la professione e intelligenza, e in qualche post precedente sembrava parlassi di amanti e non di compagni di vita.
In ogni caso, quello che secondo me dà fastidio nel tuo modo di porre le cose, è l'eccessiva semplificazione.
E' evidente che l'affiinità sociale e culturale conta tantissimo, nessuno lo nega. Ma questa affinità non ha per forza a che vedere con il livello professionale: un ingegnere metallaro si puo' innamorare più facilmente di un'operaia metallara che di un'avvocatessa con la passione per Mia MArtini.


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se parli di amante allora ti potrei anche dare ragione. Pensa te che l'amante di mia moglie non le faceva sangue (come dite voi)  ma era tutto il contrario . Era il resto della personalita' e la situazione in generale che l'attraeva, non lui in se esteticamente.Per un uomo basta che respiri, il 99% delle donne vanno bene per una scopata.


Non le faceva sangue  ma ne era attratta e ci faceva sesso.. 
Però [MENTION=4997]albert[/MENTION]o un consiglio 
Rileggiti
Perché quel che qui tanti ti attribuiscono lo hai detto ricetto scritto e riscritto.
Facendo slalom fra quel che ti risuonava o infastidiva e ritorno.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non le faceva sangue  ma ne era attratta e ci faceva sesso.. Però [MENTION=4997]albert[/MENTION]o un consiglio RileggitiPerché quel che qui tanti ti attribuiscono lo hai detto ricetto scritto e riscritto.Facendo slalom fra quel che ti risuonava o infastidiva e ritorno.


eh si vede che non mi spiego bene (ma anche voi continuate a non voler capire....)


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo che l'ho capito. Sei tu che non hai capito. Tu e Brunetta continuate imperterriti a fare i conformisti attribuendomi cose che non ho minimamente detto.
> 
> Basta che respiri per farci sesso ma mica come compagna di vita. O ti piace avere una moglie tettona e idiota? A me no





alberto15 ha detto:


> certo che l'ho capito. Sei tu che non hai capito. Tu e Brunetta continuate imperterriti a fare i conformisti attribuendomi cose che non ho minimamente detto.
> 
> Basta che respiri per farci sesso ma mica come compagna di vita. O ti piace avere una moglie tettona e idiota? A me no


Io conformista [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Figo [emoji4].
ho scritto per molti uomini [emoji58] basta  che respiri [emoji55].
Mischia bene le carte [emoji19].


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> eh si vede che non mi spiego bene (ma anche voi continuate a non voler capire....)


Sai come si dice " sono responsabilie di quel che dico non di quel che capisci"


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> SEcondo me la confusione nostra deriva dalla tua confusione.
> Metti sullo stesso piano il titolo di studi, la professione e intelligenza, e in qualche post precedente sembrava parlassi di amanti e non di compagni di vita.
> In ogni caso, quello che secondo me dà fastidio nel tuo modo di porre le cose, è l'eccessiva semplificazione.
> E' evidente che l'affiinità sociale e culturale conta tantissimo, nessuno lo nega. Ma questa affinità non ha per forza a che vedere con il livello professionale: un ingegnere metallaro si puo' innamorare più facilmente di un'operaia metallara che di un'avvocatessa con la passione per Mia MArtini.


siete voi che semplificate . Non ho mai detto che le affinita' "sono tutto". Sono il punto di partenza (o di arrivo).

Oltre al metal, di cosa parlerebbero un ing "metallaro" e un'operaia "metallara"? Si da il caso che a me piaccia il metal a mia moglie no. Tanto per dirne una , anche se non vado in giro con capelli lunghi e borchie.

Non posso scrivere un poema ogni volta , pero' dovete anche cercare di essere flessibili invece ragionate sempre per verita' assolute e immodificabili. Poi io non sono assolutamente confuso, se proprio devo dire....


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io conformista [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> Figo [emoji4].
> ho scritto per molti uomini [emoji58] basta  che respiri [emoji55].
> Mischia bene le carte [emoji19].


si tu sei conformista anche se ti vanti di non esserlo e lo attribuisci ad altri come fosse un marchio d'infamia. 

Tu pensi 

Conformista (gli altri)= coglioni 

Antinconformista (io) = Figo.

Peccato che tu sei piu' conformista di un conformista.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sai come si dice " sono responsabilie di quel che dico non di quel che capisci"


avete menti allo stesso semplici per cose difficili e contorte per cose semplici.


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premesso che anch'io, come tanti qui, non riesco a capire come si possa fare del mestiere la misura del valore di una persona, soprattutto quando si tratta di un amante (per una coppia ufficiale già lo capirei di più). Capisco pero' il fatto che se ti tradisce con qualcuno che tu consideri inferiore - poco importa sotto quale aspetto - il dolore è più forte. Pero' è solo una questione di immagine di sé: cioè, il fatto che lui valga, poniamo, 3 su 10, e che lei abbia preferito lui a te, ti suggerisce che tu vali 2. L'amante ti restituisce insomma un'immagine di te, e se l'amante vale poco tu vali ancora meno.
> Il problema è che non è cosi' che funziona: tu puoi valere tantissimo, e tua moglie puo' ancora razionalmente vedere il tuo valore, ma entrano in gioco tanti altri fattori che nulla hanno a che vedere col valore.
> La mia ex si trovo' come amante una specie di scimmione, perdippiù impotente. Mi fece malissimo, certo, e pensai anch'io "ma perché? forse io valgo ancora meno dello scimmione?". Pero' oggi sono consapevole che non è che lei l'abbia scelto a tavolino. Le è capitato. E in fondo forse aveva bisogno di uno più semplice, meno cervellotico, magari anche impotente, ma che la abbracciasse in modo diverso da come facevo io.
> Altro che classi sociali, ci sono ben altri fattori in gioco nel tradimento....


Ouh...sti amanti, tutti con l'uccello piccolo, impotenti...mah!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> *per l'amante va bene tutto , ad un uomo scopare basta che sia bella, per una donna e' diverso lei di solito cerca l'amore, la considerazione l'attrazione (sperando che si trasformi in un rapporto stabile , cosa che regolarmente , nel 99% dei casi non avviene).*Si comunque c'e' del vero in quello che dici cosi' come accetti il fatto che la maggior parte delle coppie siano "omogenee" non tanto socialmente ma come affinita' intellettuali. Non c'entra troppo il livello sociale (anche se vorrei vedere le varie Brunetta , Cielo & Soci cosa ne pensano di una donna ricca di famiglia ma brutta che si mette assieme ad un belloccio senza un quattrino, sara' vero amore?)


altro luogo comune


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se parli di amante allora ti potrei anche dare ragione. Pensa te che l'amante di mia moglie non le faceva sangue (come dite voi)  ma era tutto il contrario . Era il resto della personalita' e la situazione in generale che l'attraeva, non lui in se esteticamente.*Per un uomo basta che respiri*, il 99% delle donne vanno bene per una scopata.


nel post sopra hai scritto che deve essere bella


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si tu sei conformista anche se ti vanti di non esserlo e lo attribuisci ad altri come fosse un marchio d'infamia.
> 
> Tu pensi
> 
> ...


Non ho mai pensato e mai scritto conformista = coglione .
Alberto che fumi ? Deve essere roba buona [emoji377][emoji377][emoji377][emoji377]


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ouh...sti amanti, tutti con l'uccello piccolo, impotenti...mah!


Nel mio caso è vero, l'ho visto coi miei occhi :mexican:


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Alberto, ma condividere idee e valori con una persona è fondamentale. Io ad esempio con un sessista, razzista o omofobo non solo non riuscirei ad avere un rapporto, ma neanche lo vorrei come amico.


Idem, scommetto che per sillogismo hai/avete pensato che lo fossi....



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ma idee e valori non hanno nulla a che fare con il grado di istruzione di una persona o la sua professione.


Altre parole che mi "mettete in bocca" . Mai detto che una persona onesta deve essere per forza intelligente, ad esempio.




Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Perché dai per scontato che tu non sapresti cosa dire a una bracciante agricola? Hai mai provato a stabilire un rapporto con una donna che fa un lavoro "umile"?


Tutti i giorni e ti assicuro che mi cadono le braccia. Non parlo di bonta' onesta' ma di livello intellettuale. Mi devo spiegare 10 volte per far capire come premere un pulsante, faccio per dire



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non hai mai pensato che, se una persona è una bella persona, qualunque lavoro faccia possa arricchirti? Che le diversità a volte uniscono più delle cose in comune?


Mai pensato il contrario, e ti stupiro' ho un sacco di amici operai e operaie. Ma mica li/le sposo.



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Essere affini intellettualmente non mette al riparo dai problemi di coppia, come vedi.


Vero



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> A maggior ragione, in un rapporto extraconiugale, dove la "scelta" del partner è più libera perché permette di non farsi condizionare dalle pressioni sociali, la diversità può essere affascinante.


Mah su questo potremmo discutere anni. Si puo' darsi che tu abbia ragione in questo . Ma e' stata mia moglie in un certo senso , a dare ragione a me.....




Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Hai mai letto il libro "Non ti muovere" di Margaret Mazzantini?
> O visto il film di Castellitto?


No, andro' a leggermi la sinossi, se e' interessante lo leggero'


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato e mai scritto conformista = coglione .
> Alberto che fumi ? Deve essere roba buona [emoji377][emoji377][emoji377][emoji377]


mai fumato se per quello

ma lo si capisce da quello che scrivi.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> nel post sopra hai scritto che deve essere bella


sei spaccatrice di capelli eh?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è vero, l'ho visto coi miei occhi :mexican:


E allora hai fatto bene a mollarla [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> altro luogo comune


verificato nel 99% dai casi guarda te. Ingenua ha scritto centinaia di risposte su questo argomento. Su smentiscimi. Anche la Luna per te potrebbe essere quadrata.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sei spaccatrice di capelli eh?


No semplicemente in un post hai detto che per un uomo basta che sia bella e nell'altro basta che respiri


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ouh...sti amanti, tutti con l'uccello piccolo, impotenti...mah!


quindi suppongo che tu sia amante di qualcuna dato che lo contesti?


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Le è capitato non nel senso che non voleva, ma nel senso che è quello che si è trovata. CErto non per puro caso, ma neanche a tavolino.E comunque, se leggi bene, ho specificato che mi riferivo non a una coppia stabile, ma all'amante.L'amante in genere soddisfa la parte irrazionale, fisica, magari anche al di là del sesso, ma pur sempre corporea e istintuale.Per la coppia c'è del vero in quello che dici, la maggior parte delle coppie sono omogenee socialmente.Cio' non toglie che non è frutto di un pensiero razionale, ma tutto avviene in modo inconscio.


Confessa, che sei uno scimmione! E lei ha trovato uno più scimmione di te.. 
https://youtu.be/Zpv15ZuoIGQ


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> verificato nel 99% dai casi guarda te. Ingenua ha scritto centinaia di risposte su questo argomento. Su smentiscimi. Anche la Luna per te potrebbe essere quadrata.


Posso smentirti per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza
Poi sicuramente ci sono casi come quelli che hai elencato tu
intendevo dire che non è la regola


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No semplicemente in un post hai detto che per un uomo basta che sia bella e nell'altro basta che respiri


esatto e la cosa e' valida in entrambi i casi ma tu non ci arrivi proprio vero?? Non ho voglia di dattilografare, arrivaci da sola.


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quindi suppongo che tu sia amante di qualcuna dato che lo contesti?


No....potrei rientrare nelle caratteristiche.....o potrei esser l'eccezione che conferma...


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso smentirti per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza
> Poi sicuramente ci sono casi come quelli che hai elencato tu
> intendevo dire che non è la regola


mai pensato che lo fosse. Cambiamo le percentuali , da 99, facciamo 95 dai...


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No....potrei rientrare nelle caratteristiche.....


insomma hai il pisellino e pure impotente, ammettilo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mai pensato che lo fosse. Cambiamo le percentuali , da 99, facciamo 95 dai...


Per la mia esperienza (mia e di casi che conosco) direi anche molto meno


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> insomma hai il pisellino e pure impotente, ammettilo.


Potrei essere l'eccezione.....Ma non credo che le mogli lo direbbero.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora hai fatto bene a mollarla [emoji23][emoji23]


Il problema era che lei non mollava lo scimmione!



stany ha detto:


> Confessa, che sei uno scimmione! E lei ha trovato uno più scimmione di te..
> https://youtu.be/Zpv15ZuoIGQ


:singleeye: al limite potrei essere una scimmietta


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> avete menti allo stesso semplici per cose difficili e contorte per cose semplici.


Può essere ... Solo che sei tu che ti senti attaccato su tutti i fronti sempre e da tutti.
Può essere che siamo tutti degli idioti ma prendi anche in considerazione che sia tu quello che non si sa spiegare
Per una mera questione matematica eh?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mai fumato se per quello
> 
> ma lo si capisce da quello che scrivi.


E allora ti stai sbagliando.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il problema era che lei non mollava lo scimmione!
> 
> 
> :singleeye: al limite potrei essere una scimmietta


Una curiosità ma la tua ex sta ancora con lo [emoji205][emoji16].


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> oh ma anche a te devo fare un disegnino ? Riesci a connettere un pensiero o ti devo telefonare?


Eh? Nono, per carità, che a telefonarmi mi urleresti nell'orecchio, e io sono sensibile  

Ascolta: tu hai detto che ognuno ha i propri gusti personali. A tua moglie  (che fino a prova contraria e' diversa da te) attribuisci quello di guardare al grado di istruzione e in generale allo status. Una sorta di  "chi si somiglia si piglia". E però trovi "consolatorio" il dislivello estetico e sessuale.

Come la mettiamo?


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una curiosità ma la tua ex sta ancora con lo [emoji205][emoji16].


No no, duro' qualche mese, poi tornammo insieme per un paio di anni, ma come coppia libera. 
Ci siamo lasciati dopo che lei ha trovato un tizio molto carino, di 15 anni più giovane di lei, e con un ottimo lavoro :unhappy:


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No no, duro' qualche mese, poi tornammo insieme per un paio di anni, ma come coppia libera.
> Ci siamo lasciati dopo che lei ha trovato un tizio molto carino, di 15 anni più giovane di lei, e con un ottimo lavoro :unhappy:


Meglio per te [emoji485][emoji485].
Mi dispiace per il ragazzino [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Alberto, ma condividere idee e valori con una persona è fondamentale. Io ad esempio con un sessista, razzista o omofobo non solo non riuscirei ad avere un rapporto, ma neanche lo vorrei come amico.
> 
> Ma idee e valori non hanno nulla a che fare con il grado di istruzione di una persona o la sua professione.
> 
> ...


Straquoto , però, anche tu ometti, ciò che alla fine determina la scelta del partner da sposare o con cui conviverci. È il conformismo sociale; quanti , nella situazio ne di Castellitto , manderebbero alle ortiche un matrimonio fallito per mettersi con una come quella del film? È l'ambiente , il censo, le frequentazioni che condizionano ed impongono le scelte ,per le amicizie, le conoscenze, "gli amori". Sotto questo aspetto, Alberto ha ragione; ma non perché una raccoglitrice di olive con un quoziente intellettivo molto alto, non potrebbe essergli adatta, ma perché la sola intelligenza ,senza le infrastrutture con cui si esplica ,quando venga messa a frutto, come la cultura, la conoscenza,un ambiente accademico , professionale,lavorativo in cui essere riconosciuto e riconoscersi, non si conformerebbe appunto all'ambiente sociale di riferimento. E la prova è che la medesima raccoglitrice di olive ,accettata e riconosciuta dal  Mensa, nella società in cui senza le adeguate conoscenze difficilmente l'ascensore sociale è imparziale, continuerebbe a fare lo stesso umile lavoro,magari anche con una laurea (non troppo spendibile) in archeologia che, comunque le avrebbe conferito quella cultura che , si sostiene la metterebbe sullo stesso piano di una analoga figura ,introdotta socialmente , che avrebbe più opportunità,per questo. Le classi sociali tutt'ora esistono, anche se il sessantotto , la crisi più lunga degli ultimi settant'anni, han contribuito a renderle apparentemente meno distinguibili. Ma , ancorché sia legittimo aspirare a creare un rapporto omogeneo , per istruzione, ceto, intelligenza (ma questo è l'indicatore meno riconoscibile in superficie),i conti si fanno con l'attrazione,la chimica, l'empatia con l'altra persona; e se questa disattende alcuni dei parametri imprescindibili , che facciamo, ci affidiamo alla ricerca di un elaboratore?


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Meglio per te [emoji485][emoji485].
> Mi dispiace per il ragazzino [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


Ben io sono passato dalla padella alla brace, loro invece a quanto pare se la passano benone


----------



## oriente70 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ben io sono passato dalla padella alla brace, loro invece a quanto pare se la passano benone


Cacchio ma te le cerchi bene vedo [emoji16]


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> nel post sopra hai scritto che deve essere bella


Si....dovrebbe fare un diagramma ,un paradigma...l'ing.


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è vero, l'ho visto coi miei occhi :mexican:


Eccerto.....con te nei piedi,a quello non gli veniva duro!!


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cacchio ma te le cerchi bene vedo [emoji16]


ho una certa esperienza, le riconosco al volo :sonar:



stany ha detto:


> Eccerto.....con te nei piedi,a quello non gli veniva duro!!


 minchia non ci avevo mai pensato


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh? Nono, per carità, che a telefonarmi mi urleresti nell'orecchio, e io sono sensibile
> 
> Ascolta: tu hai detto che ognuno ha i propri gusti personali. A tua moglie  (che fino a prova contraria e' diversa da te) attribuisci quello di guardare al grado di istruzione e in generale allo status. Una sorta di  "chi si somiglia si piglia". E però trovi "consolatorio" il dislivello estetico e sessuale.
> 
> Come la mettiamo?


Chi si accontenta gode! Mica si può avere tutto.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh? Nono, per carità, che a telefonarmi mi urleresti nell'orecchio, e io sono sensibile  Ascolta: tu hai detto che ognuno ha i propri gusti personali. A tua moglie  (che fino a prova contraria e' diversa da te) attribuisci quello di guardare al grado di istruzione e in generale allo status. Una sorta di  "chi si somiglia si piglia". E però trovi "consolatorio" il dislivello estetico e sessuale.Come la mettiamo?


quando uno la prende sul ridere mi tranquillizzo.... (mi riferisco al tuo atteggiamento) Beh non e' che lo trovo "consolatorio", trovo che e' "leggerissimamente" consolatorio. Cioe' mi toglie l'1% dello strazio del tradimento. Rimane il 99% restante


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Può essere ... Solo che sei tu che ti senti attaccato su tutti i fronti sempre e da tutti.Può essere che siamo tutti degli idioti ma prendi anche in considerazione che sia tu quello che non si sa spiegarePer una mera questione matematica eh?


non ho detto che siete "TUTTI" idioti, diciamo che tendete a "travisare", ecco.Non mi so spiegare? Se io ti dico "mi piace il gelato alla fragola" tu (e gli altri) intendete come se avessi scritto:Io mangio solo ed esclusivamente gelato alla fragola, da quando sono nato fino ad adesso , non ho mai mangiato altro all'infuori del gelato alla fragola , mi piace solo quello , non solo a livello di gelato ma tutto, non mangio pane, verdure, non bevo, mangio solo ed esclusivamente gelato alla fragola , dalla mattina alla sera, anche di notte mentre sto dormendo. Capisci adesso? Secondo te faccio cosi' con il gelato alla fragola? voi prendete per dogmi qualsiasi cosa un dica, fissi ed inamovibili, per sempre. Poi glieli rinfacciate di continuo.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Straquoto , però, anche tu ometti, ciò che alla fine determina la scelta del partner da sposare o con cui conviverci. È il conformismo sociale; quanti , nella situazio ne di Castellitto , manderebbero alle ortiche un matrimonio fallito per mettersi con una come quella del film? È l'ambiente , il censo, le frequentazioni che condizionano ed impongono le scelte ,per le amicizie, le conoscenze, "gli amori". Sotto questo aspetto, Alberto ha ragione; ma non perché una raccoglitrice di olive con un quoziente intellettivo molto alto, non potrebbe essergli adatta, ma perché la sola intelligenza ,senza le infrastrutture con cui si esplica ,quando venga messa a frutto, come la cultura, la conoscenza,un ambiente accademico , professionale,lavorativo in cui essere riconosciuto e riconoscersi, non si conformerebbe appunto all'ambiente sociale di riferimento. E la prova è che la medesima raccoglitrice di olive ,accettata e riconosciuta dal  Mensa, nella società in cui senza le adeguate conoscenze difficilmente l'ascensore sociale è imparziale, continuerebbe a fare lo stesso umile lavoro,magari anche con una laurea (non troppo spendibile) in archeologia che, comunque le avrebbe conferito quella cultura che , si sostiene la metterebbe sullo stesso piano di una analoga figura ,introdotta socialmente , che avrebbe più opportunità,per questo. Le classi sociali tutt'ora esistono, anche se il sessantotto , la crisi più lunga degli ultimi settant'anni, han contribuito a renderle apparentemente meno distinguibili. Ma , ancorché sia legittimo aspirare a creare un rapporto omogeneo , per istruzione, ceto, intelligenza (ma questo è l'indicatore meno riconoscibile in superficie),i conti si fanno con l'attrazione,la chimica, l'empatia con l'altra persona; e se questa disattende alcuni dei parametri imprescindibili , che facciamo, ci affidiamo alla ricerca di un elaboratore?


una dotta dissertazione ma parti da un presupposto sbagliato. Non credo che una raccoglitrice di olive sia in grado (MEDIAMENTE PORCOZZIO ALTRIMENTI MI ATTACCATE DI NUOVO HO DETTO MEDIAMENTE, NON "TUTTE") di punto in bianco di ottenere una laurea in archeologia , altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto prima (a parte chi ha problemi di salute, economici e compagnia cantante)


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora ti stai sbagliando.


si di sicuro


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quando uno la prende sul ridere mi tranquillizzo.... (mi riferisco al tuo atteggiamento) Beh non e' che lo trovo "consolatorio", trovo che e' "leggerissimamente" consolatorio. Cioe' mi toglie l'1% dello strazio del tradimento. Rimane il 99% restante


E vabbè insomma  

Quando uno leggermente incazzato D), che non ha manco il mio numero di telefono, mi dice che mi chiama per spiegarmi il suo punto di vista (da incazzato), io non posso fare a meno di pensare "meno male", e di ridere  

E' poca la percentuale dell'1% di sollievo  

Vale forse la pena di ipotizzare che l'amante non lo avesse ne' piccolo ne' molle.


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> una dotta dissertazione ma parti da un presupposto sbagliato. Non credo che una raccoglitrice di olive sia in grado (MEDIAMENTE PORCOZZIO ALTRIMENTI MI ATTACCATE DI NUOVO HO DETTO MEDIAMENTE, NON "TUTTE") di punto in bianco di ottenere una laurea in archeologia , altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto prima (a parte chi ha problemi di salute, economici e compagnia cantante)


Guarda che forse raccoglie le olive perché non trova lavoro ,pur avendola, la laurea in archeologia....E sono casi molto frequenti.... Mi ricordi quel sottosegretario del governo monti (minuscolo), che diceva che chi non si laurea entro i 28(?!) è uno sfigato; almeno tu hai concesso le attenuanti : salute, economici....


----------



## Cuore2018 (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Straquoto , però, anche tu ometti, ciò che alla fine determina la scelta del partner da sposare o con cui conviverci. È il conformismo sociale; quanti , nella situazio ne di Castellitto , manderebbero alle ortiche un matrimonio fallito per mettersi con una come quella del film? È l'ambiente , il censo, le frequentazioni che condizionano ed impongono le scelte ,per le amicizie, le conoscenze, "gli amori". Sotto questo aspetto, Alberto ha ragione


Certo, il condizionamento sociale esiste, chi lo nega?

Ma un conto è dire che nella scelta del coniuge possono entrare in gioco fattori come questi, un altro è affermare che sia giusto così perché due persone di "livello" sociale diverso non hanno niente da dirsi e non possono piacersi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che forse raccoglie le olive perché non trova lavoro ,pur avendola, la laurea in archeologia....E sono casi molto frequenti.... Mi ricordi quel sottosegretario del governo monti (minuscolo), che diceva che chi non si laurea entro i 28(?!) è uno sfigato; almeno tu hai concesso le attenuanti : salute, economici....


Si. Direi che poi c'è pure la voglia, la volontà e l'interesse.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E vabbè insomma  Quando uno leggermente incazzato D), che non ha manco il mio numero di telefono, mi dice che mi chiama per spiegarmi il suo punto di vista (da incazzato), io non posso fare a meno di pensare "meno male", e di ridere  E' poca la percentuale dell'1% di sollievo  Vale forse la pena di ipotizzare che l'amante non lo avesse ne' piccolo ne' molle.


stasera glielo chiedo di nuovo.... dici che si arrabbia?No dai non sono cosi' incazzato, forse il tono e' vivace ma non sono violento (altrimenti l'amante e/o la moglie avrebbero avuto la loro parte .......)


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che forse raccoglie le olive perché non trova lavoro ,pur avendola, la laurea in archeologia....E sono casi molto frequenti.... Mi ricordi quel sottosegretario del governo monti (minuscolo), che diceva che chi non si laurea entro i 28(?!) è uno sfigato; almeno tu hai concesso le attenuanti : salute, economici....


infatti chi non puo' ma vuole va apprezzato ed in tal senso non lo categorizzo come "scarso" ma come , appunto, persona a cui e' negato l'accesso per motivi non dipendenti dalla sua volonta'.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Certo, il condizionamento sociale esiste, chi lo nega?
> 
> Ma un conto è dire che nella scelta del coniuge possono entrare in gioco fattori come questi, un altro è affermare che sia giusto così perché due persone di "livello" sociale diverso non hanno niente da dirsi e non possono piacersi.


e chi lo ha detto? non io.


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Direi che poi c'è pure la voglia, la volontà e l'interesse.


Purtroppo in questa società conta di più l'apparire che l'essere. Un laureato che faccia il netturbino o l'operaio in linea (e c'è ne sono), e che frequenti un ambiente sociale economicamente  potabile, che speranze ha di conoscere ed instaurare una relazione con la figlia dell'artigiano arricchito o dell'avvocato di grido ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo che l'ho capito. Sei tu che non hai capito. Tu e Brunetta continuate imperterriti a fare i conformisti attribuendomi cose che non ho minimamente detto.
> 
> Basta che respiri per farci sesso ma mica come compagna di vita. O ti piace avere una moglie tettona e idiota? A me no


Parlavi di amanti.


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> infatti chi non puo' ma vuole va apprezzato ed in tal senso non lo categorizzo come "scarso" ma come , appunto, persona a cui e' negato l'accesso per motivi non dipendenti dalla sua volonta'.


A parte che in una società " servono" anche gli operai , i bidelli e i postini, { ben venga dunque che alcuni non abbiano " voglia " di laurearsi ) ma tu esattamente perché senti il bisogno di  catalogare le persone ?
Te lo chiedo perché , davvero , non mi è mai passato in mente. Ho una sorta di intolleranza per gli arroganti, supponenti e gli analfabeti emotivi, lo ammetto ma quel tipo è trasversale a ceti sociali/ culture / etnie  e religioni, quindi non catalogabili


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Alberto, ma condividere idee e valori con una persona è fondamentale. Io ad esempio con un sessista, razzista o omofobo non solo non riuscirei ad avere un rapporto, ma neanche lo vorrei come amico.
> 
> Ma idee e valori non hanno nulla a che fare con il grado di istruzione di una persona o la sua professione.
> 
> ...


Però hai scelto un esempio sbagliato, non solo perché è fiction, ma soprattutto perché quello era un rapporto non sano in cui lei si era legata perché aveva rivissuto una atroce violenza e lui poteva esprimere la sua crudele dominazione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A parte che in una società " servono" anche gli operai , i bidelli e i postini, { ben venga dunque che alcuni non abbiano " voglia " di laurearsi ) ma tu esattamente perché senti il bisogno di  catalogare le persone ?
> Te lo chiedo perché , davvero , non mi è mai passato in mente. Ho una sorta di intolleranza per gli arroganti, supponenti e gli analfabeti emotivi, lo ammetto ma quel tipo è trasversale a ceti sociali/ culture / etnie  e religioni, quindi non catalogabili


Poi Alberto fa un po’ ridere in un momento storico in cui si vedono ignoranti in parlamento laureati e no.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però hai scelto un esempio sbagliato, non solo perché è fiction, ma soprattutto perché quello era un rapporto non sano in cui lei si era legata perché aveva rivissuto una atroce violenza e lui poteva esprimere la sua crudele dominazione.


Un giorno capirò perché io e te guardando lo stesso film vediamo film diversi


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A parte che in una società " servono" anche gli operai , i bidelli e i postini, { ben venga dunque che alcuni non abbiano " voglia " di laurearsi ) ma tu esattamente perché senti il bisogno di  catalogare le persone ?
> Te lo chiedo perché , davvero , non mi è mai passato in mente. Ho una sorta di intolleranza per gli arroganti, supponenti e gli analfabeti emotivi, lo ammetto ma quel tipo è trasversale a ceti sociali/ culture / etnie  e religioni, quindi non catalogabili


non ne sento affatto il bisogno sei tu che lo pensi.

Se io ho a che fare con una persona, la mia soddisfazione nel relazionarmi con lei e' proporzionale al livello intellettivo/empatia/ simpatia. Non e' che se voglio parlare con uno/a faccio : "sei laureato?" "no?" "allora vaffanculo!!". Semplicemente nel 80/90 % dei casi una persona di un certo livello intellettuale/empatico/simpatico mi da piu' soddisfazione che una di livello inferiore. Poi vai a guardare quasi tutti sono di un certo livello.  Non c'e bisogno di averlo scritto in fronte se uno fa il mungitore di vacche o l'asfaltatore di strade (INTENDIAMOCI PORCA VACCA, PERSONE E PROFESSIONI RISPETTABILISSIME) , lo capisci parlandoci. A me non piace (E' UN MIO GUSTO PERSONALE NON E' UN'ASSIOMA SCRITTO DA DIO) avere a che fare con persone che non hanno le caratteristiche che prediligo. Poi non e' che le mando affanculo.  E' chiaro o devo andare avanti ? (mi sa che non lo e' , mi state stramazzando i marroni da una settimana)

Se preferisci avere a che fare con degli imbecilli accomodati. Non so piu' in che lingua spiegarlo.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi Alberto fa un po’ ridere in un momento storico in cui si vedono ignoranti in parlamento laureati e no.


su quello potrei aprire un dibattito.... ma meglio evitare la politica. Comunque non e' tutto come credi, non fare del facile qualunquismo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un giorno capirò perché io e te guardando lo stesso film vediamo film diversi


Lei rivive la violenza. Lo dice già il titolo.


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei rivive la violenza. Lo dice già il titolo.


Vero è la storia di una relazione malata 
Ma il titolo si riferisce alla figlia che è in coma " non ti muovere=non te ne andare "
Alla quale lui racconta la storia


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Vero è la storia di una relazione malata
> Ma il titolo si riferisce alla figlia che è in coma " non ti muovere=non te ne andare "
> Alla quale lui racconta la storia


Malata forse per come incomincia. Poi una bella storia d’amore che lui non ha il coraggio di vivere fino in fondo.


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non ne sento affatto il bisogno sei tu che lo pensi.
> 
> Se io ho a che fare con una persona, la mia soddisfazione nel relazionarmi con lei e' proporzionale al livello intellettivo/empatia/ simpatia. Non e' che se voglio parlare con uno/a faccio : "sei laureato?" "no?" "allora vaffanculo!!". Semplicemente nel 80/90 % dei casi una persona di un certo livello intellettuale/empatico/simpatico mi da piu' soddisfazione che una di livello inferiore. Poi vai a guardare quasi tutti sono di un certo livello.  Non c'e bisogno di averlo scritto in fronte se uno fa il mungitore di vacche o l'asfaltatore di strade (INTENDIAMOCI PORCA VACCA, PERSONE E PROFESSIONI RISPETTABILISSIME) , lo capisci parlandoci. A me non piace (E' UN MIO GUSTO PERSONALE NON E' UN'ASSIOMA SCRITTO DA DIO) avere a che fare con persone che non hanno le caratteristiche che prediligo. Poi non e' che le mando affanculo.  E' chiaro o devo andare avanti ? (mi sa che non lo e' , mi state stramazzando i marroni da una settimana)
> 
> Se preferisci avere a che fare con degli imbecilli accomodati. Non so piu' in che lingua spiegarlo.


No no nemmeno a me gli imbecilli piacciono solo che , per mia esperienza, ne trovo ovunque come dicevo... Trasversalmente
Però li riconosco al volo e non perché puzzano di latte appena munto / sterco e di asfalto..


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Il punto comunque è che sia cambiato poco anche negli ultimi sessant'anni; non per pregiudizio ma proprio perché gli ambienti di lavoro di studio , di ricreazione condizionano le conoscenze e le frequentazioni,come già detto.Io , nei vent'anni, frequentavo due compagnie nettamente contrapposte: quella dei "cremini",costituita prevalentemente da figli di una borghesia commerciale,ma anche  che vedeva la presenza  di figli di operai che spendevano una fortuna in abbigliamento , ma frequentavo anche un'altra compagnia in cui vi erano gli ex figli dei fiori ed ex sessantottini ; erano passati cinque,sei anni dal sessantotto, ma già la società stava cambiando,oppure non era mai cambiata.L' illusione che la società divenisse più giusta e "democratica" era durata nemmeno due lustri. Lo yuppismo degli anni ottanta era alle porte. Oggi, è il mercato che comanda; salvo alcune realtà nostalgiche ,di derivazione olistica, oggi, pragmaticamente , l'individuo ricerca la propria identità nel proprio simile e, questo ha fatto ritornare le lancette dell'orologio indietro di cento anni. Anche se un tempo,negli anni che dicevo c'era molta ipocrisia ,ammantata da quel volemose bene che imperava ,alla stregua dell'immagine del  Che,che si disegnava sulla copertina del quaderno.Almeno allora però c'era ancora quel senso di speranza di conseguire un benessere e le pari opportunità generalizzate, per tutti.Ma era appunto illusorio; stante comunque che questa società non sia meritocratica, il discrimine è sempre la posizione sociale ,il censo, piuttosto della cultura e la formazione.Pertanto è normale che se i nostri figli devono mettere su famiglia lo facciano nell'ambito della comunità sociale in cui interagiscono. Ed è un'aspettativa, non sempre confessata dei genitori; naturalmente di quelli che hanno un'estrazione medio alta. Ed in questo confermo che la dinamica sia questa, non che la condivida. 
Anche se la deviazione ot sia oramai palese, mi permetto di consigliare un film, che spiega meglio di me ciò che ho detto: "Ovosodo", ma anche il film di Wertmuller: "Travolti da un insolito destino....". Quest'ultimo più pertinente alla discussione, visto che parla di amanti appartenenti a classi sociali agli opposti.

Scritto con smartphone ,non riesco a correggere....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Malata forse per come incomincia. Poi una bella storia d’amore che lui non ha il coraggio di vivere fino in fondo.


La stupra. Lei gli racconta dello stupro orrendo subito e la stupra ancora. La tratta a pesci in faccia. Se ne sbatte e la mette incinta. Ed è pure un medico!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il punto comunque è che sia cambiato poco anche negli ultimi sessant'anni; non per pregiudizio ma proprio perché gli ambienti di lavoro di studio , di ricreazione condizionano le conoscenze e le frequentazioni,come già detto.Io , nei vent'anni, frequentavo due compagnie nettamente contrapposte: quella dei "cremini",costituita prevalentemente da figli di una borghesia commerciale,ma anche  che vedeva la presenza  di figli di operai che spendevano una fortuna in abbigliamento , ma frequentavo anche un'altra compagnia in cui vi erano gli ex figli dei fiori ed ex sessantottini ; erano passati cinque,sei anni dal sessantotto, ma già la società stava cambiando,oppure non era mai cambiata.L' illusione che la società divenisse più giusta e "democratica" era durata nemmeno due lustri. Lo yuppismo degli anni ottanta era alle porte. Oggi, è il mercato che comanda; salvo alcune realtà nostalgiche ,di derivazione olistica, oggi, pragmaticamente , l'individuo ricerca la propria identità nel proprio simile e, questo ha fatto ritornare le lancette dell'orologio indietro di cento anni. Anche se un tempo,negli anni che dicevo c'era molta ipocrisia ,ammantata da quel volemose bene che imperava ,alla stregua dell'immagine del  Che,che si disegnava sulla copertina del quaderno.Almeno allora però c'era ancora quel senso di speranza di conseguire un benessere e le pari opportunità generalizzate, per tutti.Ma era appunto illusorio; stante comunque che questa società non sia meritocratica, il discrimine è sempre la posizione sociale ,il censo, piuttosto della cultura e la formazione.Pertanto è normale che se i nostri figli devono mettere su famiglia lo facciano nell'ambito della comunità sociale in cui interagiscono. Ed è un'aspettativa, non sempre confessata dei genitori; naturalmente di quelli che hanno un'estrazione medio alta. Ed in questo confermo che la dinamica sia questa, non che la condivida.
> Anche se la deviazione ot sia oramai palese, mi permetto di consigliare un film, che spiega meglio di me ciò che ho detto: "Ovosodo", ma anche il film di Wertmuller: "Travolti da un insolito destino....". Quest'ultimo più pertinente alla discussione, visto che parla di amanti appartenenti a classi sociali agli opposti.
> 
> Scritto con smartphone ,non riesco a correggere....


Solo io conosco figli di operai laureati e con ottimo lavoro? E laureati sposati con operai?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La stupra. Lei gli racconta dello stupro orrendo subito e la stupra ancora. La tratta a pesci in faccia. Se ne sbatte e la mette incinta. Ed è pure un medico!


Rinuncio


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La stupra. Lei gli racconta dello stupro orrendo subito e la stupra ancora. La tratta a pesci in faccia. Se ne sbatte e la mette incinta. Ed è pure un medico!


Infatti, e gli va bene che poi muore; a quel punto è solo un ricordo. Lei non voleva niente da lui; lui non ha avuto il coraggio.Alla fine mi pare sia rientrato nei ranghi familiari, con una moglie (Claudia Gerini), che lui disprezza ; anche solo perché dopo aver urinato lei non si lava le mani (è stato in commento che sentii da ragazzi durante la visione del film )..


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io conosco figli di operai laureati e con ottimo lavoro? E laureati sposati con operai?


Certo....ma.le famiglie di provenienza per lo più,sono omogenee: mai detto che i figli di operai o netturbini non si laureino; più facile per quelli di commercianti, dirigenti, professionisti....


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Rinuncio


Beh peró che la stupra è innegabile.... e il legame che si crea non si può dire sia “normale”.. sembra una dipendenza.


----------



## Mariben (7 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh peró che la stupra è innegabile.... e il legame che si crea non si può dire sia “normale”.. sembra una dipendenza.


In effetti tutto è fuorché una storia d' amore 
Salvo poi prendersi carico della sua sofferenza in punto di morte per poi tornare alla sua triste bigotta vita miserabile


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questa società conta di più l'apparire che l'essere. Un laureato che faccia il netturbino o l'operaio in linea (e c'è ne sono), e che frequenti un ambiente sociale economicamente  potabile, che speranze ha di conoscere ed instaurare una relazione con la figlia dell'artigiano arricchito o dell'avvocato di grido ?


Io intendevo altro.
Ma sono pigra, e talvolta poco incline ad "invogliarmi". Semplicemente  (e ne conosco un sacco) ci sono persone che, pure avendo la possibilità di conseguire una laurea, non ne hanno nessuna voglia.
Non è una tragedia


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> In effetti tutto è fuorché una storia d' amore
> Salvo poi prendersi carico della sua sofferenza in punto di morte per poi tornare alla sua triste bigotta vita miserabile


Comunque insegna che un dentista, copri occhiaie e un bravo parrucchiere fanno miracoli :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io conosco figli di operai laureati e con ottimo lavoro? E laureati sposati con operai?


La prima è frequentissima.
La seconda statisticamente forse meno frequente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La prima è frequentissima.
> La seconda statisticamente forse meno frequente.


È pieno di consuoceri che non si intendono. Tra loro non c’è l’ammmore.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È pieno di consuoceri che non si intendono. Tra loro non c’è l’ammmore.




Non so.... Effettivamente però la considero una ipotesi non così troppo frequente.


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io conosco figli di operai laureati e con ottimo lavoro? E laureati sposati con operai?




Oddio... ottimo lavoro... mah :singleeye:


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> lo posso immaginare....ma devi pensare che il tuo stare bene passa solo da te. Non è facile e mi rendo conto che predico bene ma razzolo male, però è importante pensare a se stessi come singola identità.....poi ci sono i figli e questo è tutt' altro discorso.


Sto lavorando molto su di me ... ma quanto e’ successo mi ha fatto capire che ho concepito la vita è le relazioni sempre in modo artefatto... eppure mi considero una persona intelligente ... 
È come se avessi la sensazione di aver pensato sempre di essere su Marte...per poi scoprire che , in verità , ero su uranio ...non so se mi spiego..
Tipo Truman show, per intenderci ....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oddio... ottimo lavoro... mah :singleeye:


Non parlavo di te :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sto lavorando molto su di me ... ma quanto e’ successo mi ha fatto capire che ho concepito la vita è le relazioni sempre in modo artefatto... eppure mi considero una persona intelligente ...
> È come se avessi la sensazione di aver pensato sempre di essere su Marte...per poi scoprire che , in verità , ero su uranio ...non so se mi spiego..
> Tipo Truman show, per intenderci ....


Questa è la sensazione post tradimento.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un giorno capirò perché io e te guardando lo stesso film vediamo film diversi


Cara Nocciola, Brunetta ha ragione. Il film è preso ad esempio in diversi manuale riferiti ad alcune forme specifiche di patologia mentale (in cui è identificato il protagonista )


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Cara Nocciola, Brunetta ha ragione. Il film è preso ad esempio in diversi manuale riferiti ad alcune forme specifiche di patologia mentale (in cui è identificato il protagonista )


Non ho detto che ha torto 
Io ci ho visto molto altro


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io intendevo altro.
> Ma sono pigra, e talvolta poco incline ad "invogliarmi". Semplicemente  (e ne conosco un sacco) ci sono persone che, pure avendo la possibilità di conseguire una laurea, non ne hanno nessuna voglia.
> Non è una tragedia


Assolutamente no! Però, la laurea serve ,o può servire,a riscattare una condizione sociale di partenza che non offre molte possibilità a chi non l'avesse conseguita . Invece per chi deriva da una famiglia benestante,anche se nessuno dei componenti sia laureato, può servire a dare quel di più anche solo formalmente. Indubbio però che, tra le due situazioni la prima sia maggiormente esposta alla frustrazione,qualora non serva o non aiuti al fine meramente pratico e materiale a raggiungere l'obiettivo prefissato. Logicamente il figlio di ricchi commercianti , costruttori od esercenti, vedrà nella laurea maggiormente un compendio alla ricchezza edbun elemento qualificante per accreditarsi in ambienti dl maggiore spessore culturale. Queste considerazioni esulano dalla stretta interpretazione della peculiarità della formazione benché, essa stessa faccia la differenza in termini di opportunità lavorative e di reddito , quindi. Ma qui si entra nel campo delle opportunità di specializzazione, conformemente all'ambiente socio-economico,al contesto familiare e naturalmente alle ambizioni personali. Come dire: chi si vuole laureare in fisica nucleare sa già in partenza che sicuramente dovrà andare all'estero per opportunità  professionali (conoscevo uno che dopo essersi laureato, anche molto bene,in fisica nucleare, non accettò di trasferirsi negli Usa, per stare vicino ai genitori, così lo si poteva trovare nell'emporio di famiglia a vendere sementi, diserbanti,patate da semina....).
Il fatto è che i nostri giovani si troveranno sempre più in competizione con i figli degli immigrati cinesi, rumeni, polacchi, slavi in genere, ma anche indiani e magrebini i quali, fin da piccoli sono spinti allo studio in modo competitivo e rigido; da noi è diverso,e lo dico a ragion veduta.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No no nemmeno a me gli imbecilli piacciono solo che , per mia esperienza, ne trovo ovunque come dicevo... TrasversalmentePerò li riconosco al volo e non perché puzzano di latte appena munto / sterco e di asfalto..


a mia figlia di 12 anni ieri ho fatto il discorso che tu non capisci (o fai finta che e' peggio) e lo ha perfettamente capito in 30 secondi. Tu a 60 ancora non ci arrivi dopo una settimana.......


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io conosco figli di operai laureati e con ottimo lavoro? E laureati sposati con operai?


dai facciamo una statistica, quanti operai conosci sposati con laureati, rispetto a diplomati/laureati sposati tra loro? E parlo di gente che si e' conosciuta DOPO la laurea non prima , quello sono capaci tutti, dai stupiscimi 5% contro 95%? Dai su


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il fatto è che i nostri giovani si troveranno sempre più in competizione con i figli degli immigrati cinesi, rumeni, polacchi, slavi in genere, ma anche indiani e magrebini i quali, fin da piccoli sono spinti allo studio in modo competitivo e rigido; da noi è diverso,e lo dico a ragion veduta.


Chissa' perche'? Forse perche' desiderano un "riscatto sociale" ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a mia figlia di 12 anni ieri ho fatto il discorso che tu non capisci (o fai finta che e' peggio) e lo ha perfettamente capito in 30 secondi. Tu a 60 ancora non ci arrivi dopo una settimana.......


Non è che tua figlia l’ha capito in 30”. È figlia tua e si è formata dentro alla sua famiglia e...ha 12 anni. 
Quando se ne andrà in India a fare corsi di yoga per poi vivere organizzando corsi in spiaggia, la penserà diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dai facciamo una statistica, quanti operai conosci sposati con laureati, rispetto a diplomati/laureati sposati tra loro? E parlo di gente che si e' conosciuta DOPO la laurea non prima , quello sono capaci tutti, dai stupiscimi 5% contro 95%? Dai su


Dopo una settimana di confronto....sei arrivato alle percentuali che sono inutili perché è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Così come è del tutto evidente che percentualmente guadagnano di più i figli di benestanti dei figli di operai.
Ma tutto è partito dalla tua affermazione che tutti vogliono scopare con una persona pari (o superiore e questo è una contraddizione) come istruzione e reddito e che tu ti saresti sentito umiliato se l’amante di tua moglie non fosse stato un manager. 
E se dici TUTTI dici una cazzata perché poi c’è Fedez con la terza media che sta con la Ferragni e come “ditta” hanno più soldi di tutti noi messi insieme.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tua figlia l’ha capito in 30”. È figlia tua e si è formata dentro alla sua famiglia e...ha 12 anni.
> Quando se ne andrà in India a fare corsi di yoga per poi vivere organizzando corsi in spiaggia, la penserà diversamente.


guarda che mia figlia ha un cervello suo, contrariamente ai tuo che forse hanno subito un lavaggio del cervello su quanto e' bello lo Yoga in India.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutto è partito dalla tua affermazione che tutti vogliono scopare con una persona pari (o superiore e questo è una contraddizione) come istruzione e reddito e che tu ti saresti sentito umiliato se l’amante di tua moglie non fosse stato un manager.


Mia figlia c'e' arrivata in 30 secondi , tu dopo una settimana non ci sei ancora arrivata. Scusa ma sei laureata? A scuola capivi l'italiano? Fare 2+2 non dico integrali o equazioni differenziali eh, 2+2 ci arrivi? A me pare proprio di no. 

Peraltro sei specializzata nel far pensare che le persone abbiano detto cose che non hanno mai detto.

non ho mai detto che TUTTI VOGLIONO SCOPARE CON UNA PERSONA PARI O SUPERIORE. Ma tu mi hai rotto i coglioni e non ho piu' voglia di perdere tempo a spiegartelo perche' troversti il modo di rivoltare la padella.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se dici TUTTI dici una cazzata perché poi c’è Fedez con la terza media che sta con la Ferragni e come “ditta” hanno più soldi di tutti noi messi insieme.


La solita NON risposta. Rispondi alla domanda e non scrivere cagate sulla Ferragni e Fedez (che pure non sono laureati ne' uno ne' l'altro ma hanno capacita' quadruple di me e te messi assieme.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> guarda che mia figlia ha un cervello suo, contrariamente ai tuo che forse hanno subito un lavaggio del cervello su quanto e' bello lo Yoga in India.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
https://nuovoeutile.it/27-modi-per-insultarsi-con-efficacia-e-sabotare-le-discussioni-in-rete/


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La solita NON risposta. Rispondi alla domanda e non scrivere cagate sulla Ferragni e Fedez (che pure non sono laureati ne' uno ne' l'altro ma hanno capacita' quadruple di me e te messi assieme.


Mi sono stancata di partecipare al tuo master per candidato alle prossime politiche.


----------



## Mariben (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a mia figlia di 12 anni ieri ho fatto il discorso che tu non capisci (o fai finta che e' peggio) e lo ha perfettamente capito in 30 secondi. Tu a 60 ancora non ci arrivi dopo una settimana.......


Cioè tu avresti spiegato a tua figlia 12enne che sei  rassicurato dal fatto che sua madre scoperebbe con uno " superiore" a te ( o quantomeno pari in intelligenza, titolo di studio e posizione sociale  e già che ci sei attributi) ? 
 [MENTION=4997]albert[/MENTION]o. Scusa sai ma ti stai avvitando e quando non riesci a districarti  offendi
Tutti qui  portano il loro pensiero raccontano loro esperienze , ci mettono del proprio 
Ascoltano , giudicano anche come no?, si sono sentiti non capiti hanno cercato di spiegarsi .. Fa parte del gioco 
Tu attacchi sempre 
No buono non per noi eh?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Cioè tu avresti spiegato a tua figlia 12enne che sei  rassicurato dal fatto che sua madre scoperebbe con uno " superiore" a te ( o quantomeno pari in intelligenza, titolo di studio e posizione sociale  e già che ci sei attributi) ?  [MENTION=4997]albert[/MENTION]o. Scusa sai ma ti stai avvitando e quando non riesci a districarti  offendiTutti qui  portano il loro pensiero raccontano loro esperienze , ci mettono del proprio Ascoltano , giudicano anche come no?, si sono sentiti non capiti hanno cercato di spiegarsi .. Fa parte del gioco Tu attacchi sempre No buono non per noi eh?


come al solito non hai capito un tubo. Non e' un'offesa e' un dato di fatto. Ma ti pare abbia detto questo a mia figlia? Ho fatto un discorso generico e lei lo ha capito in 1 minuto


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono stancata di partecipare al tuo master per candidato alle prossime politiche.


pure io e piu' di te dato che non capisci un tubo (o fai finta che e' peggio)


----------



## Mariben (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> come al solito non hai capito un tubo. Non e' un'offesa e' un dato di fatto. Ma ti pare abbia detto questo a mia figlia? Ho fatto un discorso generico e lei lo ha capito in 1 minuto


Era ironico. ..non l avevi capito?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Era ironico. ..non l avevi capito?


francamente no. A me non pareva ironico. Va be, se lo dici tu ci credo....


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> "quando non riesci a districarti  offendi"
> Tutti qui  portano il loro pensiero raccontano loro esperienze , ci mettono del proprio
> Ascoltano , giudicano anche come no?, si sono sentiti non capiti hanno cercato di spiegarsi .. Fa parte del gioco
> Tu attacchi sempre
> No buono non per noi eh?


Non e' che offendo ma quando uno o piu' continuano a scrivere cose che non penso minimamente facendole diventare come verita' assolute, mi permetti che mi incacchio un po'? O no?


----------



## Cuore2018 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però hai scelto un esempio sbagliato, non solo perché è fiction, ma soprattutto perché quello era un rapporto non sano in cui lei si era legata perché aveva rivissuto una atroce violenza e lui poteva esprimere la sua crudele dominazione.


Indipendentemente da come si interpreta il film, come una storia d'amore passionale e autentico oppure come una storia di abuso, sta di fatto che l'attrazione tra due mondi apparentemente lontani esiste.

I due personaggi, che sia attrazione malata o no, si attraggono in modo irresistibile.

Potrebbe essere che siano i loro bisogni a incontrarsi, ma l'esempio è calzante, perché dimostra come sia possibile trovare ciò che cerchiamo in un altro essere umano indipendentemente dal livello di istruzione o dall'appartenenza allo stesso ambiente.

Nelle relazioni umane ciò che ha importanza è altro. E non si può facilmente definire.


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tua figlia l’ha capito in 30”. È figlia tua e si è formata dentro alla sua famiglia e...ha 12 anni.
> Quando se ne andrà in India a fare corsi di yoga per poi vivere organizzando corsi in spiaggia, la penserà diversamente.


https://youtu.be/ggYhDmpwa0U


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana di confronto....sei arrivato alle percentuali che sono inutili perché è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Così come è del tutto evidente che percentualmente guadagnano di più i figli di benestanti dei figli di operai.
> Ma tutto è partito dalla tua affermazione che tutti vogliono scopare con una persona pari (o superiore e questo è una contraddizione) come istruzione e reddito e che tu ti saresti sentito umiliato se l’amante di tua moglie non fosse stato un manager.
> E se dici TUTTI dici una cazzata perché poi c’è Fedez con la terza media che sta con la Ferragni e come “ditta” hanno più soldi di tutti noi messi insieme.


Ti è sfuggita l'essenza....tra le righe....per certe persone sarebbe gratificante scegliere l'amante per il coniuge; o, quantomeno, discriminarne le caratteristiche.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> https://youtu.be/ggYhDmpwa0U


I figli della coppia sono un esempio di chi combatte con le figure genitoriali e cerca di “elevarle” vergognandosi di chi di modeste origini ha consentito loro di farsi una cultura, considerata non come arricchimento, ma come strumento per elevarsi socialmente.


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La solita NON risposta. Rispondi alla domanda e non scrivere cagate sulla Ferragni e Fedez (che pure non sono laureati ne' uno ne' l'altro ma hanno capacita' quadruple di me e te messi assieme.


Capacità in quel che fanno....prova a fargli fare un progetto ingegneristico!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Indipendentemente da come si interpreta il film, come una storia d'amore passionale e autentico oppure come una storia di abuso, sta di fatto che l'attrazione tra due mondi apparentemente lontani esiste.
> 
> I due personaggi, che sia attrazione malata o no, si attraggono in modo irresistibile.
> 
> ...


Concordo sul concetto, non con l’esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Capacità in quel che fanno....prova a fargli fare un progetto ingegneristico!


Questo vale per tutti e tutto.
:carneval:

[video=youtube;53BR3SevV-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53BR3SevV-I[/video]


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli della coppia sono un esempio di chi combatte con le figure genitoriali e cerca di “elevarle” vergognandosi di chi di modeste origini ha consentito loro di farsi una cul, considerata non come arricchimento, ma come strumento per elevarsi socialmente.


Infatti...con Alberto non calza: lui è già elevato...


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...con Alberto non calza: lui è già elevato...


mai detto questo, rinnovo, imbecille.


----------



## Mariben (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mai detto questo, rinnovo, imbecille.


Non è quello che dici... È quello che passa...
PS vedi che offendi?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non è quello che dici... È quello che passa...PS vedi che offendi?


a ben vedere e' lui che ha offeso me solo che io usando la parola "imbecille" lo do a vedere mentre lui scrivendo "lui e' elevato" fa come il bambino che da un calcio sotto il banco al compagno mentre la maestra non vede.


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a ben vedere e' lui che ha offeso me solo che io usando la parola "imbecille" lo do a vedere mentre lui scrivendo "lui e' elevato" fa come il bambino che da un calcio sotto il banco al compagno mentre la maestra non vede.


E chi sarebbe la maestra? Brunetta....
Tu hai un carattere impulsivo , mi pare; poco incline alla mediazione. Chissà perché ho la sensazioni che ti procuri difficoltà in ambito professionale. A meno che , in quel contesto tu non sia il classico yesman che ride alle battute del capo ,anche se non fanno ridere... 
Qui siamo in un forum; tu ti presenti come uno che escluderebbe ,potendolo, il relazionarsi con categorie lavorative e sociali che , pregiudizialmente , ritieni non all'altezza  ,per motivi culturali, di apertura mentale , affinità di interessi. E questo ,ancorché legittimo, parte fa presupposti che hanno un certo fondamento, se si prescinde dall'emotività,dall'empatia, e da quegli aspetti  esperienziali che possono far sì che anche un analfabeta possa insegnare qualcosa in quegli ambiti.
Ma, il fatto che tu ti offenda quando te lo si fa notare, è un problema tuo: per coerenza io accetterei le critiche . Almeno siine convinto fino in fondo. Che poi,in fondo lo appari pure,convinto; quando dici che uno con tre lauree avrebbe problemi a relazionarsi con te (che ne hai solo una?!). Schematizzi troppo; un poco come quelli che dicono: "se quello s'è fatto i soldi ed ha avuto successo significa che vale più degli altri" .In termini relativi forse... Ma in quelli assoluti.....Si capisce  che in un forum, usando il primo criterio c'è il rischio di sollevare obiezioni e polemiche (come è successo) .


----------



## Cuore2018 (8 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> *E chi sarebbe la maestra? Brunetta....*
> Tu hai un carattere impulsivo , mi pare; poco incline alla mediazione.


Sul neretto :rotfl:

Sul resto, anche a me Alberto sembra impulsivo, più che altro poco paziente, ma c'è da dire che, come altri che arrivano qui, probabilmente non è proprio al culmine della serenità.

Io direi di accettare il fatto che la pensiamo diversamente su questo argomento. In fondo il mondo è bello perché è vario. Poi mica ce lo dobbiamo sposare noi Alberto!


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a ben vedere e' lui che ha offeso me solo che io usando la parola "imbecille" lo do a vedere mentre lui scrivendo "lui e' elevato" fa come il bambino che da un calcio sotto il banco al compagno mentre la maestra non vede.


Non è che tu ti spertichi per passare per mister simpatia eh :rotfl:

Io mi accodo tra coloro che non capiscono il senso di domandare certi dettagli, ma prendo atto che per te al contrario sono importanti: hai più chiesto alla moglie se ha frequentato l'amante per lo status a te si' tanto caro e affine, oppure ha apprezzato virtù meglio (a te) nascoste? 
Conta fino a cento prima di darmi dell'imbecille, che sono un poco permalosa.
Grazie.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è che tu ti spertichi per passare per mister simpatia eh :rotfl:Io mi accodo tra coloro che non capiscono il senso di domandare certi dettagli, ma prendo atto che per te al contrario sono importanti: hai più chiesto alla moglie se ha frequentato l'amante per lo status a te si' tanto caro e affine, oppure ha apprezzato virtù meglio (a te) nascoste? Conta fino a cento prima di darmi dell'imbecille, che sono un poco permalosa.Grazie.


diciamo che qui posso permettermi di non essere mr simpatia ma apprezzo la tua domanda e ti rispondo "normalmente"Mah guarda ne abbiamo parlato per mesi e , partendo dal presupposto che mi avesse detto la verita' (poi se vuoi ragioniamo sul fatto che non me l'abbia detta ma prendiamo per oro colato quello che mi ha detto) , ha frequentato l'amante fondamentalmente per "evadere dalla quotidianita'" cioe' per staccare la spina da quelle che erano le "menate quotidiane" Problemi di lavoro, di soldi, di eta', dalla sensazione di mancanza di apprezzamento da parte del partner ufficiale. Si sentiva apprezzata anche professionalmente in un ambiente "di lusso" (sara' classismo ma e' stato cosi') . In tutte queste "crepe" e' arrivato lui (il "capo supremo della ditta")  al momento giusto e l'ha sedotta.  Non era una gratificazione puramente sessuale, si certo, anche quello , non e' che leggevano Topolino ma il fatto di avere interrotto tutta la "faccenda" non l'ha turbata piu' di tanto , anzi a sentire lei era diventato un peso.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sul neretto :rotfl:Sul resto, anche a me Alberto sembra impulsivo, più che altro poco paziente, ma c'è da dire che, come altri che arrivano qui, probabilmente non è proprio al culmine della serenità.Io direi di accettare il fatto che la pensiamo diversamente su questo argomento. In fondo il mondo è bello perché è vario. Poi mica ce lo dobbiamo sposare noi Alberto!


Vero, guarda , apprezzo i commenti "sereni" (so che vivete tranquillamente anche senza di me)  ma si hai detto qualcosa di vero, forse non sono al culmine della serenita'. Si ecco possiamo pensarla diversamente su molte cose. Mi pesa un po' il fraintendimento, non tanto il pensarla diversamente.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe la maestra? Brunetta....
> Tu hai un carattere impulsivo , mi pare; poco incline alla mediazione. Chissà perché ho la sensazioni che ti procuri difficoltà in ambito professionale.


Per niente, qua posso spiattellare tutto senza preoccuparmi delle reazioni degli altri. Non sara' il massimo della simpatia ma e' la verita' quella che tiro fuori.

Professionalmente non ho alcun problema invece, 



stany ha detto:


> A meno che , in quel contesto tu non sia il classico yesman che ride alle battute del capo ,anche se non fanno ridere...


Qui non ci siamo proprio




stany ha detto:


> Qui siamo in un forum; tu ti presenti come uno che escluderebbe ,potendolo, il relazionarsi con categorie lavorative e sociali che , pregiudizialmente , ritieni non all'altezza  ,per motivi culturali, di apertura mentale , affinità di interessi. E questo ,ancorché legittimo, parte fa presupposti che hanno un certo fondamento, se si prescinde dall'emotività,dall'empatia, e da quegli aspetti  esperienziali che possono far sì che anche un analfabeta possa insegnare qualcosa in quegli ambiti.


Mai detto questo, ho tantissimi amici operai , quindi il presupposto della tua affermazione e' sbagliato. Io parlavo di relazione sentimentale, non di amicizia o tantomeno di rapporti lavorativi 



stany ha detto:


> Ma, il fatto che tu ti offenda quando te lo si fa notare, è un problema tuo: per coerenza io accetterei le critiche . Almeno siine convinto fino in fondo. Che poi,in fondo lo appari pure,convinto; quando dici che uno con tre lauree avrebbe problemi a relazionarsi con te (che ne hai solo una?!). Schematizzi troppo; un poco come quelli che dicono: "se quello s'è fatto i soldi ed ha avuto successo significa che vale più degli altri" .In termini relativi forse... Ma in quelli assoluti.....Si capisce  che in un forum, usando il primo criterio c'è il rischio di sollevare obiezioni e polemiche (come è successo) .


Se dovessi relazionarmi con un premio Nobel mi sentirei in difficolta' dato che presumibilmente mi considererebbe un idiota qualsiasi cosa dica (hai mai fatto una visita medica da un "luminare", quasi sempre ti trattano come una merda qualsiasi cosa chiedi, sbuffano, tagliano corto, alzano gli occhi al cielo e cosi' via). Nel dubbio meglio centellinare le affermazioni. In quello di garantisco sono discretamente bravo e all'altezza in quasi tutte le situazioni. Ma non stiamo parlando di rapporto sentimentale.

Pero' , ma basta con questa leggenda metropolitana secondo la quale io sarei "classista". Semplicemente ritengo che mi relazionerei meglio mediamente (per una relazione sentimentale) con una persona della mia stessa "tipologia" culturale/predispositiva. Il titolo di studio non c'entra un fico. E' altresi vero che nel 90% dei casi le persone che mi sono "andate a genio" sono sempre piu' o meno dello stesso livello professionale e/o scolastico. Difficilmente vengo attratto da una che sta tutto il giorno alla cassa di un supermercato (lavoro che reputo difficilissimo e non farei mai) ma non per "classismo" ma perche' probabilmente non saprei di cosa parlare dato che per quelle che conosco nel 90% dei casi e' cosi'....


----------



## Divì (8 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' che offendo ma quando uno o piu' continuano a scrivere cose che non penso minimamente facendole diventare come verita' assolute, mi permetti che mi incacchio un po'? O no?


NO.


----------



## alberto15 (9 Agosto 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> NO.


eccone un altro.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Vero, guarda , apprezzo i commenti "sereni" (so che vivete tranquillamente anche senza di me)  ma si hai detto qualcosa di vero*, forse non sono al culmine della serenita'. *Si ecco possiamo pensarla diversamente su molte cose. Mi pesa un po' il fraintendimento, non tanto il pensarla diversamente.


È comprensibile.


----------



## Mariben (9 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> *Per niente, qua posso spiattellare tutto senza preoccuparmi delle reazioni degli altri.* Non sara' il massimo della simpatia ma e' la verita' quella che tiro fuori.
> 
> Però te ne preoccupi e occupi visto che reagisci piuttosto energicamente.
> 
> ...


Perchè non conosci mia nuora


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> eccone un altro.


Mentre io ti leggo da giorni e vedo il tuo pessimo modo di interagire con *tutti* - motivo per cui dico NO - tu di quello che penso io in generale e su questo 3d in particolare, in realtà non sai proprio nulla.

Cari saluti.


----------



## alberto15 (10 Agosto 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Mentre io ti leggo da giorni e vedo il tuo pessimo modo di interagire con *tutti* - motivo per cui dico NO - tu di quello che penso io in generale e su questo 3d in particolare, in realtà non sai proprio nulla.Cari saluti.


tu si invece , sai cosa me ne frega di interagire con voi? 

"cari saluti" denota il conformismo oserei dire manierismo a cui siete abituati qua dentro "cari saluti" e' il tuo modo che pensi forbito per mandarmi affanculo ma voi guardate il dito e non la luna. Siete piu' conformisti qua che nella vita reale. Non ho bisogni di farmi nessun amico qua e dico quello che penso. Rispondo a tono quando mi pare e piace ma solo quando uno mi attacca o mi offende, cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri e in modo gratuito. Dato che "rileggi spesso", vatti a vedere come ho risposto a quelli che non mi attaccavano. Mi avete sfracellato i coglioni con questa storia del classismo denotando un conformismo e un'ottusita' manipolatoria incredibile per utenti un sito dove ci dovrebbe essere la massima comprensione dell'altro . Invece e' solo uno sfogatoio delle frustrazioni  e un serbatoio di seghe mentali da reparto psichiatrico.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu si invece , sai cosa me ne frega di interagire con voi?
> 
> "cari saluti" denota il conformismo oserei dire manierismo a cui siete abituati qua dentro "cari saluti" e' il tuo modo che pensi forbito per mandarmi affanculo ma voi guardate il dito e non la luna. Siete piu' conformisti qua che nella vita reale. Non ho bisogni di farmi nessun amico qua e dico quello che penso. Rispondo a tono quando mi pare e piace ma solo quando uno mi attacca o mi offende, cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri e in modo gratuito. Dato che "rileggi spesso", vatti a vedere come ho risposto a quelli che non mi attaccavano. Mi avete sfracellato i coglioni con questa storia del classismo denotando un conformismo e un'ottusita' manipolatoria incredibile per utenti un sito dove ci dovrebbe essere la massima comprensione dell'altro . Invece e' solo uno sfogatoio delle frustrazioni  e un serbatoio di seghe mentali da reparto psichiatrico.


O buongiorno vedo che te sei svegliato bene [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Io se fossi in te una trombatina in più mela farei [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Vai al mare con la famiglia e divertiti [emoji4].


----------



## francoff (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu si invece , sai cosa me ne frega di interagire con voi?
> 
> "cari saluti" denota il conformismo oserei dire manierismo a cui siete abituati qua dentro "cari saluti" e' il tuo modo che pensi forbito per mandarmi affanculo ma voi guardate il dito e non la luna. Siete piu' conformisti qua che nella vita reale. Non ho bisogni di farmi nessun amico qua e dico quello che penso. Rispondo a tono quando mi pare e piace ma solo quando uno mi attacca o mi offende, cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri e in modo gratuito. Dato che "rileggi spesso", vatti a vedere come ho risposto a quelli che non mi attaccavano. Mi avete sfracellato i coglioni con questa storia del classismo denotando un conformismo e un'ottusita' manipolatoria incredibile per utenti un sito dove ci dovrebbe essere la massima comprensione dell'altro . *Invece e' solo uno sfogatoio delle frustrazioni  e un serbatoio di seghe mentali da reparto psichiatrico.*


pur censurando in modo incodizionato le tue affermazioni su DIVì che sono assolutamente fuori luogo ....devo riconoscere che sul neretto, riferito ad alcuni utenti, hai ragione.


----------



## Mariben (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu si invece , sai cosa me ne frega di interagire con voi?
> 
> "cari saluti" denota il conformismo oserei dire manierismo a cui siete abituati qua dentro "cari saluti" e' il tuo modo che pensi forbito per mandarmi affanculo ma voi guardate il dito e non la luna. Siete piu' conformisti qua che nella vita reale. Non ho bisogni di farmi nessun amico qua e dico quello che penso. Rispondo a tono quando mi pare e piace ma solo quando uno mi attacca o mi offende, cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri e in modo gratuito. Dato che "rileggi spesso", vatti a vedere come ho risposto a quelli che non mi attaccavano. Mi avete sfracellato i coglioni con questa storia del classismo denotando un conformismo e un'ottusita' manipolatoria incredibile per utenti un sito dove ci dovrebbe essere la massima comprensione dell'altro . Invece e' solo uno sfogatoio delle frustrazioni  e un serbatoio di seghe mentali da reparto psichiatrico.


Mah dipende da come ci si pone 
Io ho trovato chi mi comprendeva chi  travisava ( capita scrivendo ) chi criticava anche aspramente e chi accoglieva amorevolmente.. E io ero una traditrice a differenza tua... Che qui , solitamente , è una  categoria non propriamente ben voluta 
Dipende ... Ripeto se tutti travisano criticano e attaccano solo te un paio di domande me le farei
Gioco degli specchi ?


----------



## alberto15 (10 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mah dipende da come ci si pone Io ho trovato chi mi comprendeva chi  travisava ( capita scrivendo ) chi criticava anche aspramente e chi accoglieva amorevolmente.. E io ero una traditrice a differenza tua... Che qui , solitamente , è una  categoria non propriamente ben voluta Dipende ... Ripeto se tutti travisano criticano e attaccano solo te un paio di domande me le fareiGioco degli specchi ?


criticano e attaccano solo me?  Non credo, solo che non mi interessa essere buonista ma preferisco (almeno qua) spiattellare duramente le cose come stanno. E tu hai tradito? Quali sono stati i motivi, vorrei capire se il torto puo' stare da entrambe le parti (come vedi non faccio il talebano che punta il dito) o se poi ti sei piu' sentita in colpa del tradito. E come e' andata a finire? Era una storia finita o hai tradito per "svago"?


----------



## alberto15 (10 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> pur censurando in modo incodizionato le tue affermazioni su DIVì che sono assolutamente fuori luogo ....devo riconoscere che sul neretto, riferito ad alcuni utenti, hai ragione.


gia' uno/a che si chiama "divi'" non si capisce se e' uomo o donna. Poi arriva dopo 3 mesi e "ho letto i tuoi messaggi". Mai nessuno che dica "beh si in effetti non hai tutti i torti".....

comunque........per "fuori luogo" cosa intendi esattamente?


----------



## alberto15 (10 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> O buongiorno vedo che te sei svegliato bene [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> Io se fossi in te una trombatina in più mela farei [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> Vai al mare con la famiglia e divertiti [emoji4].


non preoccuparti per i miei "divertimenti" , tranquillo, ce la posso fare. (poi sono io che attacco....vabbe')


----------



## Mariben (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> criticano e attaccano solo me?  Non credo, solo che non mi interessa essere buonista ma preferisco (almeno qua) spiattellare duramente le cose come stanno. E tu hai tradito? Quali sono stati i motivi, vorrei capire se il torto puo' stare da entrambe le parti (come vedi non faccio il talebano che punta il dito) o se poi ti sei piu' sentita in colpa del tradito. E come e' andata a finire? Era una storia finita o hai tradito per "svago"?


Non ho detto che criticano e attaccano solo te ma che tu  reagisci alle critiche , all ironia o ai consigli come se TUTTI fossero coalizzati contro di te e non ti accorgi che sei tu che ti rispecchi , che proietti. Capita  e è capitato anche a me ma non sempre e comunque.
Non so cosa cerchi tu  qui ma se pensavi di trovare  solo chi ti da ragione su tutto hai sbagliato posto hai proprio sbagliato mondo
Che non esiste un posto cosi.saremmo tutti li altrimenti. Continui a ripetere che siamo sfigati che è un vuotatoio e poi dici che sei qui per sfogarti... In breve .. 
PS siamo tutti anonimi qui non ha senso attaccare chi ha un nik più " credibile " di un altro
1 ho tradito perché era finita  per quel che mi riguarda gli svaghi sono altri
2 e andada a finire che ho confessato e lasciato mio marito
3 nessun senso di colpa ...quando una relazione finisce il torto non e mai solo da una parte sola. Per me


----------



## alberto15 (10 Agosto 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ho detto che criticano e attaccano solo te ma che tu  reagisci alle critiche , all ironia o ai consigli come se TUTTI fossero coalizzati contro di te e non ti accorgi che sei tu che ti rispecchi , che proietti. Capita  e è capitato anche a me ma non sempre e comunque.


Puo' darsi





Mariben ha detto:


> Non so cosa cerchi tu  qui ma se pensavi di trovare  solo chi ti da ragione su tutto hai sbagliato posto hai proprio sbagliato mondoChe non esiste un posto cosi.saremmo tutti li altrimenti. Continui a ripetere che siamo sfigati che è un vuotatoio e poi dici che sei qui per sfogarti... In breve .. PS siamo tutti anonimi qui non ha senso attaccare chi ha un nik più " credibile " di un altro


Puo' essere...





Mariben ha detto:


> 1 ho tradito perché era finita  per quel che mi riguarda gli svaghi sono altri2 e andada a finire che ho confessato e lasciato mio marito3 nessun senso di colpa ...quando una relazione finisce il torto non e mai solo da una parte sola. Per me


Beh ma allora la tua era una storia finita non e' che hai tradito cosi' "per sport" , era semplicemente finita.


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu si invece , sai cosa me ne frega di interagire con voi?
> 
> *"cari saluti" denota il conformismo oserei dire manierismo a cui siete abituati qua dentro "cari saluti" e' il tuo modo che pensi forbito per mandarmi affanculo*ma voi guardate il dito e non la luna. Siete piu' conformisti qua che nella vita reale. Non ho bisogni di farmi nessun amico qua e dico quello che penso. Rispondo a tono quando mi pare e piace ma solo quando uno mi attacca o mi offende, cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri e in modo gratuito. Dato che "rileggi spesso", vatti a vedere come ho risposto a quelli che non mi attaccavano. Mi avete sfracellato i coglioni con questa storia del classismo denotando un conformismo e un'ottusita' manipolatoria incredibile per utenti un sito dove ci dovrebbe essere la massima comprensione dell'altro . Invece e' solo uno sfogatoio delle frustrazioni  e un serbatoio di seghe mentali da reparto psichiatrico.


Sul neretto, sicuramente è così, ed è un po' il limite dei forum. Non si può sviscerare e approfondire in modo esaustivo, avendo tutti gli elementi e le spiegazioni necessarie (che scaturirebbero invece da un confronto faccia a faccia) e i giudizi sono molto più trancianti, peró tutto deve esaurirsi nel politicamente corretto.
A volte è frustrante.

Alberto, se credi che scrivere qui sia utile per te, cambia 3d e passa oltre, magari prendi ciò che trovi di buono.
Se invece stare qui è tempo perso, lascia perdere e trova qualcosa che ti aiuti a restare sereno, che ne hai bisogno in questo momento, no?


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu si invece , sai cosa me ne frega di interagire con voi?
> 
> "cari saluti" denota il conformismo oserei dire manierismo a cui siete abituati qua dentro "cari saluti" e' il tuo modo che pensi forbito per mandarmi affanculo ma voi guardate il dito e non la luna. Siete piu' conformisti qua che nella vita reale. Non ho bisogni di farmi nessun amico qua e dico quello che penso. Rispondo a tono quando mi pare e piace ma solo quando uno mi attacca o mi offende, cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri e in modo gratuito. Dato che "rileggi spesso", vatti a vedere come ho risposto a quelli che non mi attaccavano. Mi avete sfracellato i coglioni con questa storia del classismo denotando un conformismo e un'ottusita' manipolatoria incredibile per utenti un sito dove ci dovrebbe essere la massima comprensione dell'altro . Invece e' solo uno sfogatoio delle frustrazioni  e un serbatoio di seghe mentali da reparto psichiatrico.





Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sul neretto, sicuramente è così, ed è un po' il limite dei forum. Non si può sviscerare e approfondire in modo esaustivo, avendo tutti gli elementi e le spiegazioni necessarie (che scaturirebbero invece da un confronto faccia a faccia) e i giudizi sono molto più trancianti, peró tutto deve esaurirsi nel politicamente corretto.
> A volte è frustrante.
> 
> Alberto, se credi che scrivere qui sia utile per te, cambia 3d e passa oltre, magari prendi ciò che trovi di buono.
> Se invece stare qui è tempo perso, lascia perdere e trova qualcosa che ti aiuti a restare sereno, che ne hai bisogno in questo momento, no?


Anch'io, come Alberto, ero molto infastidito da un certo modo di porsi che alcuni utenti avevano e in parte hanno ancora.
Pero' noto che rispetto a 4 anni fa, la situazione è di gran lunga migliorata.
C'era un clima molto più goliardico ed era evidente che alla maggior parte degli utenti assidui non fregava nulla della storia personale che il tradito veniva a confessare qui, ma erano mossi da uno spirito di gruppo.
Ancora oggi, qualcuno scrive solo per strizzare l'occhio al compagno o alla compagna.
Ed è una cosa che mi fa incazzare ancora.
Pero' tutto sommato si puo' soprassedere sulle poche persone frustrate rimaste e concentrarsi sui commenti di chi, come Cuore e molti altri, cerca sempre di capire la situazione specifica e spesso dà letture sensate che io personalmente ho spesso trovato molto utili. Non dico per migliorarsi, ma almeno per fare un piccolo passo in avanti o per sentirsi meno soli di fronte alla sofferenza
AGGIUNGO: i forum stanno morendo, mi pare, ed è un vero peccato, perché il forum era lo spazio per un modo particolare di comunicare in rete. Una modalità che contempla la possibilità di una riflessione, dei tempi relativamente lunghi di reazione, una condivisione più ragionata. Anche per questo, in qualche modo, cerco di continuare a frequentare questo posto, nonostante tutti i suoi innegabili difetti


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> gia' uno/a che si chiama "divi'" non si capisce se e' uomo o donna. Poi arriva dopo 3 mesi e "ho letto i tuoi messaggi". Mai nessuno che dica "beh si in effetti non hai tutti i torti".....
> 
> comunque........per "fuori luogo" cosa intendi esattamente?


Io leggo ogni giorno da ormai 5 anni. Ho partecipato abbastanza attivamente alla vita di questo forum fino a non molto tempo fa. Ci sono arrivata esattamente per i tuoi stessi motivi (ah, sono una donna come avresti potuto sapere semplicemente visitando il mio profilo) e qui ho trovato anche amici. E non perché la pensino tutti come me. 

Esiste una cosa che si chiama netiquette, che in questo forum significa che prima di attaccare a testa bassa chi ti ha aperto la porta, è meglio informarsi, magari leggendo i post precedenti o quelli iniziali dei propri interlocutori. Sei tu che sei venuto qui, noi ci siamo da un po'. 

Dopo di che, benvenuto, sei liberissimo di fare quel che vuoi, scrivere come vuoi, così come io sono libera di uscire dal silenzio (non sempre ho qualcosa da dire o tempo per farlo) e dire che il tuo modo di fare non mi piace.


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anch'io, come Alberto, ero molto infastidito da un certo modo di porsi che alcuni utenti avevano e in parte hanno ancora.
> Pero' noto che rispetto a 4 anni fa, la situazione è di gran lunga migliorata.
> C'era un clima molto più goliardico ed era evidente che alla maggior parte degli utenti assidui non fregava nulla della storia personale che il tradito veniva a confessare qui, ma erano mossi da uno spirito di gruppo.
> Ancora oggi, qualcuno scrive solo per strizzare l'occhio al compagno o alla compagna.
> ...


Sí, concordo. Perfino facebook viene ormai considerato dai più giovani come sorpassato. Ormai si punta a condividere non tanto riflessioni o ragionamenti, quanto foto, immagini e brevi frasi totalmente decontestualizzate. Per chi cerca un vero confronto, internet sta diventando più complicato, perché i contenuti diventano via via sempre più frammentati e superficiali.


----------



## alberto15 (13 Agosto 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Io leggo ogni giorno da ormai 5 anni. Ho partecipato abbastanza attivamente alla vita di questo forum fino a non molto tempo fa. Ci sono arrivata esattamente per i tuoi stessi motivi (ah, sono una donna come avresti potuto sapere semplicemente visitando il mio profilo) e qui ho trovato anche amici. E non perché la pensino tutti come me. Esiste una cosa che si chiama netiquette, che in questo forum significa che prima di attaccare a testa bassa chi ti ha aperto la porta, è meglio informarsi, magari leggendo i post precedenti o quelli iniziali dei propri interlocutori. Sei tu che sei venuto qui, noi ci siamo da un po'. Dopo di che, benvenuto, sei liberissimo di fare quel che vuoi, scrivere come vuoi, così come io sono libera di uscire dal silenzio (non sempre ho qualcosa da dire o tempo per farlo) e dire che il tuo modo di fare non mi piace.


tutto vero


----------



## alberto15 (13 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> .............ed era evidente che alla maggior parte degli utenti assidui non fregava nulla della storia personale che il tradito veniva a confessare qui, ma erano mossi da uno spirito di gruppo.Ancora oggi, qualcuno scrive solo per strizzare l'occhio al compagno o alla compagna.Ed è una cosa che mi fa incazzare ancora.


Esatto


----------



## alberto15 (13 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sul neretto, sicuramente è così, ed è un po' il limite dei forum. Non si può sviscerare e approfondire in modo esaustivo, avendo tutti gli elementi e le spiegazioni necessarie (che scaturirebbero invece da un confronto faccia a faccia) e i giudizi sono molto più trancianti, peró tutto deve esaurirsi nel politicamente corretto.


si esatto e' quello che e' successo. Ma non c'e' problema, sono piuttosto sereno adesso


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Perché anche franco è ingegnere? Ed agli ingegneri va' risposto in modo omogeneo ?
> 
> Perché tu sei uno pieno di convinzioni,luoghi comuni , molto conformista ed hai la certezza di essere un gradino sopra agli altri,non a tutti , però ; ne fai una questione di censo ,per tutte le considerazioni che porti. Poi,forse per ciò che  ho detto lui non stimola il mio sarcasmo.....


 Tu con questa storia del censo sei veramente fissato. Ma ci hai mai pensato che il livello del forumista quadratico medio è talmente basso che per sentirsi superiori, anche se hai il portafoglio vuoto, Basta avere la voglia di uscire di casa invece che stare a frignare in giorni sempre uguali davanti a uno schermo? Poi d'accordo che ravanando in mezzo alla mondezza si trovano perle rare, ma farne sempre una questione di soldi è una  sesquipedale idiozia.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte fa comodo non vederli. Più facile giustificarsi .


Se non riesci a volermi bene a modo mio, non mi vuoi abbastanza bene. Di persone che mi vogliono bene a modo loro ne trovo quante ne voglio. Per arrivare a promettere l'esclusiva serve di più.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo te tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliatissima di quello che  penso io riguardo al "censo".
> 
> Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito con un cane come ti saresti sentito? Una merda?  Ecco , io mi sentirei sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisse con uno che sento essere inferiore a me , e non parlo solo di titolo di studio ma "inferiore" in qualsiasi senso, siete voi che l'avete trasformata in una crociata sociale tra operai e ingegneri. Anche io ho conosciuto centinaia di operai che non capiscono un cacchio . E allora?  Posso pensare che se mia moglie mi tradisce con un operaio o un contadino mi possa sentire un po' sminuito? o lo decidete voi cosa mi sminuisce? A te magari sminuisce il fatto che  ti abbia tradito con uno col pisello piu' piccolo del tuo o con i capelli piu' corti o le orecchie a sventola. Non e' un concetto definito. Ho sempre detto che lo e' PER ME. Non sono affatto "pieno di convinzioni e luoghi comuni" anzi sono apertissimo mentalmente. Ho detto solo che apprezzo l'impegno e non la pigrizia. PUNTO. E' il vostro che e' conformismo affermando "gli ingegneri sono inferiori agli operai" . Ma che cacchio vuol dire???
> 
> Il tuo sarcasmo e' voglia di fare del male a prescindere , senza voler capire anzi, cercando intenzionalmente di capire il contrario di quello che intendo dire  e facendolo diventare come oro colato proveniente dalla mia bocca. E' quello che mi da fastidio in te (e in altri 4 o 5 a partire da Ermik, Oriente70, Nocciola, Brunetta, ecc). Altri hanno la mente piu' aperta come Mariben che essendo anche stata da me offesa (e me ne scuso) non mi ha ripagato con la stessa moneta.


Diciamo che prima di sparare a zero uno studio più approfondito dell'ambiente del forum non ci sarebbe stato male. Anche perché sostanzialmente dici cose giuste in un modo che definire a cazzo di cane è poco


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> Io Mi sentirei comunque  sminuito  nei confronti dell'amante [emoji41] chiunque sia.


perché hai un'autostima che fa schifo


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma perche' fate cosi? Uffff . A sentire te se lei mi avesse tradito con il presidente di una multinazionale dovrei sentirmi
> soddisfatto, eccheccacchio!
> 
> Mi sento sminuito se mia moglie mi tradisce. Punto. Poi che sia con una merdaccia allora mi sento ancora piu' sminuito. Il grado di "sminuizione" va da -80% a -100% ok? Ti va bene il numero? Cosi' capisci.


 Questo perché misuriamo sempre quello che abbiamo dato mettendolo sul piatto con le nostre unità di misura, invece che con le unità di misura di chi ci ha tradito. Senza contare che le suindicate merdacce molto spesso hanno capacità manipolatorie di gran lunga superiori alle nostre


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è il sentirsi sminuiti è il capire con chi sei stata sposata
> Credo che sia in assoluto il tradimento peggiore
> Hai sposato uno che pur di scopare è disposto a pagare. Lo schifo assoluto. Almeno per me
> 
> Mi scuso con @_Lara3_


 E perché, su di un amante non si investe tempo? 3 ore del mio tempo valgono sicuramente più di 3 ore di una  escort. Probabilmente quello che fa male, devo dire soprattutto alle donne, quando sentono che l'uomo è andato con una prostituta, sta nel fatto che il sesso diventa un semplice usarsi a vicenda e quindi non c'è nemmeno l'allure romantico del coinvolgimento sentimentale un illegittimo. Sostanzialmente paghi una persona per fare ginnastica.
 Per cui finisci per visualizzare la persona come un cinghiale che si sfoga


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si vero. Ma siccome la pensiamo allo stesso identico modo (a ben guardare lei e' "peggio" di me in quel senso) , il ragionamento fila. Non mi tradirebbe mai con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi o ha le unghie nere o il fiato puzzolente. Poi magari tu lo faresti perche' "ti fa sangue". A lei no


me la presenti?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché, su di un amante non si investe tempo? 3 ore del mio tempo valgono sicuramente più di 3 ore di una  escort. Probabilmente quello che fa male, devo dire soprattutto alle donne, quando sentono che l'uomo è andato con una prostituta, sta nel fatto che il sesso diventa un semplice usarsi a vicenda e quindi non c'è nemmeno l'allure romantico del coinvolgimento sentimentale un illegittimo. Sostanzialmente paghi una persona per fare ginnastica.
> Per cui finisci per visualizzare la persona come un cinghiale che si sfoga


Esatto
Toglierei la parte del romanticismo 
Ma mi piace pensare che la voglia di sesso nasca dall’incontro di un’altra persona e non da un bisogno che sfogo con chiunque fino ad arrivare a pagare


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esatto
> Toglierei la parte del romanticismo
> Ma mi piace pensare che la voglia di sesso nasca dall’incontro di un’altra persona e non da un bisogno che sfogo con chiunque fino ad arrivare a pagare


*Fino ad arrivare* a pagare. Perché per te è un limite estremo? Ci sono tante di quelle persone nel mondo che pensa a doversi comprare l'affetto, che comprare il sesso mi sembra un entry-level, non un confine da superare.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perché hai un'autostima che fa schifo


Sminuito da parte del traditore non vuol dire avere poca autostima [emoji41].
Se tua moglie prepara un amatriciana e la  critichi non significa che tua moglie non sa cucinare.
Ma te hai comunque sminuito la  capacità di tua moglie .[emoji41]
E sicuramente tua moglie non è contenta Delle tue considerazioni.
Non vivo in una teca, a molti/e piace trasgredire basta essere coerenti e vivere con il coniuge ad armi pari [emoji41].
Ma è troppo figo cojonare chi ci vuole bene [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Se reputi giusto vivere dietro una maschera fai pure. Ma non lamentarti Delle reazioni di chi è tradito [emoji41].


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sminuito da parte del traditore non vuol dire avere poca autostima [emoji41].
> Se tua moglie prepara un amatriciana e la  critichi non significa che tua moglie non sa cucinare.
> Ma te hai comunque sminuito la  capacità di tua moglie .[emoji41]
> E sicuramente tua moglie non è contenta Delle tue considerazioni.
> ...


Il tu era generico, non serve che ti metti sulla difensiva alzando un muro di faccine; le reazioni alla scoperta possono essere tante, di miliardi di tipi. Resta il fatto che se ti senti sminuito Il problema è l'autostima.
 Se io venissi tradito da una donna con cui sono 15 anni che vado a letto Non mi serve di vedere l'amante per capire cosa le è scattato nel cervello. mi basta prendere la mia foto di 15 anni fa :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il tu era generico, non serve che ti metti sulla difensiva alzando un muro di faccine; le reazioni alla scoperta possono essere tante, di miliardi di tipi. Resta il fatto che se ti senti sminuito Il problema è l'autostima.
> Se io venissi tradito da una donna con cui sono 15 anni che vado a letto Non mi serve di vedere l'amante per capire cosa le è scattato nel cervello. mi basta prendere la mia foto di 15 anni fa :rotfl:


Per l'amante non sono passati 15 anni?
Chiunque sia è una scelta che scredita il coniuge. 
Ma soprattutto non aiuta la coppia a crescere ma è solo un appagamento di uno a scapito dell'altro [emoji57].


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per l'amante non sono passati 15 anni?
> Chiunque sia è una scelta che scredita il coniuge.
> Ma soprattutto non aiuta la coppia a crescere ma è solo un appagamento di uno a scapito dell'altro [emoji57].


come se nelle coppie fedeli non esistessero i giochetti volti a fregarsi vicendevolmente.  Sembrano quelli che compiono cattive azioni e danno la colpa al diavolo. Quando si parla di corna  tutta la piccineria, i compromessi, le bassezze e più in generale Tutta la melma che serve a cementare la civile convivenza tra coppia diventano immediatamente una specie di Eden a cui tornare perché il nemico sta fuori dal villaggio. :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> come se nelle coppie fedeli non esistessero i giochetti volti a fregarsi vicendevolmente.  Sembrano quelli che compiono cattive azioni e danno la colpa al diavolo. Quando si parla di corna  tutta la piccineria, i compromessi, le bassezze e più in generale Tutta la melma che serve a cementare la civile convivenza tra coppia diventano immediatamente una specie di Eden a cui tornare perché il nemico sta fuori dal villaggio. :rotfl:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> come se nelle coppie fedeli non esistessero i giochetti volti a fregarsi vicendevolmente.  Sembrano quelli che compiono cattive azioni e danno la colpa al diavolo. Quando si parla di corna  tutta la piccineria, i compromessi, le bassezze e più in generale Tutta la melma che serve a cementare la civile convivenza tra coppia diventano immediatamente una specie di Eden a cui tornare perché il nemico sta fuori dal villaggio. :rotfl:


Per la cronaca sto preparando i peperoni per domani[emoji39].
C'è modo e modo per trasgredire.
E non sai quanti cojoni /e  giocano senza sapere le regole e portano lo schifo a casa [emoji58]


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per la cronaca sto preparando i peperoni per domani[emoji39].
> C'è modo e modo per trasgredire.
> E non sai quanti cojoni /e  giocano senza sapere le regole e portano lo schifo a casa [emoji58]


Come per la musica. ci sono le regole, ma il talento non si insegna. non c'è niente da fare. se ti porti lo schifo in casa molto spesso e perché dai alle regole la priorità rispetto ad essere felici.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come per la musica. ci sono le regole, ma il talento non si insegna. non c'è niente da fare. se ti porti lo schifo in casa molto spesso e perché dai alle regole la priorità rispetto ad essere felici.


Qui entriamo nella supercazzola . 
Cosa è essere felici?


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu con questa storia del censo sei veramente fissato. Ma ci hai mai pensato che il livello del forumista quadratico medio è talmente basso che per sentirsi superiori, anche se hai il portafoglio vuoto, Basta avere la voglia di uscire di casa invece che stare a frignare in giorni sempre uguali davanti a uno schermo? Poi d'accordo che ravanando in mezzo alla mondezza si trovano perle rare, ma farne sempre una questione di soldi è una  sesquipedale idiozia.


Il prestigio sociale è dato "quasi" sempre dal censo, dalla posizione professionale; di questo parlavo con uno che continua a ribadire che preferirebbe come amante per la moglie un dirigente incapace ed inetto, o un professionista con la laurea falsa, ad un operaio che sappia a memoria la Divina Commedia . Per conformismo sociale evidentemente. Anche se è molto più facile imbattersi nella prima categoria che nella seconda....


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Fino ad arrivare* a pagare. Perché per te è un limite estremo? Ci sono tante di quelle persone nel mondo che pensa a doversi comprare l'affetto, che comprare il sesso mi sembra un entry-level, non un confine da superare.


Bella questa!


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui entriamo nella supercazzola .
> Cosa è essere felici?


Più che nella supercazzola, Entriamo nel soggettivo assoluto. Per me essere felici vuol dire coltivare quei sacrosanti egoismi che mi fanno stare bene bilanciandoli con interesse generale del progetto famiglia. Se ci riesco sono felice, Se non ce la faccio ci lavoro su.


stany ha detto:


> Il prestigio sociale è dato "quasi" sempre dal censo, dalla posizione professionale; di questo parlavo con uno che continua a ribadire che preferirebbe come amante per la moglie un dirigente incapace ed inetto, o un professionista con la laurea falsa, ad un operaio che sappia a memoria la Divina Commedia . Per conformismo sociale evidentemente. Anche se è molto più facile imbattersi nella prima categoria che nella seconda....


 come tutte le semplificazioni servono a velocizzare i processi di scelta. Io non toccherei neanche con la pala del pizzettaro una che mangia con la bocca aperta, ovvio che se cerco la principessa non la vado a cercare sotto un mucchio di letame.
Quelli che amano scaccolare disagiati di solito sono coloro i quali hanno problemi di autostima per conto loro, per cui vanno a cercarsi la situazione alla Pretty woman, dove prendono uno scartafaccio, le raccontano che è un diamante grezzo da sgrezzare, si godono la posizione molto comoda del pigmalione, dopodiché, con poche rarissime eccezioni, la ributtano nel contesto da cui le hanno tirate fuori e passano al soggetto successivo.
Alcune persone prendono la palla al balzo per far propri usi e costumi di chi è stato educato meglio di loro, altre fuggono urlando per tornare alla serenità del trogolo natio, altri ancora galleggiano per un tempo indefinito. Qualcuno si innamora davvero. Ma sono pochi. Perlopiù, con l'eccezione di pochi Talenti grezzi raccolti veramente con la lente d'ingrandimento, il 90% dei disagiati che scaccoli ti delude prima o poi.
Se invece ti piace la principessa, ma devi avere le spalle larghe per reggere il confronto, prendi la spada e vai a prendere il drago a Calci nelle palle.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Diciamo che prima di sparare a zero uno studio più approfondito dell'ambiente del forum non ci sarebbe stato male. Anche perché sostanzialmente dici cose giuste in un modo che definire a cazzo di cane è poco


potrei dire che dico cose giuste ma gli utenti fanno finta di non capire. Ma va bene, almeno qualcuno che non dice che ho sparato cavolate finora sul "censo".....


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che nella supercazzola, Entriamo nel soggettivo assoluto. Per me essere felici vuol dire coltivare quei sacrosanti egoismi che mi fanno stare bene bilanciandoli con interesse generale del progetto famiglia. Se ci riesco sono felice, Se non ce la faccio ci lavoro su.
> come tutte le semplificazioni servono a velocizzare i processi di scelta. Io non toccherei neanche con la pala del pizzettaro una che mangia con la bocca aperta, ovvio che se cerco la principessa non la vado a cercare sotto un mucchio di letame.
> Quelli che amano scaccolare disagiati di solito sono coloro i quali hanno problemi di autostima per conto loro, per cui vanno a cercarsi la situazione alla Pretty woman, dove prendono uno scartafaccio, le raccontano che è un diamante grezzo da sgrezzare, si godono la posizione molto comoda del pigmalione, dopodiché, con poche rarissime eccezioni, la ributtano nel contesto da cui le hanno tirate fuori e passano al soggetto successivo.
> Alcune persone prendono la palla al balzo per far propri usi e costumi di chi è stato educato meglio di loro, altre fuggono urlando per tornare alla serenità del trogolo natio, altri ancora galleggiano per un tempo indefinito. Qualcuno si innamora davvero. Ma sono pochi. Perlopiù, con l'eccezione di pochi Talenti grezzi raccolti veramente con la lente d'ingrandimento, il 90% dei disagiati che scaccoli ti delude prima o poi.
> Se invece ti piace la principessa, ma devi avere le spalle larghe per reggere il confronto, prendi la spada e vai a prendere il drago a Calci nelle palle.


Concordo, ci sono persone umili, di bassa estrazione, ignoranti,ma dotate  di innata educazione e signorilità, che ne fanno perle rare, come dici; ma anche rampolli di prestigiose famiglie , talmente cafoni, che non si vorrebbero nemmeno come vicini di casa. 
Una cosa è certa: va premiato lo sforzo per affrancarsi da una situazione di degrado ed ignoranza, così come è deprecabile chi partendo da una posizione privilegiata riesca a dissipare ciò che dalla famiglia ha ereditato nel proprio DNA : cultura , educazione, ma anche risorse materiali.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senza contare che le suindicate merdacce molto spesso hanno capacità manipolatorie di gran lunga superiori alle nostre


Nel mio caso specifico penso di no ma potrebbe anche essere. Cioe' che mia moglie si faccia "manipolare"... Ma tutto puo' essere, ovviamente. Tendo a pensare (o meglio credo sia proprio cosi') che lui l'abbia corteggiata e le ci sia stata di sua spontanea volonta' non tenendo molto presente le conseguenze del suo atto. Mi pare abbastanza comune come atteggiamento.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico penso di no ma potrebbe anche essere. Cioe' che mia moglie si faccia "manipolare"... Ma tutto puo' essere, ovviamente. Tendo a pensare (o meglio credo sia proprio cosi') che lui l'abbia corteggiata e le ci sia stata di sua spontanea volonta' non tenendo molto presente le conseguenze del suo atto. Mi pare abbastanza comune come atteggiamento.


Altro grosso errore. Le conseguenze della scoperta, non dell'atto.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu con questa storia del censo sei veramente fissato. Ma ci hai mai pensato che il livello del forumista quadratico medio è talmente basso che per sentirsi superiori, anche se hai il portafoglio vuoto, Basta avere la voglia di uscire di casa invece che stare a frignare in giorni sempre uguali davanti a uno schermo? Poi d'accordo che ravanando in mezzo alla mondezza si trovano perle rare, ma farne sempre una questione di soldi è una  sesquipedale idiozia.



ah ah ah vero!


----------



## oriente70 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che nella supercazzola, Entriamo nel soggettivo assoluto. Per me essere felici vuol dire coltivare quei sacrosanti egoismi che mi fanno stare bene bilanciandoli con interesse generale del progetto famiglia. Se ci riesco sono felice, Se non ce la faccio ci lavoro su.
> come tutte le semplificazioni servono a velocizzare i processi di scelta. Io non toccherei neanche con la pala del pizzettaro una che mangia con la bocca aperta, ovvio che se cerco la principessa non la vado a cercare sotto un mucchio di letame.
> Quelli che amano scaccolare disagiati di solito sono coloro i quali hanno problemi di autostima per conto loro, per cui vanno a cercarsi la situazione alla Pretty woman, dove prendono uno scartafaccio, le raccontano che è un diamante grezzo da sgrezzare, si godono la posizione molto comoda del pigmalione, dopodiché, con poche rarissime eccezioni, la ributtano nel contesto da cui le hanno tirate fuori e passano al soggetto successivo.
> Alcune persone prendono la palla al balzo per far propri usi e costumi di chi è stato educato meglio di loro, altre fuggono urlando per tornare alla serenità del trogolo natio, altri ancora galleggiano per un tempo indefinito. Qualcuno si innamora davvero. Ma sono pochi. Perlopiù, con l'eccezione di pochi Talenti grezzi raccolti veramente con la lente d'ingrandimento, il 90% dei disagiati che scaccoli ti delude prima o poi.
> Se invece ti piace la principessa, ma devi avere le spalle larghe per reggere il confronto, prendi la spada e vai a prendere il drago a Calci nelle palle.


Ecco è soggettivo .
il mio star bene io lo posso condividere.
Piccola differenza.
Altrimenti sarei restato battitore libero.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro grosso errore. Le conseguenze della scoperta, non dell'atto.



si beh della scoperta certo, poteva andare avanti a fare sesso per anni e non mi sarei accorto. Poi l'amante (lui ) ha voluto esagerare e quest'azione ha comportato la mia scoperta. Tenendo un profilo basso non si sarebbero mai fatti scoprire.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il prestigio sociale è dato "quasi" sempre dal censo, dalla posizione professionale; di questo parlavo con uno che continua a ribadire che preferirebbe come amante per la moglie un dirigente incapace ed inetto, o un professionista con la laurea falsa, ad un operaio che sappia a memoria la Divina Commedia . Per conformismo sociale evidentemente. Anche se è molto più facile imbattersi nella prima categoria che nella seconda....


ti confermi conformista , non ho mai detto questo . Ho solo detto che nel 95% dei casi chi conosce la divina commedia a memoria ha un grado di cultura mediamente elevato di uno che non la sa. Poi tu e gli altri continuate a parlare del restante 5% come se fosse la norma quando invece non lo e' affatto.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelli che amano scaccolare disagiati di solito sono coloro i quali hanno problemi di autostima per conto loro, per cui vanno a cercarsi la situazione alla Pretty woman, dove prendono uno scartafaccio, le raccontano che è un diamante grezzo da sgrezzare, si godono la posizione molto comoda del pigmalione, dopodiché, con poche rarissime eccezioni, la ributtano nel contesto da cui le hanno tirate fuori e passano al soggetto successivo.
> Alcune persone prendono la palla al balzo per far propri usi e costumi di chi è stato educato meglio di loro, altre fuggono urlando per tornare alla serenità del trogolo natio, altri ancora galleggiano per un tempo indefinito. Qualcuno si innamora davvero. Ma sono pochi. Perlopiù, con l'eccezione di pochi Talenti grezzi raccolti veramente con la lente d'ingrandimento, il 90% dei disagiati che scaccoli ti delude prima o poi.
> Se invece ti piace la principessa, ma devi avere le spalle larghe per reggere il confronto, prendi la spada e vai a prendere il drago a Calci nelle palle.


Concordo e rimando a "STANY" il commento


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico penso di no ma potrebbe anche essere. Cioe' che mia moglie si faccia "manipolare"... Ma tutto puo' essere, ovviamente. Tendo a pensare (o meglio credo sia proprio cosi') che lui l'abbia corteggiata e le ci sia stata di sua spontanea volonta' non tenendo molto presente le conseguenze del suo atto. Mi pare abbastanza comune come atteggiamento.


Guarda che le merdacce cui si riferisce il papero , erano quelle che citavi tu: quelle che dovessero scoparsi tua moglie senza curriculum abbasserebbero ulteriormente la tua autostima, che non lo "stimato" dirigente che l'ha fatto per davvero.....
Stante l'assioma del papero, il dirigente in oggetto, non sarebbe dotato di così elevate capacità manipolatorie, il che, va a vantaggio di tua moglie la quale , evidentemente, è in grado scientemente di scegliere da chi farsi scopare, senza l'alibi della manipolazione...


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si beh della scoperta certo, poteva andare avanti a fare sesso per anni e non mi sarei accorto. Poi l'amante (lui ) ha voluto esagerare e quest'azione ha comportato la mia scoperta. Tenendo un profilo basso non si sarebbero mai fatti scoprire.


Ma coi sottoposti (merdacce) i potenti si comportano così!


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ti confermi conformista , non ho mai detto questo . Ho solo detto che nel 95% dei casi chi conosce la divina commedia a memoria ha un grado di cultura mediamente elevato di uno che non la sa. Poi tu e gli altri continuate a parlare del restante 5% come se fosse la norma quando invece non lo e' affatto.


Appunto: è più facile trovare professionisti con lauree false, dirigenti corrotti ed incapaci , che facchini che conoscano il latino...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Fino ad arrivare* a pagare. Perché per te è un limite estremo? Ci sono tante di quelle persone nel mondo che pensa a doversi comprare l'affetto, che comprare il sesso mi sembra un entry-level, non un confine da superare.


Per me lo è . È un modo di essere così lontano dal mio che non posso conviverci


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Concordo e rimando a "STANY" il commento


Ho già risposto.


----------



## patroclo (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo perché misuriamo sempre quello che abbiamo dato mettendolo sul piatto con le nostre unità di misura, invece che con le unità di misura di chi ci ha tradito. Senza contare che le suindicate merdacce molto spesso hanno capacità manipolatorie di gran lunga superiori alle nostre





stany ha detto:


> Guarda che le merdacce cui si riferisce il papero , erano quelle che citavi tu: quelle che dovessero scoparsi tua moglie senza curriculum abbasserebbero ulteriormente la tua autostima, che non lo "stimato" dirigente che l'ha fatto per davvero.....
> Stante l'assioma del papero, il dirigente in oggetto, non sarebbe dotato di così elevate capacità manipolatorie, il che, va a vantaggio di tua moglie la quale , evidentemente, è in grado scientemente di scegliere da chi farsi scopare, senza l'alibi della manipolazione...


per me il riferimento di Arci era alla moglie non all'amante


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> per me il riferimento di Arci era alla moglie non all'amante


No.... tant'è che l'ingegnere ha risposto a tono al papero, sostenendo la possibile manipolazione della moglie da parte del megadirettore generale conte Baraban....
Le merdacce sarebbero quelle dotate di inqualificabili capacità manipolatorie nei confronti delle mogli di mariti appartenenti a classi più elevate: dirigenti, avvocati....


----------



## patroclo (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No.... tant'è che l'ingegnere ha risposto a tono al papero, sostenendo la possibile manipolazione della moglie da parte del megadirettore generale conte Baraban....
> Le merdacce sarebbero quelle dotate di inqualificabili capacità manipolatorie nei confronti delle mogli di mariti appartenenti a classi più elevate: dirigenti, avvocati....


.....dai per scontato che l'ingegnere non sbagli....aspettiamo il papero chiarificatore


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....dai per scontato che l'ingegnere non sbagli....aspettiamo il papero chiarificatore


Beh..  ha poco da sbagliare: sono post e post che ribadisce la tesi. Poi era chiarissimo....guarda  che sotto il profilo dell'appartenenza si ritrovano, l'ing. e l'avv. Ed è molto chiaro nei loro scritti....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo, ci sono persone umili, di bassa estrazione, ignoranti,ma dotate  di innata educazione e signorilità, che ne fanno perle rare, come dici; ma anche rampolli di prestigiose famiglie , talmente cafoni, che non si vorrebbero nemmeno come vicini di casa.
> Una cosa è certa: va premiato lo sforzo per affrancarsi da una situazione di degrado ed ignoranza, così come è deprecabile chi partendo da una posizione privilegiata riesca a dissipare ciò che dalla famiglia ha ereditato nel proprio DNA : cultura , educazione, ma anche risorse materiali.


Ma la classe l'educazione non sono innate. Ma proprio per niente. Sono qualcosa che ti viene inculcato nei primissimi anni di vita in base all'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto. Non dico che sia una legge matematica, ma poco ci manca. Per quanto riguarda poi i rampolli che tu immagini terribilmente maleducati probabilmente deriva dal fatto che tu ne fai sempre una questione di soldi. Conosco gente con la fabbrichetta del papi, che se li porti fuori dal Circoletto in cui sono qualcuno per interposta persona, sono pesci fuor d'acqua che la metà basta.


oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco è soggettivo .
> il mio star bene io lo posso condividere.
> Piccola differenza.
> Altrimenti sarei restato battitore libero.


Io lo condivido molto più di te. Lo condivido con un sacco di gente vedi qua tu con una persona sola. Rimettiti a fare i peperoni che quelli sì che li puoi condividere in giro!


alberto15 ha detto:


> si beh della scoperta certo, poteva andare avanti a fare sesso per anni e non mi sarei accorto. Poi l'amante (lui ) ha voluto esagerare e quest'azione ha comportato la mia scoperta. Tenendo un profilo basso non si sarebbero mai fatti scoprire.


Esatto. Ma le conseguenze arrivano dalla scoperta, mai dal tradimento.


alberto15 ha detto:


> Concordo e rimando a "STANY" il commento


Se ci metti la @ vicino è meglio


stany ha detto:


> Ma coi sottoposti (merdacce) i potenti si comportano così!


Madonna quanto devi aver vissuto una vita alla ragionier fantozzi. Io ho 100000 modi diversi di comportarmi con 100000 persone diverse. Anche se sono sottoposti.


Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me lo è . È un modo di essere così lontano dal mio che non posso conviverci


Lo capisco, anche a me l'idea di affittare qualcuno per svuotarmi i coglioni non piace. Però ti posso dire che ci sono forme di Body rental molto vicino alla prostituzione che invece sono estremamente divertenti.


ermik ha detto:


> per me il riferimento di Arci era alla moglie non all'amante


In realtà parlavo dell'amante. Ma proprio per il fatto che lui si sente squalificato dal confronto con l'amante. La moglie è una tua scelta. Non siamo mai squalificati da chi scegliamo, perché le nostre scelte parlano di noi. È il motivo per cui ti incazzi di più se tuo figlio si comporta male davanti ad estranei piuttosto che in casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh..  ha poco da sbagliare: sono post e post che ribadisce la tesi. Poi era chiarissimo....guarda  che sotto il profilo dell'appartenenza si ritrovano, l'ing. e l'avv. Ed è molto chiaro nei loro scritti....


Altro grosso errore. Io mi trovo bene con le persone intelligenti. Sono convinto che l'ingegnere sia stupidamente brusco ed aggressivo, ma ha sostanzialmente ragione sotto un sacco di profili. Solo che mio caro, richiedere uno sfoggio di intelligenza sociale ad un ingegnere, mi sembra onestamente una follia. :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma la classe l'educazione non sono innate. Ma proprio per niente. Sono qualcosa che ti viene inculcato nei primissimi anni di vita in base all'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto. Non dico che sia una legge matematica, ma poco ci manca. Per quanto riguarda poi i rampolli che tu immagini terribilmente maleducati probabilmente deriva dal fatto che tu ne fai sempre una questione di soldi. Conosco gente con la fabbrichetta del papi, che se li porti fuori dal Circoletto in cui sono qualcuno per interposta persona, sono pesci fuor d'acqua che la metà basta.
> 
> Io lo condivido molto più di te. Lo condivido con un sacco di gente vedi qua tu con una persona sola. Rimettiti a fare i peperoni che quelli sì che li puoi condividere in giro!
> 
> ...


Ma non lo condividi a chi vuoi bene.
Peperoni fatti [emoji39]. Domani si griglia [emoji39].


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro grosso errore. Io mi trovo bene con le persone intelligenti. Sono convinto che l'ingegnere sia stupidamente brusco ed aggressivo, ma ha sostanzialmente ragione sotto un sacco di profili. Solo che mio caro, richiedere uno sfoggio di intelligenza sociale ad un ingegnere, mi sembra onestamente una follia. :rotfl:


Anch'io mi trovo bene con le persone intelligenti, che si rivelano tali soprattutto per come si pongono.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non lo condividi a chi vuoi bene.
> Peperoni fatti [emoji39]. Domani si griglia [emoji39].


Cazzata grossa come una casa. Nel mio cuore c'è un sacco di spazio. E voglio bene ad un sacco di gente, e pure ricambiato. Essere una zoccola dal cuore d'oro ha i suoi vantaggi. 
Con questo post mi hai appena ricordato perché con te non mi ci cambierei manco l'unghia del dito mignolo.


stany ha detto:


> Anch'io mi trovo bene con le persone intelligenti, che si rivelano tali soprattutto per come si pongono.


Non sono d'accordo. Qui dentro abbiamo subito per secoli i post di piagnoni cornuti aggressivi rompicoglioni attaccati alla morale comune come se fosse uno scudo per difendersi l'anima, c'è ancora gente che legge [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] per pagine, e rompiamo i coglioni all'ingegnere se sta con il culo girato dopo essersi trovato la testa pesante di fresco? Sai perfettamente che io ragiono sul fatto che se hai le corna è colpa tua. Sempre. Quindi tranquillo che non faccio sconti. Però scusa, un po' di palle girate ci stanno


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Appunto: è più facile trovare professionisti con lauree false, dirigenti corrotti ed incapaci , che facchini che conoscano il latino...


Si come no lauree false  ce ne saranno 1 su 100.000... e pure di facchini che conoscono il latino


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro grosso errore. Io mi trovo bene con le persone intelligenti. Sono convinto che l'ingegnere sia stupidamente brusco ed aggressivo, ma ha sostanzialmente ragione sotto un sacco di profili. Solo che mio caro, richiedere uno sfoggio di intelligenza sociale ad un ingegnere, mi sembra onestamente una follia. :rotfl:


Volutamente brusco, non ho bisogno di indorarvi la pillola. Vedo che mi sei abbastanza affine come pensiero e non crei barriere "opinionistiche" fittizie basate sulle tue convinzioni sul mio "caso"
Beh ingegnere , ti stupira' ma la cosa che ho imparato meglio ad ingegneria e' la capacita' di esprimere concetti in modo chiaro e conciso. E a capire le persone.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che le merdacce cui si riferisce il papero , erano quelle che citavi tu: quelle che dovessero scoparsi tua moglie senza curriculum abbasserebbero ulteriormente la tua autostima, che non lo "stimato" dirigente che l'ha fatto per davvero.....
> Stante l'assioma del papero, il dirigente in oggetto, non sarebbe dotato di così elevate capacità manipolatorie, il che, va a vantaggio di tua moglie la quale , evidentemente, è in grado scientemente di scegliere da chi farsi scopare, senza l'alibi della manipolazione...


A maggior ragione una "merdaccia" (un operaio per intenderci) non dispone mediamente, almeno nel caso di mia moglie , le capacita' manipolatorie e/o seduttive. Poi puo' sedurre la presidentessa di una multinazionale (quella dell'elicottero gigolottistico per dirne una), tutto e' possibile, il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma coi sottoposti (merdacce) i potenti si comportano così!


Non vedo cosa c'entri col mio caso. Nessuno e' sottoposto di nessuno


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A maggior ragione una "merdaccia" (un operaio per intenderci) non dispone mediamente, almeno nel caso di mia moglie , le capacita' manipolatorie e/o seduttive. Poi puo' sedurre la presidentessa di una multinazionale (quella dell'elicottero gigolottistico per dirne una), tutto e' possibile, il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario


Questo è vero: sempre meglio non generalizzare.


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa c'entri col mio caso. Nessuno e' sottoposto di nessuno


Beh... Partivo dal concetto di merdaccia che citava il papero; che eccome li considera sottoposti: centomila modi per centomila persone .Che comunque è un concetto "democratico" , dal momento che l'adattamento è finalizzato ad empatizzare coi "sottoposti; mentre un atteggiamento univoco ed inflessibile, denoterebbe imperio e corcizione (salvo poi fare i conti con le rimostranze sindacali dei sottoposti organizzati).


----------



## stany (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa c'entri col mio caso. Nessuno e' sottoposto di nessuno


Nel tuo caso ho preso spunto (già detto) dalle tue parole secondo le quali con un premio Nobel ti sentiresti a disagio e, traslando il concetto alla scala professionale,un megadirigente (come l'amante di tua moglie) sia una figura cui oggettivamente ti senta inferiore.Hai ragione, la parola giusta è inferiore, e non sottoposto. Nel caso dei dipendenti ,o meglio, dei clienti dello studio del papero è più idonea "sottoposti".


----------



## alberto15 (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro grosso errore. Io mi trovo bene con le persone intelligenti. Sono convinto che l'ingegnere sia stupidamente brusco ed aggressivo, ma ha sostanzialmente ragione sotto un sacco di profili. Solo che mio caro, richiedere uno sfoggio di intelligenza sociale ad un ingegnere, mi sembra onestamente una follia. :rotfl:


Volutamente brusco, non ho bisogno di indorarvi la pillola. Vedo che mi sei abbastanza affine come pensiero e non crei barriere "opinionistiche" fittizie basate sulle tue convinzioni sul mio "caso"
Beh ingegnere , ti stupira' ma la cosa che ho imparato meglio ad ingegneria e' la capacita' di esprimere concetti in modo chiaro e conciso. E a capire le persone.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Volutamente brusco, non ho bisogno di indorarvi la pillola. Vedo che mi sei abbastanza affine come pensiero e non crei barriere "opinionistiche" fittizie basate sulle tue convinzioni sul mio "caso"
> Beh ingegnere , ti stupira' ma la cosa che ho imparato meglio ad ingegneria e' la capacita' di esprimere concetti in modo chiaro e conciso. E a capire le persone.





alberto15 ha detto:


> Volutamente brusco, non ho bisogno di indorarvi la pillola. Vedo che mi sei abbastanza affine come pensiero e non crei barriere "opinionistiche" fittizie basate sulle tue convinzioni sul mio "caso"
> Beh ingegnere , ti stupira' ma la cosa che ho imparato meglio ad ingegneria e' la capacita' di esprimere concetti in modo chiaro e conciso. E a capire le persone.


Tutti creano barriere opinionisti che fittizie basate sulle convinzioni e le esperienze. Si chiama proiezione ed è il meccanismo psicologico base con cui tutti affrontano un giudizio. Quasi nessuno riesce, quando gli racconto una fattispecie, a non immedesimarsi. È la funzione del forum sta esattamente nel filtrare un'esperienza che tu vedi come univoca perché fa parte del tuo vissuto e dei suoi presupposti, attraverso la lente deformante delle vite altrui. Altrimenti basterebbe un algoritmo.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cazzata grossa come una casa. Nel mio cuore c'è un sacco di spazio. E voglio bene ad un sacco di gente, e pure ricambiato. Essere una zoccola dal cuore d'oro ha i suoi vantaggi.
> Con questo post mi hai appena ricordato perché con te non mi ci cambierei manco l'unghia del dito mignolo.
> 
> Non sono d'accordo. Qui dentro abbiamo subito per secoli i post di piagnoni cornuti aggressivi rompicoglioni attaccati alla morale comune come se fosse uno scudo per difendersi l'anima, c'è ancora gente che legge [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] per pagine, e rompiamo i coglioni all'ingegnere se sta con il culo girato dopo essersi trovato la testa pesante di fresco? Sai perfettamente che io ragiono sul fatto che se hai le corna è colpa tua. Sempre. Quindi tranquillo che non faccio sconti. Però scusa, un po' di palle girate ci stanno


Buongiorno uomo dal cuore grande ..
Oggi è ferragosto e mi sento buono ...
Condividi la tua visione con chi ti dorme accanto con chi ti ha cresciuto e con chi stai crescendo .
A chiacchiere so tutti bravi [emoji3].
Fatti non minchiate [emoji3].
Poi la minchiata dello status sociale e titoli ed esami ... Per trombare ... ancora chiacchiere.
Se una vuole trombare sceglie ben altro [emoji57]. Vorrei presentarvi Igor russo biondo okki blu palestrato operaio 44 anni, lavora con me ... Quello le colleziona va dalla casalinga annoiata alla manager .
Pallonari


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Buongiorno uomo dal cuore grande ..
> Oggi è ferragosto e mi sento buono ...
> Condividi la tua visione con chi ti dorme accanto con chi ti ha cresciuto e con chi stai crescendo .
> A chiacchiere so tutti bravi [emoji3].
> ...


Lascia perdere la scusa delle festività. Tu di buono al massimo hai la peperonata. Sei un rosicone incattivito e si vede a 50 km. Detto questo quelle che vanno a letto con uno con il nero sotto le unghie, normalmente non vengono a letto con me. E va benissimo così.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se una vuole trombare sceglie ben altro [emoji57]. Vorrei presentarvi Igor russo biondo okki blu palestrato operaio 44 anni, lavora con me ... Quello le colleziona va dalla casalinga annoiata alla manager .
> Pallonari


Parti dal presupposto che le donne guardino solo il fisico. Certe si ma la maggior parte no . E meno male. Igor al massimo ti puo dire "ti spiezzo in due" . Poi vuoto pneumatico.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No.... tant'è che l'ingegnere ha risposto a tono al papero, sostenendo la possibile manipolazione della moglie da parte del megadirettore generale conte Baraban....
> Le merdacce sarebbero quelle dotate di inqualificabili capacità manipolatorie nei confronti delle mogli di mariti appartenenti a classi più elevate: dirigenti, avvocati....


??? Mai sostenuto la "possibile manipolazione". Quella c'e' solo nei tuoi sogni.


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ??? Mai sostenuto la "possibile manipolazione". Quella c'e' solo nei tuoi sogni.


Ma infatti non è manipolazione. E' fascino. Che poi per me è la capacità di saper tenere alla giusta distanza l'altro. Il fascino si misura in metri, per alcuni chilometri  
Poi non saprei: per me, non è cosa in stretta connessione con lo status. Ci sono fior di  "studiati" con un buon lavoro che ai miei occhi sono proprio terra terra, così come persone meno acculturate, con un lavoro modesto, che viaggiano su altri pianeti. Una volta rimasi affascinatissima nel vedere un meccanico all'opera. Si vedeva che era appassionato.
Quando guardo la passione con cui mio figlio smonta le sue macchinine (e le rompe ) per osservare i  "pezzi" (l'altro giorno mi faceva notare la molla della retrocarica.... Tre anni e mezzo di bambino   ).... Beh.... L'ho immaginato meccanico 
Poi farà quello che vuole: se vorrà, spero di potergli dare tutti gli aiuti possibili. Altrimenti credo si farà volentieri una ragione di non essere guardato per lo status  . Per carità: niente di così male, in sé. Male se e' SOLO lo status. Per me.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che le donne guardino solo il fisico. Certe si ma la maggior parte no . E meno male. Igor al massimo ti puo dire "ti spiezzo in due" . Poi vuoto pneumatico.


Beato te che credi a loro.
Dai troppe cose per scontate ... I tempi cambiano e te stai invecchiando se pensi che le donne ora non cerchino prestazioni o l'avventura con uno che ha una certa reputazione [emoji41].
Come era il detto provare per credere e molte provano [emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lascia perdere la scusa delle festività. Tu di buono al massimo hai la peperonata. Sei un rosicone incattivito e si vede a 50 km. Detto questo quelle che vanno a letto con uno con il nero sotto le unghie, normalmente non vengono a letto con me. E va benissimo così.


Io ho rosicato l'osso [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] con contorno di peperoni.
Il nero sotto le unghie! ..  si rosicà quando uno deve usare il suo status per trombare [emoji41].
C'è chi tromba perché avvocato e chi tromba perché ha . [emoji41].
Io non trombo[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io ho rosicato l'osso [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] con contorno di peperoni.
> Il nero sotto le unghie! ..  si rosicà quando uno deve usare il suo status per trombare [emoji41].
> C'è chi tromba perché avvocato e chi tromba perché ha . [emoji41].
> Io non trombo[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


Beh.
Diciamoci la verità, oltre che l'ovvio.
Il nero sotto le unghie capita a tutti. Anche l'alito pesante, la flatulenza, le caccole nel naso, la cacca molle, le ascelle pezzate e altre simili amenità.

Diciamo che c'è chi poi si lava e chi no.
E che purtroppo incappo in fior di personalità di cui intuisco la scarsa igiene, così come operai che smessa la tuta da lavoro sono più curati di una signorina. E poi anche viceversa.
Mentre pulisco il culetto di mio figlio (che non emana rose) posso diventare puzzona anch'io per un incidente del mestiere


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ci sono fior di  "studiati" con un buon lavoro che ai miei occhi sono proprio terra terra, così come persone meno acculturate, con un lavoro modesto, che viaggiano su altri pianeti. Una volta rimasi affascinatissima nel vedere un meccanico all'opera. Si vedeva che era appassionato.


Guarda che tra un meccanico e un operaio generico c'e' un abisso.... .p.s. guarda che sono bravissimo con la meccanica e sono un restauratore conosciutissimo nell'ambiente quindi con me sfondi una porta aperta.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Beato te che credi a loro.
> Dai troppe cose per scontate ... I tempi cambiano e te stai invecchiando se pensi che le donne ora non cerchino prestazioni o l'avventura con uno che ha una certa reputazione [emoji41].
> Come era il detto provare per credere e molte provano [emoji41].


Avete visto un po troppi film di Lino Banfi


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh.
> Diciamoci la verità, oltre che l'ovvio.
> Il nero sotto le unghie capita a tutti. Anche l'alito pesante, la flatulenza, le caccole nel naso, la cacca molle, le ascelle pezzate e altre simili amenità.
> 
> ...



La questione è il tipo di vita che uno vuole fare .
Se uno vuole essere battitore libero deve presentarsi in una certa maniera [emoji41] e ci sono persone con una chimica particolare che possono fare pure il becchino ma cacchio sanno conquistare una donna con quattro chiacchiere.
Poi ci sono quelli che devono acvostare il Mercedes e chiedere quanto [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] .
Finché i bambini mangiano e cagano (scusa la schiettezza) va tutto bene.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Avete visto un po troppi film di Lino Banfi


E te credo troppo alle favole.
Se una vuole trombare non va con chi tromba peggio [emoji23]. Va con chi tromba Meglio [emoji41].


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E te credo troppo alle favole.
> Se una vuole trombare non va con chi tromba peggio [emoji23]. Va con chi tromba Meglio [emoji41].


Sei pieno di stereotipi sulle donne. Chi ti ha detto che nel mio caso sia un motivo di chi "tromba meglio". Siete troppo legati a cliche' e conformismi vari...


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La questione è il tipo di vita che uno vuole fare .
> Se uno vuole essere battitore libero deve presentarsi in una certa maniera [emoji41] e ci sono persone con una chimica particolare che possono fare pure il becchino ma cacchio sanno conquistare una donna con quattro chiacchiere.
> Poi ci sono quelli che devono acvostare il Mercedes e chiedere quanto [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] .
> Finché i bambini mangiano e cagano (scusa la schiettezza) va tutto bene.


Se la donna e' la stessa in entrambi i casi allora potresti avere anche ragione...


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se la donna e' la stessa in entrambi i casi allora potresti avere anche ragione...


Piccola esperienza. Hotel 5stelle abu dhabi i nostri manager erano in fissa per una italiana [emoji41]ma nessuno era riuscito a spuntarla  [emoji41]. fine settimana anche noi in hotel e scatta la  scommessa con più di 3000 euro sul piatto, chi ha vinto non era manager.
Il dubbio mi è sempre restato se avesse  proposto alla tipa 3000euro per una notte [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sei pieno di stereotipi sulle donne. Chi ti ha detto che nel mio caso sia un motivo di chi "tromba meglio". Siete troppo legati a cliche' e conformismi vari...


Uno non rovina una famiglia per un amore platonico [emoji16]


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Uno non rovina una famiglia per un amore platonico [emoji16]


Sicuramente no. Un amore platonico può essere al più un campanello d'allarme. Perché in fondo si vorrebbe quello che ci si limita a collocare su un altro piano.
Però il caso di Alberto mi pare differente: vale a dire che il sesso era certamente un elemento, ma non quello predominante. Bisognerebbe vedere che importanza da' lei al sesso.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sicuramente no. Un amore platonico può essere al più un campanello d'allarme. Perché in fondo si vorrebbe quello che ci si limita a collocare su un altro piano.
> Però il caso di Alberto mi pare differente: vale a dire che il sesso era certamente un elemento, ma non quello predominante. Bisognerebbe vedere che importanza da' lei al sesso.


Esatto hai colto il punto. Sesso importante si ma con lui pensava di fare cose che avrebbe voluto fare con me ma che non pensava io avrei accettato perche' sarebbero state destabilizzanti per la coppia mentre  ho sempre desiderato che lei lo facesse ma non avevo il coraggio di chiederglielo per non destabilizzare la coppia. Poi ci siamo chiariti e l'altro e' diventato "inutile"...


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Uno non rovina una famiglia per un amore platonico [emoji16]


No  sei una donna quindi non puoi capire


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Piccola esperienza. Hotel 5stelle abu dhabi i nostri manager erano in fissa per una italiana [emoji41]ma nessuno era riuscito a spuntarla  [emoji41]. fine settimana anche noi in hotel e scatta la  scommessa con più di 3000 euro sul piatto, chi ha vinto non era manager.
> Il dubbio mi è sempre restato se avesse  proposto alla tipa 3000euro per una notte [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Piccola scoperta successiva : lei era una escort


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Uno non rovina una famiglia per un amore platonico [emoji16]


Mica pensava di rovinarla


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io ho rosicato l'osso [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] con contorno di peperoni.
> Il nero sotto le unghie! ..  si rosicà quando uno deve usare il suo status per trombare [emoji41].
> C'è chi tromba perché avvocato e chi tromba perché ha . [emoji41].
> Io non trombo[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


Io ho sempre trombato perché ero bello, finché ero bello. Essere avvocato che cambia? Una che viene con uno perché è avvocato e solo per quello è una squallidona :lol:


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Piccola scoperta successiva : lei era una escort


No e non do altre informazioni


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mica pensava di rovinarla


Se ha dato un qualcosa in più va bene .
Altrimenti è solo un tradimento.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho sempre trombato perché ero bello, finché ero bello. Essere avvocato che cambia? Una che viene con uno perché è avvocato e solo per quello è una squallidona [emoji38]


E se uno è figo e operaio cosa cambia?[emoji57]


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E se uno è figo e operaio cosa cambia?[emoji57]


Se e' una zoccola niente.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No e non do altre informazioni


Casomai ti scoprissero...


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se e' una zoccola niente.


Viva le caste


----------



## oriente70 (15 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Casomai ti scoprissero...


Non mi va e basta


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E se uno è figo e operaio cosa cambia?[emoji57]


Il modo di essere figo. :rofl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Esatto hai colto il punto. Sesso importante si ma con lui pensava di fare cose che avrebbe voluto fare con me ma che non pensava io avrei accettato perche' sarebbero state destabilizzanti per la coppia mentre  ho sempre desiderato che lei lo facesse ma non avevo il coraggio di chiederglielo per non destabilizzare la coppia. Poi ci siamo chiariti e l'altro e' diventato "inutile"...


In parole povere: con l'altro ha fatto sesso a tre?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Gli sviluppi di questa discussione hanno dimostrato che titolo di studio e condizioni sociali, reali o millantate, non hanno nulla a che vedere con intelligenza emotiva, rispetto e fascino.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> In parole povere: con l'altro ha fatto sesso a tre?


No, non sono queste (almeno non tutte) le "cose" che lei voleva fare


----------



## alberto15 (17 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli sviluppi di questa discussione hanno dimostrato che titolo di studio e condizioni sociali, reali o millantate, non hanno nulla a che vedere con intelligenza emotiva, rispetto e fascino.


"Hanno dimostrato"?   Rispetto?

Con questo messaggio vuoi affermare la tua "superiorita' " intellettuale/morale"?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> "Hanno dimostrato"?   Rispetto?
> 
> Con questo messaggio vuoi affermare la tua "superiorita' " intellettuale/morale"?


No, contestare il criterio secondo cui tu stabilisci la tua è quella degli altri.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, contestare il criterio secondo cui tu stabilisci la tua è quella degli altri.


A te di sicuro visto che sei un'operaia


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A te di sicuro visto che sei un'operaia


No faccio le pulizie,


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ??? Mai sostenuto la "possibile manipolazione". Quella c'e' solo nei tuoi sogni.


No,no... rileggiti!


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è manipolazione. E' fascino. Che poi per me è la capacità di saper tenere alla giusta distanza l'altro. Il fascino si misura in metri, per alcuni chilometri
> Poi non saprei: per me, non è cosa in stretta connessione con lo status. Ci sono fior di  "studiati" con un buon lavoro che ai miei occhi sono proprio terra terra, così come persone meno acculturate, con un lavoro modesto, che viaggiano su altri pianeti. Una volta rimasi affascinatissima nel vedere un meccanico all'opera. Si vedeva che era appassionato.
> Quando guardo la passione con cui mio figlio smonta le sue macchinine (e le rompe ) per osservare i  "pezzi" (l'altro giorno mi faceva notare la molla della retrocarica.... Tre anni e mezzo di bambino   ).... Beh.... L'ho immaginato meccanico
> Poi farà quello che vuole: se vorrà, spero di potergli dare tutti gli aiuti possibili. Altrimenti credo si farà volentieri una ragione di non essere guardato per lo status  . Per carità: niente di così male, in sé. Male se e' SOLO lo status. Per me.


Si però ...se avrà il nero sotto l'unghia, non potrà ambire ad una come te (avvocato)....


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Beato te che credi a loro.
> Dai troppe cose per scontate ... I tempi cambiano e te stai invecchiando se pensi che le donne ora non cerchino prestazioni o l'avventura con uno che ha una certa reputazione [emoji41].
> Come era il detto provare per credere e molte provano [emoji41].


Sempre stato così; anche ai tempi di mia nonna.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si però ...se avrà il nero sotto l'unghia, non potrà ambire ad una come te (avvocato)....


Ribadisco che a me sembra che tutte queste descrizioni dei poracci dimostrino solo la paura di essere dei poracci.
Qualcuno per ascendenza, qualcuno perché sente che senza una identità sociale si sentirebbe senza valore o non so per quale altro strano motivo. Ma descrivete i poracci come li immaginate voi: sporchi e ignoranti senza scampo.
Sono operai tante persone diplomate, che varie ragioni non hanno potuto laurearsi, ma continuano a leggere e hanno una vasta cultura e non hanno le unghie sporche perché, udite udite, si lavano e sono una affascinante compagnia perché sono privi di spocchia e contenti di sé.
E hanno motivo di essere contenti vero @_Cielo_? :mexican:


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No,no... rileggiti!


Anche rileggendo ti dico che non ritengo sia stata manipolata. Non nel senso che intendi tu come una povera sciocca


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No faccio le pulizie,


Sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola. Con i tuoi colleghi fai dotte dissertazioni sulla filosofia di Nietzche e del superuomo?


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono operai tante persone diplomate, che varie ragioni non hanno potuto laurearsi, ma continuano a leggere e hanno una vasta cultura e non hanno le unghie sporche perché, udite udite, si lavano e sono una affascinante compagnia perché sono privi di spocchia e contenti di sé.
> E hanno motivo di essere contenti vero @_Cielo_? :mexican:


A parte che parliamo di laureati , se non hai un diploma non vai nemmeno a pulire i cessi dell'autogrill, chi , di laureato fa l'operaio pensi sia contento di farlo? E chi lo fa per scelta e' un cretino che ha buttato nel cesso una laurea. Quanti ce ne sono secondo te? 

Continui a considerare l'eccezione una regola e la regola un'eccezione....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A parte che parliamo di laureati , se non hai un diploma non vai nemmeno a pulire i cessi dell'autogrill, chi , di laureato fa l'operaio pensi sia contento di farlo? E chi lo fa per scelta e' un cretino che ha buttato nel cesso una laurea. Quanti ce ne sono secondo te?
> 
> Continui a considerare l'eccezione una regola e la regola un'eccezione....


Ma gli operai credi che siano ancora tutti Mimì metallurgico?
Gli operai sorvegliano macchinare computerizzati, fanno installazioni di apparecchiature, hanno proprie officine.
Tu pensi che i laureati facciano tutti i top manager?
E immagini che tutte le donne vogliano andare in locali alla moda?


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli operai credi che siano ancora tutti Mimì metallurgico?
> Gli operai sorvegliano macchinare computerizzati, fanno installazioni di apparecchiature, hanno proprie officine.
> Tu pensi che i laureati facciano tutti i top manager?
> E immagini che tutte le donne vogliano andare in locali alla moda?


Sto parlandi operai generici non di meccanici della formula 1


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli operai credi che siano ancora tutti Mimì metallurgico?
> Gli operai sorvegliano macchinare computerizzati, fanno installazioni di apparecchiature, hanno proprie officine.
> Tu pensi che i laureati facciano tutti i top manager?
> E immagini che tutte le donne vogliano andare in locali alla moda?


Dovresti fare la pasticcera , sei la campionessa  mondiale del "rivoltamento di padella". Cioe' far credere che uno abbia affermato con sicurezza una cosa che ti sei inventata. Oppure non capisci una mazza.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dovresti fare la pasticcera , sei la campionessa  mondiale del "rivoltamento di padella". Cioe' far credere che uno abbia affermato con sicurezza una cosa che ti sei inventata. Oppure non capisci una mazza.


Tu non hai neanche idea di cosa facciano i pasticceri :mexican:


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai neanche idea di cosa facciano i pasticceri :mexican:


Neanche tu. Ma tu nemmeno di tutti gli altri lavori


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che a me sembra che tutte queste descrizioni dei poracci dimostrino solo la paura di essere dei poracci.
> Qualcuno per ascendenza, qualcuno perché sente che senza una identità sociale si sentirebbe senza valore o non so per quale altro strano motivo. Ma descrivete i poracci come li immaginate voi: sporchi e ignoranti senza scampo.
> Sono operai tante persone diplomate, che varie ragioni non hanno potuto laurearsi, ma continuano a leggere e hanno una vasta cultura e non hanno le unghie sporche perché, udite udite, si lavano e sono una affascinante compagnia perché sono privi di spocchia e contenti di sé.
> E hanno motivo di essere contenti vero @_Cielo_? :mexican:


Eh! E negano di suddividere la gente per censo,in modo pregiudiziale , perfino 

 anacronistico.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Anche rileggendo ti dico che non ritengo sia stata manipolata. Non nel senso che intendi tu come una povera sciocca


Mai detto questo! Ho detto che,alla fine ha scelto lei. Sei tu che contemplavi la possibilità che lo potesse essere; a partire dallo status , appunto, che in un certo modo carismaticamente la potesse condizionare (la manipolazione è uno step del condizionamento).


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai neanche idea di cosa facciano i pasticceri :mexican:


Quelli almeno non hanno il nero sotto l'unghia....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quelli almeno non hanno il nero sotto l'unghia....


Però non fanno frittate :mexican:


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli operai credi che siano ancora tutti Mimì metallurgico?
> Gli operai sorvegliano macchinare computerizzati, fanno installazioni di apparecchiature, hanno proprie officine.
> Tu pensi che i laureati facciano tutti i top manager?
> E immagini che tutte le donne vogliano andare in locali alla moda?


E questa è la prova della generalizzazione che molti fanno, Alberto no perché conosce quel mondo ,circa la collocazione delle classi sociali che, pur essendo oggi mimetizzate,vengono inquadrate per reddito ,piuttosto che per collocazione professionale.Ma l'operaio con l'unghia sporca che non riuscirà per ciò stesso a "circuire' 'mia" moglie, è comunque la prova del pregiudizio che ipocritamente non si vorrebbe manifestare; occultandolo sotto la capacità di discernimento ed il valore di "mia" moglie, in maniera palesemente autoreferenziale.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che a me sembra che tutte queste descrizioni dei poracci dimostrino solo la paura di essere dei poracci.
> Qualcuno per ascendenza, qualcuno perché sente che senza una identità sociale si sentirebbe senza valore o non so per quale altro strano motivo. Ma descrivete i poracci come li immaginate voi: sporchi e ignoranti senza scampo.
> Sono operai tante persone diplomate, che varie ragioni non hanno potuto laurearsi, ma continuano a leggere e hanno una vasta cultura e non hanno le unghie sporche perché, udite udite, si lavano e sono una affascinante compagnia perché sono privi di spocchia e contenti di sé.
> E hanno motivo di essere contenti vero @_Cielo_? :mexican:


Oh yes


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si però ...se avrà il nero sotto l'unghia, non potrà ambire ad una come te (avvocato)....


Mah... Il nero sotto l'unghia uno un po' curato (non mi piacciono quelli troppo vanesi, ma i tipi pulitini si  ) se lo lava. Se per nero sotto l'unghia invece intendi la mano di uno "che lavora" ti posso tranquillamente dire che non è una discriminante, per me. Sarà che io stessa non mi tiro indietro su queste cose.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non fanno frittate :mexican:


Non ci arrivi proprio?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi proprio?


Non ci arrivi tu. Comincio a pensare che il 15 corrisponda alla tua età.


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E questa è la prova della generalizzazione che molti fanno, Alberto no perché conosce quel mondo ,circa la collocazione delle classi sociali che, pur essendo oggi mimetizzate,vengono inquadrate per reddito ,piuttosto che per collocazione professionale.Ma l'operaio con l'unghia sporca che non riuscirà per ciò stesso a "circuire' 'mia" moglie, è comunque la prova del pregiudizio che ipocritamente non si vorrebbe manifestare; occultandolo sotto la capacità di discernimento ed il valore di "mia" moglie, in maniera palesemente autoreferenziale.


La collocazione professionale dalle mie parti fa semplicemente ridere. Conosco professionisti con tanto di laurea che fanno fatica a sbarcare il lunario, per contro idraulici che vanno in bmw, coltivatori di prosecco ricchi sfondati, la classica figura del contadino ignorante e impreparato fa semplicemente ridere. Uno dei miei migliori amici è laureato in filosofia e fa l'operaio.  Conosco persone con una scolarità medio bassa di una intelligenza e preparazione notevole e dei laureati che sembrano addormentati, oviamente anche il contrario.

Gli schemi mentali ed i pregiudizi, svincolati dai casi specifici non aiutano a capire, servono solo a sviare dalla comprensione del vero nei casi specifici. Ad una donna dal punto di vista erotico potrebbe andare pure bene per qualche incontro disimpegnato pure il bruto ignorante ma prestante, come l'oca giuliva al fine intellettuale. Il sesso e l'attrazione sono cose strane.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A te di sicuro visto che sei un'operaia


Lo dici come se fosse un’offesa
Mio figlio ha 20 anni e fa l’operaio. E sono orgogliosa dei sacrifici che fa.
Senza laurea e senza diploma ha già molto da insegnare a persone come te.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi tu. Comincio a pensare che il 15 corrisponda alla tua età.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dici come se fosse un’offesa
> Mio figlio ha 20 anni e fa l’operaio. E sono orgogliosa dei sacrifici che fa.
> Senza laurea e senza diploma ha già molto da insegnare a persone come te.


Cosa esattamente? La non voglia di studiare?


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi tu. Comincio a pensare che il 15 corrisponda alla tua età.


Io invece penso sua il tuo quoziente di intelligenza dato che sovverti la logica . Secondo te gli spzzini sono tutti dei geni e gli ingegneri sono tutti imbecilli che non capuscono niente. Quando e' vero il contario nel 95% dei casi.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La collocazione professionale dalle mie parti fa semplicemente ridere. Conosco professionisti con tanto di laurea che fanno fatica a sbarcare il lunario, per contro idraulici che vanno in bmw, coltivatori di prosecco ricchi sfondati, la classica figura del contadino ignorante e impreparato fa semplicemente ridere. Uno dei miei migliori amici è laureato in filosofia e fa l'operaio.  Conosco persone con una scolarità medio bassa di una intelligenza e preparazione notevole e dei laureati che sembrano addormentati, oviamente anche il contrario.
> 
> Gli schemi mentali ed i pregiudizi, svincolati dai casi specifici non aiutano a capire, servono solo a sviare dalla comprensione del vero nei casi specifici. Ad una donna dal punto di vista erotico potrebbe andare pure bene per qualche incontro disimpegnato pure il bruto ignorante ma prestante, come l'oca giuliva al fine intellettuale. Il sesso e l'attrazione sono cose strane.


Va bene sovvertite la logica . Scommetto che fai l'operaio


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io invece penso sua il tuo quoziente di intelligenza dato che sovverti la logica . Secondo te gli spzzini sono tutti dei geni e gli ingegneri sono tutti imbecilli che non capuscono niente. Quando e' vero il contario nel 95% dei casi.


Nel tuo caso è vero.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso è vero.


Nel tuo no dato che non capisci una sega (infatti fai le pulizie di mestiere) fammi indovinare: lo hai scelto invece di una cattedra universitaria al Mit di Boston o al posto di dirigente alla Ferrari?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cosa esattamente? La non voglia di studiare?


Il rispetto per le persone e per il lavoro che fanno. Il rispetto per chi fa scelte diverse dalle nostre. 
È molto altro


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Nel tuo no dato che non capisci una sega (infatti fai le pulizie di mestiere) fammi indovinare: lo hai scelto invece di una cattedra universitaria al Mit di Boston o al posto di dirigente alla Ferrari?


E invece tu a Brunetta dovresti dare ascolto, anziché insultarla. Io credo che potresti trarne buoni orientamenti. Ma tant'è.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E invece tu a Brunetta dovresti dare ascolto, anziché insultarla. Io credo che potresti trarne buoni orientamenti. Ma tant'è.


Quali esattamente?


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E invece tu a Brunetta dovresti dare ascolto, anziché insultarla. Io credo che potresti trarne buoni orientamenti. Ma tant'è.


A parte che e' lei che insulta me, inoltre ha dimostrato di non capire quello che dico e di far credere che io abba detto cose che non ho mai pensato


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il rispetto per le persone e per il lavoro che fanno. Il rispetto per chi fa scelte diverse dalle nostre.
> È molto altro


Molto altro cosa? 

Guarda che io le persone le rispetto. Non rispetto i furbi i lavativi e i disonesti. Se uno non studia solitamente e' perche' o e' un fannullone o e' uno stupido o entrambe le cose...


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quali esattamente?


Una cosina tra le altre: l'intelligenza  EMOTIVA. Sai cos'è?

Rileggiti: che quello che ha iniziato la bagarre sei stato tu. E' inutile rovesciare agli altri offese, sol perché non digeriamo certi interventi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Nel tuo no dato che non capisci una sega (infatti fai le pulizie di mestiere) fammi indovinare: lo hai scelto invece di una cattedra universitaria al Mit di Boston o al posto di dirigente alla Ferrari?


Mi piace rendere il mondo più pulito e dare alle persone la gioia di vivere in una casa profumata.


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Va bene sovvertite la logica . Scommetto che fai l'operaio


  No, tutt'altro, di cosa mi occupo è scritto nel mio profilo. In ogni caso non c'è nessuna logica nel voler a tutti i costi appioppare delle etichette alle persone parlando di casi nello specifico, semmai puoi fare dei ragionamenti su base statistica ma è chiaro che perdono di validità nel momento stesso in cui entri ad analizzare nel dettaglio un caso particolareggiato. Se hai delle basi logiche è del tutto evidente che la faccenda della media di quanti polli mangiano gli italiani, tanto per citare un esempio pratico, perde di validità nel momento stesso in cui entri ad analizzare cosa mangia una singola famiglia che magari pure è di vegetariani.  Ma che te le spiego a fare ste cose, le sai meglio di me. Tu devi solo decidere se vuoi farti scudo di statistiche o se ti interessa parlare del tuo caso specifico, senza pregiudizi e per capire.  In my opinion of course.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, tutt'altro, di cosa mi occupo è scritto nel mio profilo. In ogni caso non c'è nessuna logica nel voler a tutti i costi appioppare delle etichette alle persone parlando di casi nello specifico, semmai puoi fare dei ragionamenti su base statistica ma è chiaro che perdono di validità nel momento stesso in cui entri ad analizzare nel dettaglio un caso particolareggiato. Se hai delle basi logiche è del tutto evidente che la faccenda della media di quanti polli mangiano gli italiani, tanto per citare un esempio pratico, perde di validità nel momento stesso in cui entri ad analizzare cosa mangia una singola famiglia che magari pure è di vegetariani.  Ma che te le spiego a fare ste cose, le sai meglio di me. Tu devi solo decidere se vuoi farti scudo di statistiche o se ti interessa parlare del tuo caso specifico, senza pregiudizi e per capire.  In my opinion of course.


Giustissimo. Infatti ho sempre parlato di statistiche ma le varie Brunetta e compagnia bella dicono che affermo il contrario.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una cosina tra le altre: l'intelligenza  EMOTIVA. Sai cos'è?
> 
> Rileggiti: che quello che ha iniziato la bagarre sei stato tu. E' inutile rovesciare agli altri offese, sol perché non digeriamo certi interventi.


Con voi non mi interessa di attivare "l'intelligenza emotiva". Non siamo amici parenti conoscenti amanti.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Con voi non mi interessa di attivare "l'intelligenza emotiva". Non siamo amici parenti conoscenti amanti.



Hai appena ammesso di non sapere cosa sia.


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Infatti ho sempre parlato di statistiche ma le varie Brunetta e compagnia bella dicono che affermo il contrario.


Va bene, penso però il fondo del loro discorso, se ho capito bene, è che non si possano trarre dei valori di merito dalle statistiche.
I valori di merito riguardano le singole persone. 
Onestà, intelligenza (mentale o emozionale), capacità specifiche, progettualità etc. E per contro disonestà, cattiveria, supponenza incapacità emozionale etc....
Riguardano il singolo, il caso, la persona.  
Altrimenti a ritagliarle addosso a categorie e a farsi dei valori di merito di intere categorie finiamo per essere fuorviati.
Non credi?
Di questo discorso è quello che ho capito io, credo.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Va bene, penso però il fondo del loro discorso, se ho capito bene, è che non si possano trarre dei valori di merito dalle statistiche.
> I valori di merito riguardano le singole persone.
> Onestà, intelligenza (mentale o emozionale), capacità specifiche, progettualità etc. E per contro disonestà, cattiveria, supponenza incapacità emozionale etc....
> Riguardano il singolo, il caso, la persona.
> ...


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


>


Ciao cara, tutto bene?


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao cara, tutto bene?


Tutto sotto controllo. Tu?


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Hai appena ammesso di non sapere cosa sia.


Lo pensi tu. Quello che pensi tu non e' la verita' assoluta.

E poi co  voi non me ne frega una mazza di usare l'intelligenza emotiva. Non devo ottenere niente. E poi sono cagate motivazionali da multinazionale americana.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

Se Alberto non si schifa a leggere Wikipedia  (se si schifa fa niente), in fondo c'è anche una bella statistica sulla correlazione tra intelligenza ed intelligenza emotiva, con tanto di percentuale di influenza della prima sul futuro occupazionale.

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligenza_emotiva


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Molto altro cosa?
> 
> Guarda che io le persone le rispetto. Non rispetto i furbi i lavativi e i disonesti. Se uno non studia solitamente e' perche' o e' un fannullone o e' uno stupido o entrambe le cose...


Be tu sei la prova che anche avendo studiato si può essere molto stupidi


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Tutto sotto controllo. Tu?


Si, adesso sto bene.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Lo pensi tu. Quello che pensi tu non e' la verita' assoluta.


Ma boh... Mi sa che lo pensa anche chi ci ha studiato sopra


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se Alberto non si schifa a leggere Wikipedia  (se si schifa fa niente), in fondo c'è anche una bella statistica sulla correlazione tra intelligenza ed intelligenza emotiva, con tanto di percentuale di influenza della prima sul futuro occupazionale.
> 
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligenza_emotiva


Gia' letto cara. Tutte cagate all'americana. Sono cose ovvie basta osservare le persone.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be tu sei la prova che anche avendo studiato si può essere molto stupidi


Tu sei un genio invece....


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma boh... Mi sa che lo pensa anche chi ci ha studiato sopra


Hanno studiato e catalogato cose che basta osservare i comportamenti delle persone per capire piu' di 10 libri. Conosco psicologi che sono empatici come leoni con la preda, tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Gia' letto cara. Tutte cagate all'americana. Sono cose ovvie basta osservare le persone.


Occhei 

Resta allora inteso che chi ha passato la vita a studiarle e' un fanfarone.

E che tu dici che una cosa che ignori e' una cazzata. O la ignori in quanto tale. Ma propendo per la prima, vista la definizione che ne hai dato.

Deo gratias


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Lo pensi tu. Quello che pensi tu non e' la verita' assoluta.
> 
> E poi co  voi non me ne frega una mazza di usare l'intelligenza emotiva. Non devo ottenere niente. E poi sono cagate motivazionali da multinazionale americana.


Ok. Sei un Asperger :rofl:


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei
> 
> Resta allora inteso che chi ha passato la vita a studiarle e' un fanfarone.
> 
> ...


Dici il falso e mi avete anche rotto le palle affermando cose che non ho mai detto .


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Tu sei un genio invece....


No e non mi pongo come tale ne tantomeno mi credo superiore a qualcuno
Tu si


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Sei un Asperger :rofl:


sei contento di avermi catalogato?  A parte che e' una cagata mostruosa la storia dell'"asperger" ma io non devo niente a nessuno qua e dico solo quello che penso senza compiacere nessuno


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No e non mi pongo come tale ne tantomeno mi credo superiore a qualcuno
> Tu si


A te di sicuro ma non per il tito di studio ma proprio perche' non capisci l'italiano


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

Diciamo che in agosto anche un troll può occupare il tempo.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che in agosto anche un troll può occupare il tempo.


Non sapevo tu fossi un troll. Meno male che hai chiarito.
La verita' e' che siete manipolatori nati , travisatori all'ennesima potenza, autoreferenziali e soprattutto invidiosi da morire della vita degli altri a tal punto da ergervi a giudici e giurua di chi non segue il vostro "mainstream". Non tutti, comunque ma direi almeno il 40%


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dici il falso e mi avete anche rotto le palle affermando cose che non ho mai detto .


Oh 

Fior di studiosi della materia. (nonché per te "studiati") han lavorato sulla definizione di intelligenza emotiva.

Tu ne dai un'altra definizione.

Tu dici anche che gli "studiati" con status. (e questi hanno scritto pure libri) sono a par tuo.

Però questi sono fanfaroni che scrivono  "americanate".
Le scuole in America fan cosi cagare, per caso????

Vabbè, getto la spugna


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh
> 
> Fior di studiosi della materia. (nonché per te "studiati") han lavorato sulla definizione di intelligenza emotiva.
> 
> ...


Altro esempio di vostra falsita' : mai detto che le scuole americane "fanno cagare". Gettala pure ammetti di avermi attaccato inutilmente....

Comunque siete tutti spaventosamente spocchiosi e inutilmente radical chic de noantri. Pensate di essere intellettuali ma non sapete distinguere un ramo da un remo infatti nella vita siete dei falliti , divorziati con dei lavori di merda altro che "intellettuali"


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Altro esempio di vostra falsita' : mai detto che le scuole americane "fanno cagare". Gettala pure ammetti di avermi attaccato inutilmente....
> 
> Comunque siete tutti spaventosamente spocchiosi e inutilmente radical chic de noantri. Pensate di essere intellettuali ma non sapete distinguere un ramo da un remo infatti nella vita siete dei falliti , divorziati con dei lavori di merda altro che "intellettuali"


Felicemente. Dimentichi felicemente  

Ciao va


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah... Il nero sotto l'unghia uno un po' curato (non mi piacciono quelli troppo vanesi, ma i tipi pulitini si  ) se lo lava. Se per nero sotto l'unghia invece intendi la mano di uno "che lavora" ti posso tranquillamente dire che non è una discriminante, per me. Sarà che io stessa non mi tiro indietro su queste cose.


E fai bene: si restringerebbe ulteriormente il campo di ricerca...


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La collocazione professionale dalle mie parti fa semplicemente ridere. Conosco professionisti con tanto di laurea che fanno fatica a sbarcare il lunario, per contro idraulici che vanno in bmw, coltivatori di prosecco ricchi sfondati, la classica figura del contadino ignorante e impreparato fa semplicemente ridere. Uno dei miei migliori amici è laureato in filosofia e fa l'operaio.  Conosco persone con una scolarità medio bassa di una intelligenza e preparazione notevole e dei laureati che sembrano addormentati, oviamente anche il contrario.
> 
> Gli schemi mentali ed i pregiudizi, svincolati dai casi specifici non aiutano a capire, servono solo a sviare dalla comprensione del vero nei casi specifici. Ad una donna dal punto di vista erotico potrebbe andare pure bene per qualche incontro disimpegnato pure il bruto ignorante ma prestante, come l'oca giuliva al fine intellettuale. Il sesso e l'attrazione sono cose strane.


Ma infatti, la penso come te.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dici come se fosse un’offesa
> Mio figlio ha 20 anni e fa l’operaio. E sono orgogliosa dei sacrifici che fa.
> Senza laurea e senza diploma ha già molto da insegnare a persone come te.


Ma la sua era una provocazione, diretta....non una generalizzazione.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io invece penso sua il tuo quoziente di intelligenza dato che sovverti la logica . Secondo te gli spzzini sono tutti dei geni e gli ingegneri sono tutti imbecilli che non capuscono niente. Quando e' vero il contario nel 95% dei casi.


Tu la metti sotto l'aspetto del sacrificio ,inteso come studio, (sei/otto ore al giorno) , per diventare ingegnere, e ci sta. Ma non è che un illetterato senza volontà di studio come unico sbocco possa fare solo lo spazzino. Le capacità,il carisma, l'empatia intelligente ,consentono di poter fare cose inimmaginabili perfino al soggetto stesso. 
Se parliamo di vidimazione,del pezzo di carta ,di accesso a concorsi pubblici o anche a lavori da operaio in produzione, è vero, il discrimine è il pezzo di carta.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Tu la metti sotto l'aspetto del sacrificio ,inteso come studio, (sei/otto ore al giorno) , per diventare ingegnere, e ci sta. Ma non è che un illetterato senza volontà di studio come unico sbocco possa fare solo lo spazzino. Le capacità,il carisma, l'empatia intelligente ,consentono di poter fare cose inimmaginabili perfino al soggetto stesso.
> Se parliamo di vidimazione,del pezzo di carta ,di accesso a concorsi pubblici o anche a lavori da operaio in produzione, è vero, il discrimine è il pezzo di carta.


Esatto. Vai a cercare lavoro citando i filosofi dell'intelligenza emotiva e vedi cosa ti rispondono...


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Hanno studiato e catalogato cose che basta osservare i comportamenti delle persone per capire piu' di 10 libri. Conosco psicologi che sono empatici come leoni con la preda, tanto per dirne una.


Son sempre clienti: come quelli degli avvocati.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E fai bene: si restringerebbe ulteriormente il campo di ricerca...


Eh, no, povera me


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Son sempre clienti: come quelli degli avvocati.


Ti avevo letto, poi non so perché ma avevo evitato di replicarti. Ma come sono sti clienti? 

Guarda: in linea di massima, i "peggiori" clienti nostri, sono le persone fisiche.

In generale, le società, ti lasciano ampio campo operativo.

Le persone fisiche spesso no 

Ti remano contro, e alla fine vanno contro se stesse.
Ah: e prima regola. Preventivo, firma sul preventivo, acconto prima di partire. E secondo acconto quando la pratica non è conclusa. Sennò si finisce che ti telefonano mille volte al giorno (spesso per niente), ti ritorcono addosso le stesse frustrazioni che hai tu (ad esempio, le lungaggini della giustizia), e alla fine non pagano la parcella. 

Non tutti, per fortuna


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Son sempre clienti: come quelli degli avvocati.


Ah. Sono ottenebrata da una cena coi controfiocchi, e quasi dimenticavo  

Bisogna considerare che in genere avvocati e psichiatri (in certa misura credo anche gli psicologi, e una discreta fetta di medici) hanno in comune una clientela che non è felice di andare da loro. Quasi mai  

Il mio lavoro preferito era la contrattualistica. Gli accordi commerciali. Ora molte società hanno  "tagliato" (complice la crisi) questo servizio. Anche di consulenza. Fanno da sé, e poi ti portano quella parte di rapporti già degenerata nel patologico


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Felicemente. Dimentichi felicemente
> 
> Ciao va


ma solo a me ricorda trilobita? da quando oscuro e ultimo sono evaporati magari qualcuno tenta il ritorno


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma solo a me ricorda trilobita? da quando oscuro e ultimo sono evaporati magari qualcuno tenta il ritorno


A me non lo ricorda


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti avevo letto, poi non so perché ma avevo evitato di replicarti. Ma come sono sti clienti?
> 
> Guarda: in linea di massima, i "peggiori" clienti nostri, sono le persone fisiche.
> 
> ...


Beh...la parcella il cliente deve pagarla, se può, altrimenti ti rivolgi all'avvocato....
Capisco che avere a che fare con la gente che magari pretende l'impossibile sia frustrante; va anche detto che se il cliente si trova bene,poi diventa fidelizzato nel corso degli anni, nei quali capita sempre  di dover ricorrere all'avvocato. E il preventivo serve la prima volta; pensa che io ho richiesto quattro preventivi a notai diversi e, naturalmente mi sono affidato a quello meno  caro. Ma erano passati molti anni dall'ultimo mio ricorso agli uffici di un notaio e, con sorpresa, complice la crisi, ne ho trovata una molto onesta ,che forse si accontenta della metà di quello storico che utilizzavo.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah. Sono ottenebrata da una cena coi controfiocchi, e quasi dimenticavo
> 
> Bisogna considerare che in genere avvocati e psichiatri (in certa misura credo anche gli psicologi, e una discreta fetta di medici) hanno in comune una clientela che non è felice di andare da loro. Quasi mai
> 
> Il mio lavoro preferito era la contrattualistica. Gli accordi commerciali. Ora molte società hanno  "tagliato" (complice la crisi) questo servizio. Anche di consulenza. Fanno da sé, e poi ti portano quella parte di rapporti già degenerata nel patologico


Hai dimenticato nello specifico il dentista . Certo che dovendo scegliere ,uno invece di farsi gli impianti preferirebbe fare quaranta giorni di tour negli Stati Uniti.

Sei ancora giovane, fra vent'anni potrai diventare un famoso avvocato d'affari; dei quali, si ha un'immagine abbastanza stereotipata proveniente dalla cinematrografia americana degli anni novanta del secolo scorso. Oggi penso che anche lì la crisi abbia cancellato molte aspirazioni e possibilità.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...la parcella il cliente deve pagarla, se può, altrimenti ti rivolgi all'avvocato....
> Capisco che avere a che fare con la gente che magari pretende l'impossibile sia frustrante; va anche detto che se il cliente si trova bene,poi diventa fidelizzato nel corso degli anni, nei quali capita sempre  di dover ricorrere all'avvocato. E il preventivo serve la prima volta; pensa che io ho richiesto quattro preventivi a notai diversi e, naturalmente mi sono affidato a quello meno  caro. Ma erano passati molti anni dall'ultimo mio ricorso agli uffici di un notaio e, con sorpresa, complice la crisi, ne ho trovata una molto onesta ,che forse si accontenta della metà di quello storico che utilizzavo.


I notai non so bene come sia la loro storia.

Noi un tempo avevamo i cd. minimi tariffari. Inderogabili, ma poi abrogati. Ora funzioniamo liberamente. Ci sono dei parametri, che oscillano tra un minimo ed un massimo, passando per un medio. Tutto derogabile dal preventivo. Se il preventivo manca e il cliente non paga, il giudice all'esito del processo, in linea di massima applica il parametro medio per tutta la attività accertata. Questo è quanto, in parole povere.

 I preventivi spesso sono difficili da fare, perché la nostra attività non è sempre preventivabile dall'inizio. Si cerca di farli "aperti", cioè prevedendo criteri per la quantificazione di eventuale lavoro extra.

Svendersi e' assolutamente controproducente. Non fidelizzi un fico secco  
In genere io nel preventivo richiamo i parametri medi. I minimi per i clienti che portano un flusso consistente. Capitato anche di lavorare intorno al massimo per pratiche complesse. Se la tariffa che sottopongo non sta bene, normalmente vedo se posso fare uno sconto. Altrimenti quella e' la porta, libero mercato, liberi tutti anche di svendere una professione.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato nello specifico il dentista . Certo che dovendo scegliere ,uno invece di farsi gli impianti preferirebbe fare quaranta giorni di tour negli Stati Uniti.
> 
> Sei ancora giovane, fra vent'anni potrai diventare un famoso avvocato d'affari; dei quali, si ha un'immagine abbastanza stereotipata proveniente dalla cinematrografia americana degli anni novanta del secolo scorso. Oggi penso che anche lì la crisi abbia cancellato molte aspirazioni e possibilità.


Già transitata per quel tipo di studi. Lavoravo 12 ore al di, sabato e domenica spesso compresi. Avevo 30 anni, certo non ero la titolare. Ma il titolare  (e' un nome grande) faceva e fa di peggio. Sono durata un po' di anni, tempo di capire che sia pure ben pagata non era per me 

Poi sbagliai la successiva scelta, pure avendo le credenziali per finire in una realtà migliore, ma più a mia misura.

Ma è un'altra storia.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> I notai non so bene come sia la loro storia.
> 
> Noi un tempo avevamo i cd. minimi tariffari. Inderogabili, ma poi abrogati. Ora funzioniamo liberamente. Ci sono dei parametri, che oscillano tra un minimo ed un massimo, passando per un medio. Tutto derogabile dal preventivo. Se il preventivo manca e il cliente non paga, il giudice all'esito del processo, in linea di massima applica il parametro medio per tutta la attività accertata. Questo è quanto, in parole povere.
> 
> ...


Beh...certo , in pratiche articolate e complesse diventa difficile essere analitici in fase di preventivo; io parlavo di situazioni abbastanza semplici, codificate e non suscettibili di stravolgimenti. Appunto preventivabili.
Per il libero mercato è così: anch'io sono convinto che l'eccessivo ribasso possa nascondere il difetto. Come farsi dare il bianco dai romeni ad un terzo di quanto prenda un italiano (in nero tutto e due,eh)...Non sempre fanno schifezze, però spesso ci si deve accontentare.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Già transitata per quel tipo di studi. Lavoravo 12 ore al di, sabato e domenica spesso compresi. Avevo 30 anni, certo non ero la titolare. Ma il titolare  (e' un nome grande) faceva e fa di peggio. Sono durata un po' di anni, tempo di capire che sia pure ben pagata non era per me
> 
> Poi sbagliai la successiva scelta, pure avendo le credenziali per finire in una realtà migliore, ma più a mia misura.
> 
> Ma è un'altra storia.


Alla fine ,contemperare famiglia e carriera per una donna è più difficoltoso che per un uomo.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...certo , in pratiche articolate e complesse diventa difficile essere analitici in fase di preventivo; io parlavo di situazioni abbastanza semplici, codificate e non suscettibili di stravolgimenti. Appunto preventivabili.
> Per il libero mercato è così: anch'io sono convinto che l'eccessivo ribasso possa nascondere il difetto. Come farsi dare il bianco dai romeni ad un terzo di quanto prenda un italiano (in nero tutto e due,eh)...Non sempre fanno schifezze, però spesso ci si deve accontentare.


Ma non è detto, sai? 

Purtroppo siamo una categoria inflazionata. Perciò in tanti  (troppi) fanno la fame. E' l'altra faccia, consistente, della professione. Quindi in tanti, per accaparrarsi anche pochi spicci (ma che servono) finiscono con il rompere le uova nel paniere di tutti.
D'altro canto... Difficile trovare un avvocato in pensione prima degli 80 anni. 

Molti "giovani" si cancellano dall'albo e fanno altro


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Alla fine ,contemperare famiglia e carriera per una donna è più difficoltoso che per un uomo.


Anche 
Dove ero io, nessuna aveva figli. Ed ero quasi la più  "piccola".


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Esatto. Vai a cercare lavoro citando i filosofi dell'intelligenza emotiva e vedi cosa ti rispondono...


Scusa eh ma che liceo hai fatto che ti fa dire che chi si occupa di intelligenza emotiva sia un filosofo?


----------



## alberto15 (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma che liceo hai fatto che ti fa dire che chi si occupa di intelligenza emotiva sia un filosofo?


Era uno che faceva pulizie....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Era uno che faceva pulizie....


Il liceo o il filosofo?


----------



## alberto15 (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il liceo o il filosofo?


E tu che squola hai fatto per non capire?


----------



## alberto15 (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma solo a me ricorda trilobita? da quando oscuro e ultimo sono evaporati magari qualcuno tenta il ritorno


Mi dispiace deluderti ma non so chi siano . Ho letto che ci sono dei giudici peraltro .....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma che liceo hai fatto che ti fa dire che chi si occupa di intelligenza emotiva sia un filosofo?





alberto15 ha detto:


> E tu che squola hai fatto per non capire?


Ho fatto una domanda.
Tu sei qui a sostenere che quello che conta è l’istruzione e la posizione sociale. Sulla posizione sociale che affermi di avere non posso dubitare, ma sulla istruzione sì.
Se non hai chiaro di cosa si occupa la filosofia grande istruzione non la hai.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto una domanda.
> Tu sei qui a sostenere che quello che conta è l’istruzione e la posizione sociale. Sulla posizione sociale che affermi di avere non posso dubitare, ma sulla istruzione sì.
> Se non hai chiaro di cosa si occupa la filosofia grande istruzione non la hai.


Mai detto questo. Te lo devo spiegare in ostrogoto?

Mi hai messo ancora in bocca 3 cose che non ho mai affermato, anzi, 4


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, adesso sto bene.


Molto felice di sentirlo


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ho letto che ci sono dei giudici peraltro .....


Preoccupato? [emoji38]


----------



## alberto15 (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Preoccupato? [emoji38]


Per niente. Dovrei?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Per niente. Dovrei?


E io che ne so? Sei te che hai tirato in mezzo il collegio giudicante, che è una roba che non si usa più da un pezzo, se non vado errato. :sonar:


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E io che ne so? Sei te che hai tirato in mezzo il collegio giudicante, che è una roba che non si usa più da un pezzo, se non vado errato. :sonar:


Non ti offendere.
Mi sembrate i polli di don Abbondio.

Ho sbagliato 3d, quello sulla cultura sarebbe meglio, scusate


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non ti offendere.
> Mi sembrate i polli di don Abbondio.
> 
> Ho sbagliato 3d, quello sulla cultura sarebbe meglio, scusate


E perché? Non ho detto nulla...


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Non ho detto nulla...


Boh... Mi sembrava gli avessi chiesto se fosse preoccupato....


----------

